# The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion III   - Part 3



## Tazmo (Sep 19, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 19, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Suz I'm guessing you're pretty sheltered to not know of male singers collaborating on love songs and pretty insecure to be uncomfortable with it


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Not sure what that has to do with being "sheltered". I listen to a certain type of music and they don't ever have two dudes singing a love song together on it. They one guy sing and one guy rap, but they don't sing...together.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Finished NWTS. It was getting good somewhere in the middle but it just never lifted off. It's same old Drake except he's regressed in his sound. Not even better than Take Care. I don't want to say it's forgettable but it probably will end up being that to me. Although I didn't expect it to be. Well, it's better than Gifted at least.

Kanye confirmed best "rap" album of the year. If you wat to go with just a straight up traditional album then it would be Born Sinner. Kind of disappointing you had everybody dropping new shit this year and they all came up short other than Kanye and Cole, even Jay-Z. Maybe Kendrick raised the bar too high again.

Well, we still got Eminem to go. Hopefully he doesn't shit it like he did the last time he came back from a long break (no, I didn't like Relapse).


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

you just agreed with what I said but ok


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Fuck man, even Cudi let me down. 

Was so excited for this year too. Only Janae, Kanye, and Cole delivered the goods. Hopefully Man on the Moon III will be a return to form for Cudi.


----------



## Honzou (Sep 19, 2013)

NWTS was straight, I  agree with Sukuzu, it's not his best work though.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> you just agreed with what I said but ok


Not listening to shit I have no interest in =/= sheltered. Increase your diction so you don't use words out of context.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Not listening to shit I have no interest in =/= sheltered.



if you listen exclusively to one type of music then by definition yeah you're sheltered dude, and being uncomfortable with male artists collaborating on a love song indicates as much.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Wait he edited his post to try to be sassy


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> if you listen exclusively to one type of music then by definition yeah you're sheltered dude, and being uncomfortable with male artists collaborating on a love song indicates as much.


First of all, being uncomfortable with dudes singing together has nothing to do with being sheltered, it means you don't feel comfortable with two dudes singing a love song together.

Second, having a preference in music does not mean you're sheltered. You have a pretty ignorant opinion/view on people who aren't as "well rounded" as yourself, apparently.



Nitty Scott said:


> Wait he edited his post to try to be sassy


>sassy

No wonder you like listening to Drake light skin ass sing duets with other dudes.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2013)

males sing love songs together all the time in like every other genre 

sheltered is the wrong word but I would argue limited is more accurate


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> First of all, being uncomfortable with dudes singing together has nothing to do with being sheltered, it means you don't feel comfortable with two dudes singing a love song together.



right that has more to do with your insecurities as I already pointed out



Suzuku said:


> Second, having a preference in music does not mean you're sheltered. You have a pretty ignorant opinion/view on people who aren't as "well rounded" as yourself, apparently.



only being exposed to certain type of music makes you sheltered (or limited)



Suzuku said:


> >sassy
> 
> No wonder you like listening to Drake light skin ass sing duets with other dudes.



an anime forum is not the place to try to act all cool and tough


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd be fine with limited, sure, but sheltered is dumb. I've been around gay people, it has nothing to do with that. I've just never heard a LOVE song where dudes sing together. Never even said there's never been a case of it, just that I hadn't heard it. 

And anyway, it wasn't that big a deal. Nitty wants to be a fucking social warrior though and find a nit to pick I guess.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> right that has more to do with your insecurities as I already pointed out
> 
> only being exposed to certain type of music makes you sheltered (or limited)


>you don't like the same things I do so therefore you're insecure and sheltered

Yep one of us is insecure in all this but it ain't me. 



> an anime forum is not the place to try to act all cool and tough


That's no excuse for being a fruitcake


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

you know you've lost the argument when you start flinging slurs


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

You think this is an argument? All I see is a guy trying to be a social warrior in a hip hop thread on an anime forum.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Suzuku, dude...


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes lmao all you want bitch you lost


----------



## Santo (Sep 19, 2013)

I really enjoyed NWTS, one of my favorites this year. But nothing, in my opinion, is going to top Run the Jewels or R.A. The Rugged Man. Danny Brown's album has got a little hype on it, but we'll see about that when it drops.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yes lmao all you want bitch you lost



you literally didn't even understand the arguments I was making

I'm so done


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2013)

i think the main problem is dude doesnt really have anything worth saying or listening to so he stays putting out random personal info no one cares about and presents it as a topic of discussion. But in all honesty, I find his throwing in little tid-bits of random "i texted this bitch" confusing as all fuck. Seriously. Like when Em blew up, he had his image ready. Slim Shady, the wacky trickster, and what really blew up was him snapping on MMLP/TES. He had shit to talk about or whatever. Nad and Jay did their own thing on Illmatic and RD, but regardless, they still had shit worth saying.
Same with almost any classic or even half-decent act.

Rap is LYRICS. And being lyrical is not simply filling up a notepad with punchlines like cassidy. It means you are listening to something that is focused and takes you from point a to point b. Instrumentals are important as well obviously, otherwise, it'd be fucking boring, but please go somewhere with your shit.

It's come to a point where I'm listening to every fucking track, scratching my head - "Da fuck is this song about though?"

Seriously yo, I dont fuck with Drake. Not knocking dude, it's just I like my rap a certain way and he generally aint sayin shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> you literally didn't even understand the arguments I was making
> 
> I'm so done


I understood your Drake homo apologetics just fine thank you


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I understood your Drake homo apologetics just fine thank you



dude why are you so fucking homophobic


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> dude why are you so fucking homophobic


I'm not homophobic, I'm Drakeophobic.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

I was gonna quote your posts and be all "well I mean you say lots of homophobic things and actually there's some big problems" but then I remembered you guys never care anyways so I'm just gonna give you the benefit of the doubt and hope you're really not homophobic 

sorry for the misunderstanding. Never seen you around the forums before, but ya seem like a cool dude


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2013)

alright fine, hyfr gets the odd listen every now and then. thats about it though


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Spot fucking on.
> 
> After Thank Me Later, I was like ok i'll give him one more album b4 writing him off. Couldnt even fucking finish Take Care, and I wont even bother downloading nwts. I just cannot fuck with his shit.


I actually liked TC a lot when it first came out. It dropped beginning of my senior year and I played the shit out of it...although part of that was because I didn't have an AUX cord in my car back then and one of the only 4 CDs I had was Take Care. But anyway, I really liked the latter part of the album and all the 90's R&B influence, that's where Drake is best. TC also helped me discover K-Dot. But when Drake's trying to be a tough guy going in on hoes instead of just sticking to what he really wants to do, cry, it's to the point where it's unbearable for me now. He says some of the softest shit in the hardest lyrics, it's funny. 

Straight up, Janelle Monae is a better rapper than Drake when she wants to be.



Nitty Scott said:


> I was gonna quote your posts and be all "well I mean you say lots of homophobic things and actually there's some big problems" but then I remembered you guys never care anyways so I'm just gonna give you the benefit of the doubt and hope you're really not homophobic
> 
> sorry for the misunderstanding. Never seen you around the forums before, but ya seem like a cool dude


It's cool, just don't take it too serious.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

I really wish Janelle would release a couple all rap tracks or at least used it more. The bits in Electric Lady were better and more powerful than anything I've heard from any rapper this year.


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2013)

ive heard a couple of her singles, generally pleased with what i got
hopefully i sit down one day when i get the time and actually explore her catalogue
until then, the hype machine will do its thing i guess]

im certain shes better than nicki minaj at any rate.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

It's a travesty Nicki Minaj is the face of black female pop/rap. Just like "they" would want it. 

Janelle should be making the music of our generation. Honestly, I think she's ahead of her time.

And her singles don't even begin to touch on her real style. They're way more tame than most of her stuff, which is saying something since even her singles are more politically charged than 95% of other mainstream artists' singles.


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2013)

It really is a travesty though


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

I remember when people were comparing her to Lady Gaga when her first album came out...yeah right.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

I wonder if people realize it's possible (and a lot more constructive) to praise other women in rap without attacking Nicki


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2013)

oh im aware
i just wanted a second opinion on nicki


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm just saying the world would be a much better place if Janelle were representing sisters in music. But, the world doesn't work like that. Props to Janelle for not sexing herself up to try and get attention at least.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

For some reason modern rap insists that female rappers exist in a strict hierarchy. The industry feels kinda regressive when we go from women succeeding together (Missy, Foxy, Kim, Latifah, Lauryn, Brat, Eve, Trina) to what we have now where one chick hogs the spotlight. I'm hoping the new generation of female MCs (Iggy, Remy, Angel, Azealia, Snow, Nitty, Rapsody, Rye Rye) might be able to change that.

I'm a huge fan of Nicki's but there's a lot of stellar women that deserve to stand next to her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 19, 2013)

>Female rappers
>MC Lyte not listed 

What the fuck son 

[YOUTUBE]k1EgReHUqH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Female rappers
> >MC Lyte not listed
> 
> What the fuck son
> ...



Lyte was a bit before the era I was talking about there iirc.


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2013)

Brat and Trina sucked and so do most modern women rappers 

Ok rhapsody can chill but iggy azalea, azalea banks (fuck is up with this azalea shit btw), nicki minaj etc. kinda awful.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2013)

Since when was Remy the generation behind Trina and Eve?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 19, 2013)

Rapsody is fucking nice. I like Noname Gypsy too


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Brat and Trina sucked and so do most modern women rappers



Yeah... totally disagree dude.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv-6AvCA2yg[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LWKpCNUI9M[/youtube]



Cubey said:


> Ok rhapsody can chill but iggy azalea, azalea banks (fuck is up with this azalea shit btw), nicki minaj etc. kinda awful.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zR6ROjoOX0[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlWRhnYgWcc[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEJIgS91AGo[/youtube]



Mider T said:


> Since when was Remy the generation behind Trina and Eve?



You're right that Remy got her start earlier than any of the other girls in her generation, but she didn't rise to prominence until 2006 and was locked up shortly thereafter. When her career kicks back off it'll be as a member of this generation.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUaqIoXGVV4&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

New TDE signee


----------



## Rosencrantz (Sep 23, 2013)

What's the consensus on NWTS?

Haven't finished it but I have listened to most of it. Not a fan of the production on Tuscan Leather but the verses go hard so it's a highlight. Other highlights are Furthest Thing, Own It, Wu Tang Forever, From Time, Connect, and Pound Cake/Paris Morton Music 2. Love the production on Pound Cake. Huge fan of R&B and hip hop so I liked another hybrid album from Drizzy. Not a big fan of Worst Behavior or 305 To My City and never really liked Started From the Bottom. Rest is solid though.

Pretty good album. Don't think I like it as much as Take Care but he didn't disappoint. Just glad Cole, Yeezy, and Drake brought it this summer. Liked Gifted too. Haven't listened to Big Sean's album in its entirety yet. Hov's album had some highlights like Oceans, Picasso Baby, Fuckwitmeyouknowigoit, Heaven, Part II, and Jay Z Blue but he didn't deliver like many hoped. Not a bad summer for hip hop. Still need to hear the Weeknd's album too. Anyone heard that yet? Although that is R&B so maybe not the right section.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 23, 2013)

^ Magna Carta didn't deliver but Yeezus did?


----------



## Rosencrantz (Sep 23, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> ^ Magna Carta didn't deliver but Yeezus did?



Yeezus I can listen to from track 1 to track 10 and then put that bitch on repeat. Black Skinhead, I Am A God, New Slaves, Hold My Liquor, Blood on the Leaves, Bound 2, Guilt Trip, etc. I don't have a highlight on the album cause ill end up listing every song except the intro track. Love the production and verse wise it isn't his best work but still damn good. Hell a lot of the songs are more production than Ye vocals.

Magna Carta had about 5-7 songs that I could listen to on repeat. When less than half your album does that for me then yeah I'm gonna be disappointed. What do you like on the album? Oh and that beat on Somewhere in America is so damn hot. I want someone else to rap over it.


----------



## Sloan (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxLS-cpgbe0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei96GpVffJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 23, 2013)

[youtube]qVA8kQzNhl4[/youtube]

True, true 

We all need one


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone want that new JT?


----------



## God (Sep 24, 2013)

after his last shit im definitely gonna peep
but yo
lets talk about this real quick

[youtube]QrpBJ35cBek[/youtube]

discuss


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2013)

Got jacked today

So listening to Hard Knock Life

Seems legit


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 25, 2013)

Pusha T's album is coming, just wait on it!!!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2013)

Paris, Tokyo 2 is out and its nice


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2013)

Why is Lupe making sequels to all of hist shit?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2013)

I need to hear something to spark some excitement back in me for rap/hip hop. I just haven't been impressed with much lately but I also haven't heard everything yet.

I thought Kanye's album was garbage as I already mentioned in here before. Cole was alright with a couple of songs I really liked and had on repeat. Now I am listening to Drake and up to song 11 and just not feeling anything about it. I don't know whether or not to call it bad but I just can't get up for any of these songs. Not one I get through and get excited to get back to and hear again once I hear the rest. 

I hated Berzerk by Em when it first came out. I won't sit here and defend that song but like most Em songs it has grown on me over time. I am hoping he gets back to MMLP form with this one. I feel like this song has elements of that style in it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah Berzerk dee had shady elements to it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

Only guys I listen too are Kanye (Twisted & Yeezus), Tech N9NE and mild Eminem and like 1 Drake song.

How is his new album?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> How is his new album?



Some songs you might like but for me very safe and bland. 

My biggest problem with Drake is his split personality with music. I don't mind a rapper who sings hooks or an R&B singer who lays a nice verse now and again but Drake is like 50/50 and it doesn't work that well. You can't go from loving every women you meet and wanting to have her baby to trying to rap about hard shit or sound hard. I can't take him seriously.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

Most of the chicks in my HS fucking love him. I live in Toronto so if I listen 2 Drake it will probably just be to get laid.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 25, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> Some songs you might like but for me very safe and bland.
> 
> My biggest problem with Drake is his split personality with music. I don't mind a rapper who sings hooks or an R&B singer who lays a nice verse now and again but Drake is like 50/50 and it doesn't work that well. You can't go from loving every women you meet and wanting to have her baby to trying to rap about hard shit or sound hard. I can't take him seriously.



I've been trying to find the words to express how I feel about Drake and you just put it perfectly. Drake seems very lacking in authenticity. He's a fantastic writer but I'm not very interested in him as an artist when I feel like he's just doing his best to mimic the best off what he's heard.


----------



## Bitty (Sep 25, 2013)

authenticity? you really think so? 

Drake is actually one of the more original artist I can think of. His has a signature sound kinda...& his voice stands out. You can't deny Drake sounds like Drake.  Maybe because he experiments with his sound a lot , but all in all I feel more people have copied Drake than he has copied other people....at least urban & current hip-hop wise.

So many people have tried experimenting with that smooth ambiance, late night strip club heartbreak, heavy 808s & soft synth, rap-sung hook style since Drake came in.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

Drake? Original?

All his songs are about weed and girls bro.


----------



## Bitty (Sep 25, 2013)

I meant sonically & style wise. If we go by straight lyrical content pretty much every rapper has said the same stuff over & over again.  Especially the topic woman & weed. Though Drake doesn't rap about weed that much....not like Wiz or Wayne. 

It's how you present the lyrics. Even still Drake is probably 1 of the more diverse song writers.  Dude can hop on any type of track & make it work.  club/radio/rnb/pop/trap/storytelling etc.

Overall as a rapper I still like Cole & Kendrick more, but Drake is a good artist.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2013)

Bitty said:


> authenticity? you really think so?
> 
> Drake is actually one of the more original artist I can think of. His has a signature sound kinda...& his voice stands out. You can't deny Drake sounds like Drake.



When we speak of authenticity we are talking about when Drake tries to do "hard" songs. He just isn't believable. He can sound good doing it but it is kind of like if Ashley Tisdale started rapping about guns and shit. We just look at her like...."bitch you were in Highschool Musical". Drake was in Degrassi. 

To compound it he does so many songs about love and basically being soft and then tries to flip and be hard. He just needs to stick with one and IMO that would be the soft side. His real lane. 

As fas as originality goes....He really isn't that original. Ja, 50, J Cole etc are all kind of singers/rappers. Drake just goes a bit more extreme to the softer side of it. To Drakes credit (and any new rapper really) there just isn't much new you can actually do. It has all be done for the most part. 



Bitty said:


> Even still Drake is probably 1 of the more diverse song writers.  Dude can hop on any type of track & make it work.  club/radio/rnb/pop/trap/storytelling etc.



Again, he really isn't any more diverse than most other rappers. Most competent artists can hop on any of those subjects and sound legit. What makes them different is authenticity. For example you can believe 50 Cent has shot someone or done street shit. Drake not so much. He almost sounds foolish jumping on those tracks.


----------



## Bitty (Sep 25, 2013)

yea, but the difference is Drake actually has a decent singing voice & the song writing itself is more versatile so it works better in his favor.......plus he can legit rap. Drake can make a whole rnb album & it would work....a whole rap album & it would work.   He's way more contemporary than most rappers......I can guarantee Drake can hope on more overall songs of different & mixed mixed genres & make it sound better than Ja, 50, or Cole.

If you listen to all 3 of Drake's albums....he rarely, rarely if ever raps about selling drugs, packing guns, dodging police, street-life trap-life or whatever.  The general theme & consistency of his music pretty much all the same.  He may once in awhile do it or hit a guest verse & rap a bit outta line...but never once do I go...wow he needs to stop.  If you listen to all his music....the last thing you're going to think about is guns & trapping. Maybe if he did it consistently or a lot. If Drake dies he's not going to be known as a confused artist.....or a kid who tried trap rapping......because we know the majority of the type of music he makes.

Trap & Gangsta rappers make love.radio.rnb type songs all the time....some of them even try to sing....but we don't categorize them as rnbstars & base their whole image & musical catalog off a couple songs here and there.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Got jacked today
> 
> So listening to Hard Knock Life
> 
> Seems legit


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2013)

Bitty said:


> yea, but the difference is Drake actually has a decent singing voice & the song writing itself is more versatile so it works better in his favor.......plus he can legit rap.



Nothing you said here doesn't apply to the others. Drake may be the better singer but not by a long gap. Not to mention 50 is probably the best song writer of the group. Dude has some of the greatest hooks and shit of all time. And again, they can all legit rap. Cole is probably the best rapper of the mentioned group. 



> I can guarantee Drake can hope on more overall songs of different & mixed mixed genres & make it sound better than Ja, 50, or Cole.



I disagree because they have all already done it. 50 is probably the most versatile of the group. 

So best singer would go to Drake. Rapper to Cole and overall song maker goes to 50. Well, 50 kind of fell off at this point.


----------



## Bitty (Sep 25, 2013)

Ima real big 50 fan...but Drake's versatility is undeniably.  Look at this catalog. lol

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]0R6U5eVUZWY[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]FyBU0JZ3RbY[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]jKajB8wt4VQ[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ukCyt47eIkA[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]zHlqOeuxKkc[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ZZQk0edwTvQ[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HOZGxDyF8qI[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]U0CGsw6h60k[/YOUTUBE]






 50 is versatile but his music pretty much falls under the same category or genre. Drake is defiantly more experimental & contemporary overall.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 25, 2013)

Most famous Drake songs are about weed and sex.

That's why shitty humans post shitty twitter statuses such as "smoked mah joint and fucked my step-brother, yolo!"


----------



## Bitty (Sep 25, 2013)

well yea of course his radio singles & club songs are going to talk about the same subject matter. lol

but I seriously can't think of many famous Drake songs where he talks about weed that much. Sex & women are a pretty big topic of his(as many other rappers) but he's not known for rapping about weed.  That's Wiz lol.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Sep 26, 2013)

When was it bad for rappers to have a diverse set of subject matter?

And Cyphon, there's a reason Cole called Drake the LeBron of the rap game


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 26, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> And Cyphon, there's a reason Cole called Drake the LeBron of the rap game



I said Cole was the best rapper of the group we were talking about, not the smartest. He is accurate so far as Drake probably being the biggest name but definitely not the best.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 26, 2013)

And Drake, historically, doesn't talk about weed at all really. He talks about smoking on a few songs on NWTS though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 26, 2013)

*The Greatest*

[YOUTUBE]kcZvs_IibL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WRj3XZvSqQ[/youtube]


----------



## Tash (Sep 27, 2013)

What's good with Deltron Event 2 tho


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2013)

it's coming out next week isn't it?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ArysgXoL_JI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2013)

Drake sucks yo


----------



## God (Sep 28, 2013)

two comments above


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2013)

Been listening to this nonstop since it dropped
[YOUTUBE]XNXzfzRplh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 28, 2013)

Drake sucks Mike. #dealwithit

And LEL



It's like Kanye is spoofing Kanye. Shit can't be serious. 



> KANYE WEST        ✔ @kanyewest
> JIMMY KIMMEL IS OUT OF LINE TO TRY AND SPOOF IN ANY WAY THE FIRST PIECE OF HONEST MEDIA IN YEARS
> 8:13 PM - 26 Sep 2013





> KANYE WEST        ✔ @kanyewest
> JIMMY KIMMEL PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES … OH NO THAT MEANS YOU WOULD HAVE GOTTEN TOO MUCH GOOD PUSSY IN YOUR LIFE…
> 8:15 PM - 26 Sep 2013





> KANYE WEST        ✔ @kanyewest
> YOU CAN'T PUT YOURSELF IN MY SHOES. YOUR FACE LOOKS CRAZY… IS THAT FUNNY?… OR IF I HAD A KID SAY IT WOULD IT BE FUNNY???
> 8:15 PM - 26 Sep 2013





> KANYE WEST        ✔ @kanyewest
> SHOULD I DO A SPOOF ABOUT YOUR FACE OR YOU FUCKING BEN AFFLECK…#NODISRESPECTTOBENAFFLECK #ALLDISRESPECTTOJIMMYKIMMEL!!!!
> 8:20 PM - 26 Sep 2013





> KANYE WEST ✔ @kanyewest
> SARAH SILVERMAN IS A THOUSAND TIMES FUNNIER THAN YOU AND THE WHOLE WORLD KNOWS IT!!!
> 8:27 PM - 26 Sep 2013


Kanye bout dat twitter thuglife.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 28, 2013)

Man alot of people deny that Drake can rap i think he did well with this recent album you guys are wylin.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2013)

That King Push joint brah


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 28, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Drake sucks Mike. #dealwithit
> 
> And LEL
> 
> ...



Dam Kimmel responded and took the W. Kimmel ethered the fuck out of Kanye on national TV. And that Kim jab 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It05EvqFD6s[/YOUTUBE]





God Movement said:


> That King Push joint brah



Yess, earlier joint Sweet Serenade en Nosetalgia feat Kendrick Lamar were also fire. Said it before and I'll say it again; potential rap album of the year. Drake needs to gtfoh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcoBNzopBQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 28, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Dam Kimmel responded and took the W. Kimmel ethered the fuck out of Kanye on national TV. And that Kim jab
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It05EvqFD6s[/YOUTUBE]


That's a great troll face


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2013)

He should have said yeah but Ray J hit it first


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Yess, earlier joint Sweet Serenade en Nosetalgia feat Kendrick Lamar were also fire. Said it before and I'll say it again; potential rap album of the year. Drake needs to gtfoh
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcoBNzopBQ4[/YOUTUBE]



That beat is bangin'

shit is fiya

In before he too dark to be seen in the dark


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2013)

My Name Is My Name album stream


----------



## Spock (Oct 2, 2013)

Kameil said:


> Man alot of people deny that Drake can rap i think he did well with this recent album you guys are wylin.



People's problems with drake is that he could be abit too bubblegum. His rap abilities is fan by me.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 2, 2013)

Pusha's album is crazy good

SNITCH
Let me love you
Hold On
No Regrets

damn... too consistent


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> My Name Is My Name album stream



>mfw myspace


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, MySpace is really trying to reemerge


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2013)

I just realized pusha's album title is a Wire quote from Marlo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCaBYEEFTKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 3, 2013)

Kendrick Going at Drake

BET Cypher Sneak Peak!!


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2013)

That high five 

dat mobb deep flow


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UeuEGr_UTzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't believe there are previews for cyphers now. I shouldn't have clicked on it, now the performance will have less of an impact when they actually air it. What am I talking about? This is on BET, it will never be as raw as it should be. 


The World said:


> I just realized pusha's album title is a Wire quote from Marlo


As a Wire fanatic, I immediately made that connection when the album was announced.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 3, 2013)

"I know good and well that Kendrick’s not murdering me, at all, in any platform. So when that day presents itself, I guess we can revisit the topic" - Drake


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 4, 2013)

Soo, Underachievers

y/n?


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2013)

yuuuup

I'm really digging herb shuttles and the mahdi

I jam to that


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2rmFTc51Zk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YzAIsfPrHm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spock (Oct 8, 2013)

am i the only one who cannot stand Tyler the creator ? He should just quit now imho


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 8, 2013)

Spock said:


> am i the only one who cannot stand Tyler the creator ? He should just quit now imho



co-sign. I cannot fuck w/ Tyler or any of Odd Future, tbh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 8, 2013)

Got any Big Pun fans in here. My friend showed me two songs of his. Liking him so far, good flow, and lyrics.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone else like Innanetape? Really loving the mixtape.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 9, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Got any Big Pun fans in here. My friend showed me two songs of his. Liking him so far, good flow, and lyrics.



Pun one of the GOATs imo. 

Which songs he showed you?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 9, 2013)

Innanetape was SO good.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aed6VatCHUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 10, 2013)

The RZA
The GZA
Ol' Danny Brown
Inspectah Deck
Raekwon the chef
U-God
Ghostface Killah
and the M.E.T.H.O.D. Man






Jokes aside, who here is a fan of DJ Screw


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah so it turns out OutKast is super fucking tight. Where have they been all my life


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2013)

Tetsuo Season releases on Monday


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 11, 2013)

New Odd Future shit:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_uay-1RHCg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxlJLz9M8hQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2013)

para Kdot coining your phrases 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv7gYKUA_-k[/YOUTUBE]

you washed up just like Marcus Camby


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 12, 2013)

bbq sauce said:


> Pun one of the GOATs imo.
> 
> Which songs he showed you?



Not a player and how we roll


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2013)

NYC reppin' 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-XJiiQft_Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLdAIyC6hYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 12, 2013)

Going to drop weekly words of wisdom.

This week



> They say, "Easy gain is lost."
> I'm asking, "What's the cause and the cost"
> The thought process of a boss,
> who's cut from a different cloth


----------



## Shoukry (Oct 14, 2013)

Who are some people you guys recommend?


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 14, 2013)

Eminem Rap God just came out. 

OMG Eminem is back to Shady!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7cQ3b0iqLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Oct 14, 2013)

I like this a lot better than Survival or Berzerk. This album is gonna be interesting to say the least. He sounds _hungry_.



> Censor you like that one line I said back all along on the Mathers LP 1
> When I tried to say I take seven kids from Columbine
> Put 'em all in a line, add an AK-47, a revolver and a nine



Jesus Christ


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 15, 2013)

holy shit shady's back! this song is easily the best of the three that came out so far! im excited for the album now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2013)

Holy fucking jesus.


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2013)

Shit was wack


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 15, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Not a player and how we roll



Word. Listen to some of his grittier shit.. dream shatterer, deep cover '98, leatherface.. actually just DL Captial Punishment and Yeah Baby if you can. Both albums are classics IMO.


That rap god shit was ehhh.. Better than his other new shit but, not like anything Eminem Show or prior. :\


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone who hated Rap God is confirmed white. 

Nah JK but the lyrics and flows were sick. Not one flow, multiple flows.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't like the beat to much but yeah, lyrics wise and self awareness on that track are pretty great.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2013)

lyrics were alright
yall really need to relax


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 15, 2013)

That was iite....  :/


----------



## Bitty (Oct 15, 2013)

yea it was ok.....better than Berserk & Survival but nothing I jizzed about.  It's just funny cause as soon as Em starts rapping really fast or weird people scream "He's back!"  & i'm just like yeaaaa ok......


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2013)

Cubey said:


> lyrics were alright
> yall really need to relax



I liked the MMLP1 references, the fact he was a druggie, school drop out, not on his game like he use to be, and proved he could rap on Kanye type beat with a better flow. 

It wasn't a masterpiece of anything but pretty dope.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 15, 2013)

It's better than Berzerk for sure.

Still not quite there for me yet.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2013)

^ "better than berserk" really isn't any sort of accomplishment. At all.

That fucking beat though.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2013)

Jay Rock had the best cypher


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Jay Rock had the best cypher



Your opinion sucks


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2013)

Who did the best in your opinion?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 15, 2013)

Kendrick killed it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2013)

It's more than just the content (which wasn't that strong besides the Drake diss), it's how well you can ride the beat.  Jay Rock had all of that; hunger, content, audience control, moves that actually matched his mood at the time...he did really well.  Kendrick had...hunger.  His spaz flow works really well sometimes but when it doesn't it fails hard.  And I'm saying this as a Kendrick fan.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vbxcPy1qJTU[/YOUTUBE]

feast on this shit


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 16, 2013)

TDE cypher was the best by far. Was underwhelmed with A$ap Mob tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2013)

Cubey said:


> ^ "better than berserk" really isn't any sort of accomplishment. At all.
> 
> That fucking beat though.



The beat was really shitty to me


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 17, 2013)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]vbxcPy1qJTU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> feast on this shit



BFK was really underrated, I know this isn't from it, but I thought Gibbs did well. He's one of the best out atm.


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYC7ltxOrk&list=HL1382100940&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 18, 2013)

eminem


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2013)

^
He ain't no "Rap God" 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPaCbJ5J4-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5TO1JvMNeg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sworder (Oct 18, 2013)

Cubey said:


> ^ "better than berserk" really isn't any sort of accomplishment. At all.
> 
> That fucking beat though.



the fuck Cubey, Bezerk was sick 

damn hipsters

Rap God is on an entirely different level. Eminem murdered every other rapper ever. GOAT


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 18, 2013)

funny thing is only hipsters fuck with the shit eminem is putting out

bezerk was awful and rap god is aiiight at best

i fear for whoever actually has them tracks on rotation, your ears must be on struggle maximus

nah


----------



## Magician (Oct 18, 2013)

Rap God was one of eminem's best songs.

Fuck what anybody else thinks.


----------



## sworder (Oct 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> funny thing is only hipsters fuck with the shit eminem is putting out
> 
> bezerk was awful and rap god is aiiight at best
> 
> ...



what's funny is that only people that post on music forums would say something this ridiculous

you guys go ahead and keep fitting that stereotype to a T


----------



## Bleach (Oct 19, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Rap God was one of eminem's best songs.



You know, I think it's good and a lot better than Survival and Berzerk but I don't know about best. That may be a stretch.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 19, 2013)

Rap God was like a mixtape track


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol seriously? Still arguing about what people should listen to or not? Just play your music and enjoy it. Stop judging other people like any of you are rap gods (no pun intended).


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2013)

^ fuck outta here wit that dude. Ultimately no one can tell another what to listen to but arguing is the whole point we're here, otherwise there's no discussion to be had.

Now,

Berzerk was god awful, whilst rap god was a mere eh for no reason other than the beat and that 30 seconds where his flow was actually doing some damage.

Other than that, no. Still bumping his prime shit, but the mmlp2 will be wack as all fuck. Quote me on it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

It's fine to state opinions but telling other people what to listen to, really? How old are we. 

Anyway, I believe MMLp2 will probably be good. I also enjoyed Recovery. Relapse was pretty meh in every regard and Encore was a huge pile of shit. So if MMLp2 is on Recovery level that's good for me. Cause let's be honest, the dude will never be back to his MMLP/Show days, but I doubt anyone is saying he will. 

Either way rap has become mostly meh for me these days. I've been listening to different genres as of the last three years but I come back for certain artist like Jay/Em/X and a few others. But the new school (Cole/Kendrick/Wale/Drake ect...) all are wack and tus, the future of the rap game, is gone for me. Such a shame, rap use to be my genre. Not it's the "I'll listen to it once in awhile" cause even the artist I really enjoy have release okay albums at best (Jay/Em/X). Sad days for rap for me. Sad days


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2013)

I can understand those feels to an extent but not all new artists are wack. That's a hell of a generalization.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

The ones I mentioned are the ones I find wack. Not all new school.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 19, 2013)

you may not like rap god but it was dope as fuck and better than the majority of the new sucks this year.


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmm. So which new artists do you like? I'm wondering because you have a pretty different perspective than I do.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 19, 2013)

people who want eminem to be the same he was 12 years ago. lol


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Hmm. So which new artists do you like? I'm wondering because you have a pretty different perspective than I do.



New artist? Hummm not many. For mainstream I do still like B.o.B but man, his two new singles for his new CD coming out sucked ass. So I dunno about that but as far as pop-rap he does well. I also liked Macklamore's CD. See, I got to hear "Starting Over" before all these people heard "Same love" and labeled him as a corny rapper. I think his CD was pretty damn good. 

I am excited to hear Hopsin's new CD despite him not releasing anything I liked since Ill Mind 4. 

Uhhh not much else I can think of haha. J.Cole's new album was wack as fuck. Wale puts me to sleep. Big Sean is a joke. Drake = lol. Kendrick CD was okay, too much talk about shit I don't care about. 

Can't really think of many artist right now I listen to. I mostly listen to Friends trying to come out like Micka Mex and M.I.C.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 19, 2013)

You have the most unique taste I have ever seen. To not like Big Sean, K. Dot, Cole but like Hopsin, Macklemore, and B.o.B. (who I think is good). Not judging but I don't think I've ever come across someone with that kind of taste who listens to rap regularly (assumption whether its old/new) lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2013)

Bleach said:


> You have the most unique taste I have ever seen. To not like Big Sean, K. Dot, Cole but like Hopsin, Macklemore, and B.o.B. (who I think is good). Not judging but I don't think I've ever come across someone with that kind of taste who listens to rap regularly (assumption whether its old/new) lol.



Indeed. I do have a pretty odd taste in music. My girlfriend always laugh when she hears me listening to some A Tribe Called Quest one second and then flip the switch and play some DMX 

I can go from Macklamore to Hollywood Undead to Ellie goulding to fun back to Jay in a car session. She just looks at me like I'm fucking crazy but what can I say, I like a ton of different sounds. Loud, soft, yelling, fast, slow, and so on. 

But yeah, the artist I like that I stated above have had their ups and downs for me but I'd still check out their new stuff. (Bob/Hopsin/Mac)


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyways Kdot Ab Soul killed it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KeQfqx3UiE[/YOUTUBE]

Slaughterhouse went in

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSiofCcAHoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> you may not like rap god but it was dope as fuck and better than the majority of the new sucks this year.



You make a fair point


----------



## The World (Oct 20, 2013)

ASAP crew was wack as fuck 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XifBcLt4j3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2013)

lol big sean is wack as fuck, bleach, i cant really blame crazymtf for not diggin him


----------



## Deweze (Oct 20, 2013)

Big sean dropped a album quality mixtape and a mixtape quality album.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2013)

Joell Ortiz lost weight.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2013)

I didn't recognize him. And Crooked Eye went in.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2013)

Stumbled upon this guy, this a pretty sick song. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X06fkpW2xqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 21, 2013)

sworder said:


> Eminem will never be his old self again. Pretending or expecting him to be is retarded
> 
> Not only has rap changed, but so has Em. He speaks it in his rhymes. He's no longer that angry dude he used to be, his throught process is different and so are his lyrics
> 
> And yet he's still better than 100% of rappers out there. Not that it's saying much when a woman (Nicki) raps better than most



you assumed that expecting material as good or better than what he used to make equates into expecting him to be his old self

eminem sounds cartoonish now and he's rapping over fruit loop like beats, no bueno

and if you truly believe eminem has ever been better than 100% rappers out here, let alone now, and your nicki claim, this exchange is over 

you tried it tho


----------



## Miki Aiko (Oct 22, 2013)

Listening to some RZA.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 22, 2013)

The beat Slaughterhouse rapped on is garrrrrrrbo,  way overused and cliche and hella eazy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm mad TDE got Shook Ones though and everyone else got some really elementary shit lol


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke_sVICB51A[/YOUTUBE]

This guy does the illest mixes man...ooo my laaawwd


----------



## Shizune (Oct 24, 2013)

So Foxy Brown announced via instagram she'd be making a comeback this November.

For those who don't know her:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKCpZCOZiZI[/youtube]

Are you here for it?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2013)

she was never a good rapper doe o:


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2013)

And she's blind.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 26, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO78QQi-U7s[/youtube]

Thoughts?


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuck I'm old 


Em's daughter can get it 


I ain't afraid of his punk ass


----------



## Ae (Oct 28, 2013)

You don't have to act so black just because you're in the Hip-Hop thread World.


----------



## Ae (Oct 28, 2013)

I said so black


----------



## Ae (Oct 28, 2013)

There you go again. Why aren't you out playing basketball.


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2013)

I broke my hoop


----------



## Tragic (Oct 28, 2013)

Em's new song with Rihanna is meh. Wasn't expecting much because it was 

1. For the radio 

and 

2. Rihanna was on it so not disappointed at all.

[YOUTUBE]EU_IiW2krAo[/YOUTUBE]

Rap God was great and one of my favs. Haters gon...


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 28, 2013)

yeh that song was for general radio listeners.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 28, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> You don't have to act so black just because you're in the Hip-Hop thread World.



I was just saying this in skype yesterday


----------



## LayZ (Oct 28, 2013)

The World said:


> Em's daughter can get it


This just reminded me when Ja Rule said "Em you claim your mother's a crackhead and Kim is a known slut, so what's Hallie gonna be when she grows up?"

I guess we'll find out soon. God, I'm old. 

But that beef was hilarious, it was full of disparaging punchlines. What were some of your favorites?


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 29, 2013)

LayZ said:


> This just reminded me when Ja Rule said "Em you claim your mother's a crackhead and Kim is a known slut, so what's Hallie gonna be when she grows up?"
> 
> I guess we'll find out soon. God, I'm old.
> 
> But that beef was hilarious, it was full of disparaging punchlines. What were some of your favorites?



Ja Rule was in trouble but that was the best line of the entire beef.


Anyway, I like The Monster. Much better than Rap God and better than Berzerk as well. Gives me some hope for this album.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 29, 2013)

Some of the stuff off Pusha T's record ..    

That one with the fucker Kendrick is going to be listened to in a decade from now. Hip-Hop lives.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 29, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKzUffucysk[/youtube]


----------



## Tragic (Oct 30, 2013)

Listening to the MMLP2. 

I actually like it. But I'm not sure about Rhyme or Reason or Love Game with Kendrick. Gonna have to give it another listen. Bad Guy was just ok until the Stan part and it got really good. 

Not sure if my opinion really counts for anything though because I actually like some of the stuff Em has put out recently unlike most people.

But one listen isn't enough.

Some of Bad Guy:

"It's just me you and the music now Slim, I hope you hear it. We're in the car right now- Wait, here comes my favorite lyric. I'm the bad guy that makes fun of people that die and hey here's a sequel to my MathersLP just to get people to buy. And how's this for publicity stunt, this should be fun. Last album now, because after this you'll be officially done. Eminem killed by Eminem...


----------



## Bleach (Oct 30, 2013)

The tracks I like are Bad Guy, Legacy, So Much Better, Brainless, The Monster, Rap God, Headlights. 

It's a decent album. I think Bad Guy is the best on there. 

I think it will take a few more listens to see how much I really like it.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 31, 2013)

The album is nowhere near decent, it's terrible.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2013)

Good opinion       .


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2013)

Bad Guy (Stan Part 2) is great opener. Overall happy with the album. Not mindblown but it's very solid next to Recovery.


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2013)

After listen I like Bad Guy, Legacy, Rhyme Or Reason, & Brainless.


----------



## Xell (Nov 1, 2013)

MMLP2 is pretty good. I like the Zombies sample in Rhyme or Reason.

And Rap God blew my fucking mind when I first heard it.


----------



## sworder (Nov 1, 2013)

Why do I love Love Game so much


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 3, 2013)

I am on my first listen now and this is Em so I won't be too quick to judge because this dude grows on me like no other but I am not feeling this album much so far. My favorite song up to where I am at is The Monster. Lovin that shit. 

After that I gotta go with Headlights. I am a big fan of Nate and think it is awesome Em worked with him. This also feels the most like the Em I feel in love with a long time ago. The level of emotion he put into this track made me a little misty, not gonna lie. To see his growth as a person as opposed to an artist speaks volumes for just how real his shit has been all these years. To eat his words after all the shit he gave his mom on all those records....Honestly just incredible IMO.


----------



## Kisame (Nov 4, 2013)

**


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sDJbqDpbmjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsBuLoQNBAY#t=28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW7T63Etot0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 7, 2013)

Shits better than Yeezus, Drake's album and Jay Z's, but J.Cole is better.

Love Game is my favorite so far.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyways 6-7/10.

Album was better than everyone thought it would be, but not as good as people were wishing. Puts recovery to shame.


----------



## αce (Nov 7, 2013)

listened to mmlp2
worse than mchg

and that's saying something


----------



## Furious George (Nov 11, 2013)

First time listening through MMLP2 I thought it was shit. 

....

Second time I really liked it. 

...

Now I can't stop hitting repeat on Legacy. God, this is sick. 

And now I'm realizing that there is only two songs on the album I dislike.

And now I'm thinking that Bad Guy only gets better every time I listen to it, yes, even the parts that aren't all demonic.

And now I'm thinking Berzerk was a perfect choice for a single. 

Gadammit, now I'm worried because I even like the Rhianna song. 

And at this point, looking like a hip hop aficionado on the internet doesn't seem so important. 

Pompous Ass mode failing, failing, failing and Marshall Mathers LP 2 is some of Eminem's best work ever. 

There.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 11, 2013)

MMLP2 was shitty aside from about 3 or 4 songs.


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2013)

Legacy is pretty dope

The rihanna one ehhhh it's decent


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2013)

I love Monster and the other one with Sia.


----------



## Neji (Nov 12, 2013)

The album gets better the more you listen to it. Wordplay is unlike anything that's ever been done, even for Em standards. Lyrical quality is on par with Infinite on a few tracks, including Rap God. Most if not all tracks match the caliber or the SSLP/MMLP/TES.


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6NOm7W1zrDs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BF7xWWsneyw[/YOUTUBE]

god. damn.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 12, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2Gh3VdnXQs[/youtube]


----------



## Bleach (Nov 12, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNffdPRbKkU[/youtube]

This song is old but XV has started releasing some music again finally. I hope he's coming back. No idea why he was gone for so long but I've been waiting for Kid with the Green Backpack for a while now.


----------



## Spidey (Nov 12, 2013)

feeling the bonus tracks on mmlp2 a lot. lyrically I think he's still the best.

Anyone listen to the plamer sqaures? I fucking dig those dudes.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 13, 2013)

On a non-Eminem related note, finally listened to BOB's albums. He's fucking great.


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2013)

Anybody heard of Dead Obies? Found this today and it's one of the most interesting albums I've heard in a while. They rap in English and French. The beats are heavy and electronic. Flows and voices are mad. Didn't pay much attention to the english lyrics on first listen, and I don't speak french.



It's definitely worth checking out


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 13, 2013)

Heard that Eminem and Rihanna song on the radio today, turrible. 

Any good new school guys I should listen to? I've heard good stuff from Kendrick Lamar, Jay Electronica (but he's been ghost), Freddie Gibbs, Currensy, and Domo Genesis. 

My faves for taste:

Slug
Phonte
Mos Def
Ghostface Killah
Biggie
Aesop Rock
Brother Ali
Prodigy
Nas
Pre-Lasers Lupe Fiasco
Common
Dessa
Pusha T
Raekwon
Sean Price
Lloyd Banks
Masta Ace
Fabolous


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2013)

check out Home Brew: 

Double album. It's probably been my favourite hiphop album for the past year or so.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Heard that Eminem and Rihanna song on the radio today, turrible.
> 
> Any good new school guys I should listen to? I've heard good stuff from Kendrick Lamar, Jay Electronica (but he's been ghost), Freddie Gibbs, Currensy, and Domo Genesis.
> 
> ...



You like Pusha T so much you mentioned him twice?


----------



## Shizune (Nov 13, 2013)

Mider T said:


> You like Pusha T so much you mentioned him twice?



Clearly those were typos and he meant to say Mider T.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2013)

Flattery will get you in my peel everywhere.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 13, 2013)

Mider T said:


> You like Pusha T so much you mentioned him twice?


  You got something against liking Pusha T more than once!?


----------



## ElementX (Nov 14, 2013)

sworder said:


> Why do I love Love Game so much



I love it too. Kendrick helps with that.  

And am I the only one who likes So Far?


----------



## Shizune (Nov 14, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Heard that Eminem and Rihanna song on the radio today, turrible.
> 
> Any good new school guys I should listen to? I've heard good stuff from Kendrick Lamar, Jay Electronica (but he's been ghost), Freddie Gibbs, Currensy, and Domo Genesis.
> 
> ...



I'd like to introduce you to a little lady named Angel Haze. IMO she's the next big thing.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7bZ08RNUyM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVP_XlxV2Q0[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hKP5ljDar8[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfje_yMQPOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Nov 17, 2013)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfje_yMQPOI[/YOUTUBE]



Those were good and I don't know if they tried to include only recent freestyles, but if that's not the case I don't know why they didn't include a part of Lupe's nearly 10 minute westwood freestyle. I still consider that one of the best freestyles.


----------



## Miyoshi (Nov 18, 2013)

Yo! This one of my new favorite artist right now  [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhSuzYfvKOY[/youtube]


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2013)

Until you lrn2embed, nobody's clicking that link.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Spidey said:


> feeling the bonus tracks on mmlp2 a lot. lyrically I think he's still the best.
> .



The album is mediocre makes me laugh that he thought it would go "emerald", he has never been the best lyrically, this album is like a midlife crisis album and him trying to relive the glory days. I guess that's the point though hence it been called MMlp2.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 21, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> The album is mediocre makes me laugh that he thought it would go "emerald", he has never been the best lyrically, this album is like a midlife crisis album and him trying to relive the glory days. I guess that's the point though hence it been called MMlp2.



I thought the album sucked at first too but I think people are judging in way too quickly. After listening to it a few times, it's not that bad. And some of the bonus tracks are fire. He can definitely still rap.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 21, 2013)

Anybody heard Thank you by Bust a rhymes and Q tip, shits fire


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 21, 2013)

erictheking said:


> Link?          .



[YOUTUBE]hl70O2vNml0[/YOUTUBE]

The video for it has that classic feel but it isn't on YouTube for some reason


----------



## Risyth (Nov 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Anybody heard Thank you by Bust a rhymes and Q tip, shits fire



Busta Rhymes with Q-Tip? Or Rhymes solo, with Q-Tip/Phife?


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 22, 2013)

Man of the Year


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 23, 2013)

YOU'RE A GOOD GIRL AND YOU KNOW IT

YOU FEEL SOO DIFFERENT AROUND ME

GIRL YOU'RE GOOD GIRL AND YOU KNOOW IT

I WANT YOUR HIGH LOVE AND EMOTIONS - ENDLESSSLY

JUST HOLD ON WE'RE GOIN HOOOME

JUST HOLD ON WE'RE GOIN HOOOME

JUST HOLD ON WE'RE GOIN HOOOME

JUST HOLD ON WE'RE GOOOOOIIIIIN HOOOME WHOAUHOHH


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 23, 2013)

GON OWN DAT SHIT OWN DAT SHIT OWN DAT SHIT OWN DAT SHIT GURL OWN DAT SHIT OWN DAT SHIT OWN DAT IT'S YOUR'S GURL OWN DAT SHIT


----------



## Shizune (Nov 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq2HrEn2pMM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6U64fE5TD0[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mufIcq8I3NY&list=RDFgwE55kiGCU[/youtube]

Find me a better rapper and I'll rep you as often as I can every day for the next week.

Leggo.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> Man of the Year



I've had that on repeat since the CDQ comes out. Can't wait for Oxymoron.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 23, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> Find me a better rapper and I'll rep you as often as I can every day for the next week.
> 
> Leggo.



okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk                .


----------



## God (Nov 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DZ_lrjuUJ_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Nov 25, 2013)

Q-tip still has it.

Busta not really but it was nice hearing him go in with a ragga flow again.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 25, 2013)

The Heist beat Good Kid Maad City for best hip-hop album at the AMAs tonight.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2013)

It's what happen when you let people vote.
My boys won though, so I'm good.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 25, 2013)

Am I the only one who found Justin Timberlake, Robin Thicke and Eminem's releases all underwhelming despite all the circle jerk attention/hype/praise? Robin Thicke in particular is horrid, I don't believe that god awful song ever caught on like it did.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 25, 2013)

WHY HAS IT BEEN SO LONG WHY HAS IT BEEN SO LONG

WHY HAS IT BEEN SO LONG WHY HAS IT BEEN SO LONG


----------



## Bitty (Nov 25, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> Find me a better rapper and I'll rep you as often as I can every day for the next week.
> 
> Leggo.



better than nicki? that's too easy..the rep isn't worth it


----------



## Shizune (Nov 25, 2013)

Bitty said:


> better than nicki? that's too easy..the rep isn't worth it



er sorry about that I was high


----------



## Tash (Nov 26, 2013)

This chick is dope as shit
[YOUTUBE]nRi_OPGuz7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizune (Nov 29, 2013)

Nothing Was The Same is trippy


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Viper (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Ae (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Bleach (Dec 2, 2013)

Because the Internet leaked. Listening now.


----------



## Ae (Dec 2, 2013)

So much singing
3005 reminds me of Big Sean's Ass


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 3, 2013)

I like it a lot. I want to see what this Script is all about.


----------



## Ae (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh and Hopsin's project is wack too


----------



## Bitty (Dec 3, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


>



Cole...that's all.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 3, 2013)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Am I the only one who found Justin Timberlake, Robin Thicke and Eminem's releases all underwhelming despite all the circle jerk attention/hype/praise? Robin Thicke in particular is horrid, I don't believe that god awful song ever caught on like it did.



Nah you're right. 2013 was a mediocre year for hip-hop. No truly memorable classics, all big artists (Jay, Em, Kanye, Drake) kinda disappointed. People like Earl and Danny had to carry the year. 
And the dark horse was definitely Pusha imo

_Drake - Nothing Was The Same:_ *7/10*
_Kanye - Yeezus:             _ * 6/10*
_Jay-Z - Magna Carta HG: _ *6.5/10*
_Eminem - Marshall Mathers LP2: _ *7.5/10*
_Pusha T - My Name is My Name:  _ *9/10*
_J.Cole - Born Sinner:   _ *   8/10*
_Danny Brown - Old:   _ *8/10*
_Earl - Doris:     _ * 7.5/10*

Even though not the classic I expected, Pusha T still delivered and has one of the best Rap albums of 2013


Top 3 expectations for 2014:

Watch the Throne II
Detox 
Unnamed Kendrick Lamar sophomore album


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2013)

J. Cole/Kendrick collab?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XEWxuv-Xft8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizune (Dec 4, 2013)

B.o.B. is putting out a new album and he's reminding me of a more cartoony Lauryn Hill or Tracy Chapman. Definitely under appreciated.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtoEb6bO74o[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2013)

I wish I like B.o.B like I used too, his voice is too boring for me now.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 6, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVsRgUZUonM[/youtube]


----------



## LayZ (Dec 7, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh and Hopsin's project is wack too


I liked it.  I bought the cd because I want to support him as an artist.  I find it refreshing that he isn't afraid to take chances and express how he really feels.  I'm not in the mood to listen to him all the time, but dude can definitely rap.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEm3lY3trRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxp-Ub5E-ds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2013)

The World said:


> [youtube]oEm3lY3trRU[/youtube]



I think I got a seizure from that first minute.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't ever let the popo catch in you in your own home then


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xda8NvdEfA[/YOUTUBE]

this beat is nasty


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3SfPgNO3x8[/YOUTUBE]

Really loving Gambino's album. The production is amzing


----------



## Bitty (Dec 7, 2013)

Kendrick got nominated for album of the year at the grammy's.


fuckin nice.

Cole wasn't nominated for best rap album but Jay was? wow.


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2013)

Hope Kendrick doesn't get best new artist though


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

Kendrick >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Macklemoretheturd


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2013)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxp-Ub5E-ds[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, that was nasty


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _straight-up ua bangers from the lord of flatbush_ 



[YOUTUBE]KpAmB-Q0JVk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rsAkYymFs9Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6NOm7W1zrDs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]YxwtQ3S5NTY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4RXkSHTS_Yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizune (Dec 8, 2013)

I swear to god some of these stans don't understand how the industry works. NOBODY WAS CHECKING FOR NICKI BEFORE BEAM ME UP SCOTTY DROPPED. THAT MIXTAPE AND THE FEATURES THAT FOLLOWED SET THE STAGE FOR HER ALBUM'S SUCCESS. PINK FRIDAY DID NOT SUCCEED ON ITS OWN MERIT, MOST OF ITS SINGLES UNDERPERFORMED AND SUPER BASS WAS ONLY NOTICED BECAUSE OF SELENA GOMEZ + TAYLOR SWIFT.

PF = TOO RESERVED and Roman Reloaded = INSINCERE. Beam Me Up Scotty was the HEIGHT of her career so far and The Re-Up was a step in the RIGHT DIRECTION. Nicki's CAREER is STILL riding the hype she built with that mix tape and features. BEST ERA OF HER CAREER, THE REST HAS BEEN LACKLUSTER.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Euw3UPaI6vY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2013)

Hipster mode engaged

[Youtube]Xsi3VF-YtUA[/youtube]


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 13, 2013)

Been listening to some AZ and some Demigodz too.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFiu5fKor5E&list=PLHVEkDskT6oncCGuIPj4lKRo7FKYo6Zk3[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElementX (Dec 13, 2013)

Bitty said:


> Kendrick got nominated for album of the year at the grammy's.



So did The Heist though.

Wonder if we're gonna get a VMA situation where they give best rap album to one and album of the year to the other. Although the chances of either winning album of the year at the Grammys is slim.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMgkt9jdjTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> New Odd Future shit:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxlJLz9M8hQ[/YOUTUBE]



Damn I just watched this video

I feel like I went through the 5 stages of grief or some shit

Shit was on another plane of wackiness

I need dat good shit to mellow me out now and keep my brain from melting


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2013)

Not sure which video I like more 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-hSHO_Lh0M[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG35R8F2j8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuaTrV1SzsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizune (Dec 16, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX1Qzv5qnts[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of these dudes?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RyilxxuaG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zjcFR3fM2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 17, 2013)

The World said:


> Anyone ever heard of these dudes?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RyilxxuaG8[/YOUTUBE]



Hell yeah I've been fuckin with Flatbush since they dropped the thug waffle video, its crazy to see how much they've progressed. And that new Freddie Gibbs track was dope too, he's been silently killin the game for awhile now


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone here fuck with Robb Bank$? 
He's pretty ill, and he references a lot of anime's in his songs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WkxHBDumL4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCKNf9-eMxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizune (Dec 17, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtKOufs6nBY[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2013)

The fuck does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2013)

The World said:


> Anyone ever heard of these dudes?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RyilxxuaG8[/YOUTUBE]



Posted half thier album in the last thread


----------



## ElementX (Dec 18, 2013)

The World said:


> Anyone ever heard of these dudes?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RyilxxuaG8[/YOUTUBE]



Wow this is the first I've heard of them, they're pretty nice. They kind of have an old school vibe to them, at least from this song.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2013)

The World said:


> The fuck does that have to do with anything?



It's hard to focus on what you're saying when you're trying so hard to say it differently than you normally do 

I just don't understand why well spoken posters want to speak ratchet in this thread


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> It's hard to focus on what you're saying when you're trying so hard to say it differently than you normally do
> 
> I just don't understand why well spoken posters want to speak ratchet in this thread



Best not to listen to him on voocaro then 

Ok liking Pharrell's Happy too much now

Need some hardcore rap to wipe it away

Is Childish Gambino's album that good? 

Re-listen to some Nas methinks


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is Childish Gambino's album that good?



It features Azealia Banks so yes


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2013)

Banks is garbage


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2013)

Azealia Banks > Harry Styles


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> Azealia Banks > Harry Styles



Invalid claim, Harry Styles is white.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 19, 2013)

Saying either is better than the other is like saying they're both better than Justin Bieber. Even if its true, doesn't stop them from being garbage.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2013)

Avatar is garbage too


----------



## Shizune (Dec 19, 2013)

Different strokes for different folks. I could say something shady about how Azealia is a more interesting and innovative lyricist than most of your faves or I could mention how her videos are more entertaining than most up-and-comers entire careers... but I won't.



That said I'm a big fan of her artistry but she's not one of my favorites.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 19, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Avatar is garbage too


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

They're all trash.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2013)

Atleast they ain't blind


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

They're blind to good music.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 19, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Atleast they ain't blind



This might have sounded funnier in your head...


----------



## ElementX (Dec 19, 2013)

Yet they still can't see how terrible their music is compared to Stevie's.



Suzuku said:


> They're blind to good music.



Ninja'd.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> They're blind to good music.



[YOUTUBE]tVgUTRLfPps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

Are you trying to convince me I'm right?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]tVgUTRLfPps[/YOUTUBE]



*Heart melts


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2013)

Masterrace trolling


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2013)

Didn't know World liked the pipe


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2013)

u w0t mate?


----------



## ElementX (Dec 20, 2013)

Remember when this thread was about rap? 

Good, me neither.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 24, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Best not to listen to him on voocaro then
> 
> Ok liking Pharrell's Happy too much now
> 
> ...



Is this an implication that Childish Gambino is hardcore rap???


----------



## ElementX (Dec 28, 2013)

Speaking of Gambino, he just basically admitted he's the writer behind Big Ghost Chronicles.

Check out Big Ghost's "review" of Because The Internet:


----------



## BashFace (Dec 28, 2013)

Yo Tech N9ne's the only smart rapper i've seen.




Not saying there aint any others but Lil Wayne can lick my Lil Dick.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 28, 2013)

Drake feat.....Soulja Boy....tf


----------



## Bleach (Dec 28, 2013)

Soulja boy still doing stuff?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 28, 2013)

Aye' what ever happened to that OVOXO prospect "Cinos"? Heard he was suppose to sign a big deal since he had a huge underground buzz in his city and he had two mixtapes that went viral. He was working on his third mixtape and then he just disappeared from social media entirely. Fan's say he died or some shit and his label aren't saying shit either, pretty sad too because his music was dope as fuck; I was waiting for that mixtape too 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pazh2OHQbeI[/youtube]


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pSwEXHjJKbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 29, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auNZMbi26O4[/youtube]

Bioshock 2 sample of Ellanors voice at the end made me lols


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4-xa0gX-Og[/YOUTUBE]

Best J.Cole song ever


----------



## Shizune (Dec 30, 2013)

Guess who just kicked off the new year and their new album with a freestyle?

The fucking QUEEN.


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 31, 2013)

Prodigy looks like he has a *H*ouse *I*n *V*irginia.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMgkt9jdjTU[/youtube]


----------



## Honzou (Jan 5, 2014)

Yoooo!!You guys gotta put me up to speed. What has happened to hip hop/rap since October?  I've been in foreign country with no internet until today. Anyone die, or get put in jail? Is TI in jail again? J Cole still under performing?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2014)

No internet since October?

Shit.


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2014)

That song was ignant


----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2014)

Yung lean rawest rapper of 2014 just watch.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 6, 2014)

Listened to Swangin for the first time while hot boxing on Friday. I think I'm gonna start listening to Stalley more


----------



## Kai (Jan 8, 2014)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POFCwzSTkKo[/youtube]

I've always enjoyed Talib


----------



## vividlion (Jan 11, 2014)

It's been awhile since I listened to any rap or hip hop but when I did It was these guys!

[YOUTUBE]ws3Ks0FGxYM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Of-lpfsBR8U[/YOUTUBE]

gotta say I don't miss it since I lost interest but these guys were legends  I still give them credit!


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0PccPy_pTM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zk1XLQS3Zo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXSi6oGqzTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXCo_lR3Pp0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTUmcKG-T_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G8rALTzBac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIK6rWmlo70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtYvotn5DS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 14, 2014)

Wiz Live in Concert is dope as fuck.


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2014)

wiz is awful


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ychZCYwq06U[/YOUTUBE]

dat harry fraud doee


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2014)

Wiz is 70% awful 30% dope


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 14, 2014)

This thread of full of nerds. Not bout that life.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hN99osnl6O8[/YOUTUBE]



Suzuku said:


> This thread of full of nerds. Not bout that life.



[YOUTUBE]RlIxIsDfX8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> This thread of full of nerds. Not bout that life.



oor it could just be that wiz is awful


----------



## Bleach (Jan 15, 2014)

I am definitely interested in hearing this collab...


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 15, 2014)

only nerds scared of da purp hate on Wiz


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Link removed

Aye if you guys could check out this new beat I made and tell me what you think it'd be dope. It's a Spacey Soulful beat with some bass


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 16, 2014)

Bleach said:


> I am definitely interested in hearing this collab...



Oh wow this is definitely gonna be interesting

Let's just hope Lupe deviates a bit from his latest sound, though that seems unlikely.


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> only nerds scared of da purp hate on Wiz



no hating just facts brahuto
wiz has an annoying voice and his music is subpar, to tolerable at best.
every now and again, he'll have a good song. his best shit was kush n oj, everything else, meh as fuck


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2014)

Cubey said:


> no hating just facts brahuto
> wiz has an annoying voice and his music is subpar, to tolerable at best.
> every now and again, he'll have a good song. his best shit was kush n oj, everything else, meh as fuck


typical tl;dr nerd rantings


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> typical tl;dr nerd rantings



40 words is a tl;dr now


----------



## God (Jan 17, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> typical tl;dr nerd rantings



better nerd than shit taste


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 17, 2014)

Oxymoron is so close


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> 40 words is a tl;dr now


>being autistic enough to count the number of words

Jesus christ nerds are disgusting



Cubey said:


> better nerd than shit taste


>nerd
>shit taste
>implying they're mutually exclusive


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu5P4pOUuYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Xj_yLC3ypU0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hrjGeajrH0U[/YOUTUBE]

Classy as fuck


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ebSdd7ws05o[/YOUTUBE]

this shit had me boosted last night


----------



## Bleach (Jan 17, 2014)

[youtube]rEMsjeq43_U[/youtube]

Fucking Q man.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2014)

[youtube]9iCpN_1J77c[/youtube]


----------



## God (Jan 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EdueFcHJmuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> >being autistic enough to count the number of words
> 
> Jesus christ nerds are disgusting



what, it's exactly 40 words?

damn, son


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2014)

damn Luc must be like the Mentalist or Sherlock or some shit

on a higher game of autism

you better watch out Suzu or he might find that used tissue paper filled with semen you threw in the trash also contains hair follicles from a 12 year old pig-tails and ribbons little girl


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2014)

exactly 301 follicles, at that


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 18, 2014)

i burn all evidence silly...including the girl


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2014)

Drake killed it on SNL and confirmed fucked my waifu


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2014)

"i fucked your bitch dawg."

drake: "i fucked yo bitch... and then we stayed up all night looking into each other eyes and reflectin on our past lives..."


----------



## LayZ (Jan 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMGQQJUmD_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 23, 2014)

Q is that dude


----------



## pajamas (Jan 23, 2014)

Remember when the Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion threads weren't filled with plebs? 

Been listening to this guy for a bit, probably one of the best underground guys I've heard in awhile. And I'm talking about _actual_ underground. Reminds me of a young AZ without the girly voice.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcP0uUa3h0M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aycOi5KVRyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Jan 24, 2014)

I want to expand my musical _horizons_.  And most of the hip hop I listen to is rather generic or has at one time or another been very mainstream (or consists of a lot of angry Southern women smashing bitches with bottles).  Post three songs I probably haven't heard before but I should definitely add to my music library.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2014)

Table said:


> I want to expand my musical _horizons_.  And most of the hip hop I listen to is rather generic or has at one time or another been very mainstream (or consists of a lot of angry Southern women smashing bitches with bottles).  Post three songs I probably haven't heard before but I should definitely add to my music library.



[youtube]vaDZyO-w9pQ[/youtube]
[youtube]XW2Jn3Oj-7E[/youtube]
[youtube]cIhY62SRWXY[/youtube]


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2014)

let's slow it down there
there's a lot of different rap out there
there's wild ignorant drugs and guns shit
there's social conscious shit
smokers shit
lovers shit
etc

for starters, what kind of lyrics and soundscapes do you like
there's production as a factor as well
you have loud bombastic drumming
or spaced out instrumentals
or electro-tech type shit
so... it depends on where you're trying to approach it from

i could give you a list of stuff i like that you may find repulsive
i could give you a list of stuff i hate, that you may love
it's a wide genre


----------



## Table (Jan 25, 2014)

Bleach said:


> [youtube]vaDZyO-w9pQ[/youtube]
> [youtube]XW2Jn3Oj-7E[/youtube]
> [youtube]cIhY62SRWXY[/youtube]



Thanks.  Really like the second one in particular.  



Cubey said:


> let's slow it down there
> there's a lot of different rap out there
> there's wild ignorant drugs and guns shit
> there's social conscious shit
> ...



I understand that, but I didn't want to specify because I didn't want the responses to be based solely on what I'm currently listening to.  I like seeing what other people consider "important", even if it is a reflection of their own unique tastes, and then deciding if it I like it or not.  I guess that's the best way to hear something you haven't heard before...


But since you asked:  I like a bunch of random stuff, but I'll just list artists since any attempt on my part to define a lyrical style or soundscape or anything remotely intelligent would be futile. Also pretty sure 80% is the aforementioned ignorant gun slinging shit.             
 A Tribe Called Quest, Ludacris, Bone Crusher, Rasheeda, Jay-Z, Ace Hood, Childish Gambino, BD Banx, Eminem, Wu Tang, Nas, Roots Manuva, Lil Wayne, Pastor Troy, Rick Ross, Drake, Kayne, Lloyd Banks, DSGB, Jacki-O, Biggie, Tupac, Kendrick, A$AP, Wiz Khalifa, Young Buck.  (went through most played on my iTunes for the genre).


----------



## pajamas (Jan 25, 2014)

Table ~


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD7zqlfeCdY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4j3nCcMJfM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U1UN4P9Mnw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjX63Ljk2tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2014)

oh ok
i'll just post what i like then

[YOUTUBE]QJE-BYHCzUs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]0eU9Mo-nLLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Jan 25, 2014)

Cool, thanks muchooo guys.  I gotta sleep (or attempt to) but I'll listen in the morning.


----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll post a variety for good measures
[YOUTUBE]8UoDygYNXzg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]GwTmJ9KptfI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]205K9Pim2oE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CDOIG8HKUZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayfv0SOjvRs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVbIYq0DS7E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_VZwloRBYE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ1PU1XOQIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peX8dHbql2M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zk1XLQS3Zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TK1k-OT1uM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Jan 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb6WaSo9aKE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jan 27, 2014)

Everything Macklemore does just feels so forced.


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2014)

Chloe said:


> Everything Macklemore does just feels so forced.



yea he probably just don't want Kendrick fans(and fans of good taste in general ) to hate and ridicule him


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2014)

smfhh
grammys lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 28, 2014)

So Cilvia Demo by Isaiah Rashad is out...and it's $pottieottiedopealicious.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone heard Cilvia yet? Thoughts?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 28, 2014)

kekekekekek


----------



## pajamas (Jan 28, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> [youtube]cZeMAIf5DmQ[/youtube]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DW31upNEEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 29, 2014)

TBC I'D BUMP THAT ANIME PUSSY SHIT OVER 90% OF DRAKE'S CATALOG DOE


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2014)

Afraid I have to co-sign on that


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]z9THW6kq5cs[/YOUTUBE]


/end


----------



## Steezus (Feb 1, 2014)

How Do you Guys feel about chance the rapper?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 1, 2014)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Gambino


----------



## God (Feb 1, 2014)

Who's your guys favorite producer right now? I gotta say im lovin Harry fraud right now

Dudes beats go all the way in


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2014)

I fuck with Alchemist


----------



## Bleach (Feb 1, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Gambino






Such hate        .


----------



## Steezus (Feb 1, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Gambino


so not a fan I guess 

the producers I fuck with right now are  DJ Dahi , EL-P, and Travis $cott


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 3, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Gambino



Spell it right, you need more than 2 gs.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 3, 2014)

Some friends tried putting me on Gambino but I just couldn't. Dude is corny as hell and has some of the softest metaphors I've ever heard. No thanks.

Favourite current producer is probably Marco Polo.


----------



## pajamas (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Some friends tried putting me on Gambino but I just couldn't. Dude is corny as hell and has some of the softest metaphors I've ever heard. No thanks.
> 
> Favourite current producer is probably Marco Polo.


Marco Polo def churning out some decent shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 4, 2014)

Alchemist is pretty fucking great right now


----------



## Scud (Feb 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I fuck with Alchemist





Super Goob said:


> Alchemist is pretty fucking great right now


I have to agree. Alc has consistently put out some of the nicest beats in the industry for years and years. I'm glad that more people seem to recognize that now because the dude deserves it. I think his work with Oh No in Gangrene has been some of the best shit he's done since the 90's.

That said, I still miss his old ASR beats. He has the same style and the same great ear for samples, but his drums always had a different character when he was using the ASR-10.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

DMX.....


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2014)

He's about to box Zimmerman.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2014)

why give that fool any attention?


----------



## Scud (Feb 5, 2014)

Because guys like DMX and Game don't realize that they're perpetuating the problem by giving him attention. People just need to let him fade into obscurity and irrelevance.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope DMX get his ass beat


----------



## LayZ (Feb 5, 2014)

DMX is a drug addict and needs serious help. I have no idea what's wrong with The Game.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 5, 2014)

Remember Keith Murray?


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOzKaVpRAnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElementX (Feb 11, 2014)

The match with DMX and Zimmerman isn't going to happen…if it was every going to happen to begin with. That scrub that tried to put it together backed out because of people getting on his case. There were articles that gave evidence that majority of his fights were staged anyway.


----------



## ElementX (Feb 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc7OgcUr-NE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Feb 12, 2014)

Surprised I've never heard this before

[YOUTUBE]5bqqnHdw34Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nJTuPFsF-aM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 21, 2014)

ain't been in this thread in eons


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 22, 2014)

If y'all didn't know, Oxymoron leaked, and that shit is fire.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2014)

Heard the stream, it's not for me.
Prescription/Oxymoron is good though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 22, 2014)

You listen to any Clipse yet, Mike?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 25, 2014)

ASAP Rocky is pretty dope.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 25, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You listen to any Clipse yet, Mike?



Nah, I haven't had the time. Still need to listen to them and Tribe


----------



## mripah (Feb 26, 2014)

*Attack on Titan Hip Hop Video*

Hey guys, I made an Attack on Titan anthem and cut the episode to fit, check it out!

Punch Punch March (Wonderful 101)


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 26, 2014)

fuck off weeb


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2014)

My homeboy doing his thing. 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxBL7Rl2qXw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2014)

So Ross has the best album of the year thus far


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 28, 2014)

God Movement said:


> So Ross has the best album of the year thus far



i think it and Teflon Don are his two best projects

this No Label 2 tho


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2014)

Honestly, I think Mastermind is even better than TD. TD may touch classic status, if it isn't already in the eyes of many. But Mastermind is such a complete project from head to toe. 1 "skippable" track at most, it's a 9/10 album, despite its length it's strong all the way through, wide variety when it comes to the type of songs included too.

Mastermind to Teflon Don is The Blueprint to Reasonable Doubt. Great album.

No Label 2 is great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 28, 2014)

God Movement said:


> So Ross has the best album of the year thus far



Yeaaaaah, nah. I really like the beginning, but I skip most of everything after War Ready. He should have cut it down.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2014)

Fair enough.

From what the majority of people are saying though, it's better than Oxymoron. What else competition is there thus far?

EDIT:

Huh? After War Ready is Blessing in Disguise, Sanctified, Thug Cry, Supreme and Blk & White. It's non-stop bangers. The strongest sequence of tracks Ross has ever put out.


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah the length is fine and the album is very cohesive and doesn't decrease quality-wise throughout the course of the album. the first half has Devil is a Lie, Nobody, Rich is Gangsta, etc. and the like God Movement said after War Ready is Sanctified and Thug Cry (and the Dope Bitch skit is awesome lol)



God Movement said:


> No Label 2 is great.



banger after banger, quavo does it again


----------



## Kai (Mar 1, 2014)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPKx7c5FL_g[/Youtube]


----------



## Honzou (Mar 2, 2014)

The Weeknd on 'In Vein' is too nice. 

I also really enjoy Nobody with French and Diddy is at his shit talking best.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2014)

tbh the weekn kinda rapes everyone he's featured with


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2014)

oxymoron = 100% basura
schoolboy is wack as fuck


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2014)

New Krit


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OE1qDX-szk8[/YOUTUBE]

>>>>>>>


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2014)

Sanctified is dat stick.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2014)

Also, people calling this album a classic or whatever need to calm down lol. It's nice, but it didn't really break any ground or do anything new, and it's Ross' usual schtick. The beats are really good but I expect that from MMG. Good album, not really great or anything.


----------



## Ae (Mar 10, 2014)

Cubey said:


> tbh the weekn kinda rapes everyone he's featured with



And they know it too, he take up most of the song with his feature.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 12, 2014)

how's Pinata? Haven't listened to it yet


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2014)

I came here thinking some of you would have listened to Pi?ata yet


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 15, 2014)

new Jay Electronica

Link removedLink removed


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU[/YOUTUBE]

dis video is GOAT


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2014)

no way in hell did lil jon think of something that awesome


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wKX5_c3PpY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testube (Mar 18, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zzr3c8jFPKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amQ69XRgOrI[/YOUTUBE]

That is all.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-6TGXgwVo9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAJ5HDTpuak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 24, 2014)

Alright rap thread peeps, would it be justified to put Guru from Gangstarr on your top 10 MC list? The guy was legit but my friend doesn't think so


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2014)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amQ69XRgOrI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That is all.



 is pay what you want for limited time.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 25, 2014)

I wouldn't put Guru on a Top ten list but he was great.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 25, 2014)

Chocochip said:


> I wouldn't put Guru on a Top ten list but he was great.



What qualities of a top 10er is he missing?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 28, 2014)

TheGreatOne said:


> What qualities of a top 10er is he missing?



Charisma.
.


----------



## Ae (Apr 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oPEiAGFMnNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Apr 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IsmXpIr1dbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2014)

Why has it been so long?  Why has it been so long?
Why has it been... Why has it been...
Who you been crying to?
Who you been flying to?
Who's bed are you sleeping in?
Someone's been hiding you
Where have you been?
You deserve rounds tonight, come thru girl you deserve rounds tonight
Come thru girl you deserve rounds tonight
Come thru girl you deserve rounds tonight
Rounds tonight oh, come thru girl you deserve rounds tonight
Come thru girl you deserve rounds tonight


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone check out The Boondocks Mixtape? Gotta lot of artists I fuck with (Two9, EarthGang, +++) and it goes hard as shit.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Apr 18, 2014)

What do people here think of TDE? A lot of my friends love them but apart from Kendrick I don't really think any of them are anything special, Ab Soul is good but I've heard 100 guys like him and some do it better. Schoolboy Q is average and I guess J Rock is alright. I not saying they're shit rappers, but apart from Kendrick I don't really find them impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 19, 2014)

"I woke up early on my born day, I'm 20, it's a blessing, the essence of adolescence leaves my body, now I'm fresh and -- my physical frame is celebrated cos I made it, one quarter through life some godly-like thing created.."



[YOUTUBE]yVecv1O4nrM[/YOUTUBE]

The greatest hip-hop record ever made. Salute!


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 19, 2014)

TheGreatOne said:


> What qualities of a top 10er is he missing?



Just too many people that have to go in before him, no disrespect to him, just it's a quality music genre.

2pac, Jay Z (not even a fan), Biggie, Nas, Em (again, good prime but overrated but still over Guru), OUTKAST, Wu Tang, etc.

You got people that did trap music so well, better than what Guru did in his lane, such as 50.

Then you got people like Kendrick Lamar that has already done enough to be placed ahead of Guru.

Can you easily place him above Slick Rick? Or even Snoop Dogg?
Rakim? Ice Cube? 

He also had his limits, but he worked very well with them.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 19, 2014)

Mider T said:


> [YOUTUBE]-6TGXgwVo9Q[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]3yRAebhDv5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ARPYOovheHY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]bpMpjrxNhB4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]n_R4KEw-wv4[/YOUTUBE]
good as fuck


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2014)

throwback thurs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KizCGodu6lc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH_0_pijbZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Apr 30, 2014)

Anybody reading Questlove's "How Hip-Hop Failed Black America" essays?




Also, I'm curious about people's thoughts on Pharoahe Monch's P.T.S.D. album.  I've been playing it repeatedly for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 1, 2014)

I read the first one last week, was a good read, thanks for the reminder. 

Haven't heard the Pharoahe album.


----------



## LayZ (May 1, 2014)

erictheking said:


> I read the first one last week, was a good read, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Haven't heard the Pharoahe album.


Yeah, I don't mind a critique of hip hop if its done by someone who's part of the culture.  ?uestlove has an appreciation for music as an whole and has been immersed in hip hop professionally for almost 30 years; so his thoughts on this subject are interesting to read. 

Here's a link to the album stream if you're interested.   Source


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 2, 2014)

LayZ said:


> Yeah, I don't mind a critique of hip hop if its done by someone who's part of the culture.  ?uestlove has an appreciation for music as an whole and has been immersed in hip hop professionally for almost 30 years; so his thoughts on this subject are interesting to read.
> 
> Here's a link to the album stream if you're interested.   Source



The second part is much more revealing of his thinking behind the 'failure' of hip-hop than the first part and the more interesting for it. He's obviously right about the effects of commercialisation on the art form (fueled in no small part by the Napster revolution). To be honest nothing annoys me more than when morons try to be clever and lazily dismiss any notions that a genre can actually produce better music in one era and worse in another (e.g. ), when there are many perfectly straightforward reasons why this may be the case.

For me, he hits the nail on the head here as far as materialism in hip-hop goes, and I never thought of it in the way he counterposed Run DMC with Jay-Z/insert current bling rapper. 

However...



> Technique is a limited part of any art form, really: how well Rapper X raps is important but not central. How devious or wonderful Producer X’s beats are can get you on your feet more quickly, but hip-hop isn’t an abstract sonic art form. It’s a narrative one. And what that means is that matter matters more than art. Or rather: what matters to art is its matter, what it’s about, the ideas it communicates to its audience. The other aspects serve it, but perfect performance and production of empty ideas can’t fake the fill. I hope this isn’t a controversial view. It shouldn’t be.



I've always struggled to make my mind up completely on this but I know I disagree with him here.  Technique is absolutely central to rap. It is a narrative art form - a bit like folk music as he says in Pt. 1 - but some of the best rap ever by some of the best rappers ever is 'abstract narrative', if that's an understandable way of putting it. Braggadocio rhymes - literally rhyming _about_ the superiority of your own technique - that's undeniably definitive of hip-hop. You can't say that's not central to the art form.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 2, 2014)

Btw... new Big KRIT. Top fucking class.

[YOUTUBE]RGfwPQAgGCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (May 5, 2014)

That tyga v lil durk beef though 
Durk got bodied in tyga's 15 second preview clip


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2014)

Man...thread isn't active anymore...


----------



## Sansa (May 6, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OGqDg7m3wE[/youtube]


----------



## Gain (May 6, 2014)

[youtube]SfPLcQhXpCc[/youtube]


----------



## Mikaveli (May 6, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Man...thread isn't active anymore...



None of the old guys are really around anymore


----------



## Ram (May 9, 2014)

This track resonated with me so hard.

[youtube]liZm1im2erU[/youtube]

Well put A$AP.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guMFKBXp544[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2014)




----------



## the real anti christ (May 13, 2014)




----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2014)

So uhh. Who peeped the new AotP album tho?


----------



## Ram (May 14, 2014)

No. Any good?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 15, 2014)

Raekwon and RZA have called a truce - back on board for 'A Better Tomorrow'


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 17, 2014)

Questlove has nailed it again.


----------



## Sloan (May 19, 2014)

Migos is killin' it.


----------



## Kai (May 20, 2014)

Pac Div so underrated.

[youtube]YFjrgbdeDvw[/Youtube]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 26, 2014)

Been bumpin a lot of Fab recently ... 

[youtube]RwOoCPqfhGs[/youtube]

[youtube]SVBul6oMNZE[/youtube]

[youtube]xWDi9vZmi9w[/youtube]

[youtube]3htX0BBKgDo[/youtube]

[youtube]TkBBS23xYRU[/youtube]

[youtube]Mv_0k8dxhQw[/youtube]


----------



## Space Jam (May 27, 2014)

i use to blast comedy central all the damn time.


lmfao. He should stop rappin or w/e he does now and start doin comedy or somethin
[YOUTUBE]SSjYIWuS8fM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (May 27, 2014)

Anyone listen to that new Roots yet?


----------



## LayZ (May 27, 2014)

Super Goob said:


> Anyone listen to that new Roots yet?


Yeah, I like it for what it is.  Its not a typical rap album because its mad short and there aren't a lot of verses on it.  But when you come across a verse you can't deny that it's dope.  The whole album is only like 33 minutes so its good if you're riding around running errands or something. 

This is my favorite track off the album:

[YOUTUBE]cQGgnzIYHYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garfield (Jun 3, 2014)

I know I'm probably shit late in this, but I recently downloaded The Rising Tied by Fort Minor and kinda loved it. It's got great beat and really thoughtful lyrics imo. Especially loved Right Now. It was some real shit.

Gonna check out music by Styles of Beyond as well now.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 3, 2014)

^adee, you man of great taste!!!

that's a favourite of mine, and the replay value is immense for me, even years after I first heard it

the production for the rising tied was incredible, definitely setting a backdrop to some quality storytelling and painting a picture; the beats go from chill to reflective, to atmospheric-plus the composition is top notch, the lyrics are well written + relatable, and the featured guests make natural appearances(like Lupe in Be Somebody, the many vocalists in Red To Black, Where'd You Go, The Hard Way, etc. and the rapper in There They Go)

Right now & Feel Like Home are probs my favourite tracks on the album, followed by Red To Black, and The Hard Way 

and yeah you should check out SoB, they're amongst the finest underground duos imo

[YOUTUBE]PQ1PU1XOQIk[/YOUTUBE]

the hype man in the back though


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone here like Joe Budden (or Slaughterhouse?) I'm a huge fan of his even though he's a sellout and a bit of an emotional fuckboy:

[YOUTUBE]oeowUl4qxso[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6fSiH7ybVQQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wXpkqQZfkHw[/YOUTUBE]

Basically anything through mood muzik 1 to 4.5.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2014)

This thread really died. Smh.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Jun 30, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> This thread really died. Smh.



Bit harsh, Budden isn't that bad.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow who buried this thread? I've been gone for months and my post is still a few pages back


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2014)

Wasn't talking about Budden, just that the thread isn't active.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 7, 2014)

Can we use this opportunity to change the stupid thread title?


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> Anyone listen to that new Roots yet?



Finally gotten around to its ok I suppose I prefer Undun definitely


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2014)

[youtube]HH9vR_iJOqU[/youtube]


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2014)

been listening to Majiid Jordan's two albums. good shit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 19, 2014)

I'M MORE THAN JUST AN OPTIONNNN


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 22, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLpZUI4BZwU[/youtube]


DAAAAAMN


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2014)

Been trying out PARTYNEXTDOOR and Chance the Rapper. Party gets a thumbs up, Chance is going to take more time to get used to. Listened to PARTYNEXTDOOR mixtape and West District for Party, Acid Rap for Chance.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2014)

I loved Acid Rap off the first listen. It just feels so soulful.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 29, 2014)

I want recommendations please. Over the last few years, my hip hop journey has been kinda on and off, sparse though. I've accumulated the following artists I like so far:

Anything with j dilla, nujabes, pete rock, miguel atwood ferguson
Black Milk
Talib Kweli
Cunnynlinguists
Fort Minor
Kendrick Lamar
Soul Village
Common
Mos Def
Hieroglyphics


I think I may be missing a couple...

Anyways, I was reminded to make this post because I randomly came across one of my utmost favorite hip hop tracks all time while organizing my music-

[YOUTUBE]hqWEgXI08s8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

I think Blackalicious and Jurassic 5 would be great places for you to pick up again.

Get Blazing Arrow and Power in Numbers, respectively.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2014)

G some Wu Tang in your life 

A Tribe Called Quest as well


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2014)

You can talk about whatever you want. This thread is for intelligent discussion. Not "intelligent music." That's just pretentious.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

We had a problem--a long long time ago--with people shitting up the thread with 'CAN'T SPELL CRAP WITHOUT RAP LOL' so we had to name it this and ban anyone who decided it was cool to shitpost.

The name just kinda stuck.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Garfield (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok I dunno why but I just started listening to MF DOOM, The Sound Defects, Madvillain and they be just pure dope  Damn, shit so smooth.

I've listened to nothing but hip hop in last 3 weeks...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2014)

I really hope you've listened to Both Sides of the Brain, Adee.


----------



## αce (Aug 4, 2014)

saw joey badass live
showed up an hour late but it was worth
insane hype


----------



## LayZ (Aug 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WkTlw1ZoNUU[/YOUTUBE]

Still "patiently" waiting for both of their albums to drop this year.


----------



## testube (Aug 8, 2014)

Substance Abuse feat. Sadat X "Three Sheets to the Wind"
no check this out


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 8, 2014)

adee said:


> Ok I dunno why but I just started listening to MF DOOM, The Sound Defects, Madvillain and they be just pure dope  Damn, shit so smooth.
> 
> I've listened to nothing but hip hop in last 3 weeks...



glad you started listening to DOOM adee

try listening to his album Food


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKPXDPKFtmM[/youtube]


----------



## ElementX (Aug 13, 2014)

αce said:


> saw joey badass live
> showed up an hour late but it was worth
> insane hype



I saw Joey live last year, pretty cool. I just wish I had gotten a chance to see Steez before he passed RIP 



Love this:


----------



## ElementX (Aug 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rmiV6a0FCj4[/YOUTUBE]


J.Cole just signed this dude. I like him. I like him a lot.


----------



## Ryder From Grove Street (Aug 16, 2014)

ElementX said:


> [YOUTUBE]rmiV6a0FCj4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> J.Cole just signed this dude. I like him. I like him a lot.



I member that. He aight.

Any Big Krit fans here?


----------



## ElementX (Aug 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]q0iQkfh3580[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QQ6RknWr5D4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ducktape (Aug 21, 2014)

[youtube]4HL7XS4iz2Q[/youtube]


----------



## ducktape (Aug 22, 2014)

[youtube]xridt-dQkrw[/youtube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvUeySfWPd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 27, 2014)

We got a freestyle thread?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 27, 2014)

nah, whatever it is just post it here. this thread is as dead as it is anyway


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 27, 2014)

Who tryin to spit that tho? We'll do it on a smooth level. No gangsta shit just pure lyrical and mature.


----------



## ducktape (Sep 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wVZy0NJSZC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Sep 1, 2014)

Someone needs to change that gay ass thread name. It connotates that we're trying to pander to people who don't respect hip hop and think most of it is dumb 2 Chainz crap.

But I digress, I need to give this new G Unit a listen I hear 50 back to his 2003 self. Also, am I the only one who's sick of all these druggies in hip hop? I was listening to Flatbush and all they were talking about was getting fucked up off different drugs it gets a bit jarring. It like every song is about mollies nowadays.

[YOUTUBE]xHZfoS1AKgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2014)

zombies are ill as fuck -_-

flatbush zombies, the underachievers, pro era, etc
they putting on for ny, theyre fucking killing it right now
smfh


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2014)

they dont have the 90s feel but the lyricism is there, whereas it isnt usually present in trap
have you heard betteroffdead?


----------



## ElementX (Sep 2, 2014)

Flatbush Zombies  

Speaking of new, alternative-type hip hop, anyone heard Lucki Eck$?

[YOUTUBE]5VqcljJD9ZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 2, 2014)

These new guys outta of NY are just influenced by what they've heard. Music evolves, and in this case for the better I think.

There are some gems in that old school boom bap rap, but as a whole I feel the sun-genre is pretty boring and uninspiring.

Plus I love my hats and bass and snares.


----------



## ducktape (Sep 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]y3Kpr95Nn_E[/YOUTUBE]

"The Go Gettas consist of 5 artists; Yarrow Slaps, K.E., Simon Says, and Ant Rich. All of them hailing from San Francisco, the Go Gettas bring a distinct sound that I can’t really compare to anything else in the industry right now. Having heard ‘Purple Room,’ and another track titled ‘Ya Special,’ I feel like the Go Gettas bring a style really reminiscent of The Pharcyde and Souls of Mischief.

While we’ve had a lot of these 90s revivalist type of music recently, the Go Gettas still very obviously remain a product of the Bay, a region that is just as much influenced by The Coup, Del, and the aforementioned Souls of Mischief, as they are by Mac Dre, Too Short, and E-40. Showing another more laid-back side not too often heard anymore from the Bay Area, the Go Gettas seem to be turning into the Bay’s counterpart to similar movements popping up around the country (ProEra, SaveMoney, iLLmont, for example.)"


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Sep 3, 2014)

ElementX said:


> Flatbush Zombies
> 
> Speaking of new, alternative-type hip hop, anyone heard Lucki Eck$?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5VqcljJD9ZY[/YOUTUBE]



Can't say I've ever heard of him but I like the song, this is the type of music I love to listen to when I'm high. Anymore like this?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]k4Oz8UmUXbg[/YOUTUBE]

MFW


----------



## ducktape (Sep 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ikL-18q7uQ4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]asGwcXazvl8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ep8gfgdU33I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ducktape (Sep 11, 2014)

[youtube]p6FQQ2JNE3A[/youtube]


----------



## ducktape (Sep 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kLd5mOs679M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fpPke0mq1x0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZuLQo5X8JfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ducktape (Sep 11, 2014)

[youtube]-iN8xGM-16A[/youtube]

[youtube]ZY_sCPPfj6Y[/youtube]

[youtube]fODyVLN51vA[/youtube]

[youtube]sRA0b2rEmVY[/youtube]


----------



## ducktape (Sep 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kT3OQwyvKmk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1-qFSkyAZls[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mF9kOkRCnyo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TvKcPXqR1r0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2hQTfEclYik[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mfhRMGlFUdo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eRf0QCyUDCw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]69SmzqWaqJI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HFxlFnvOjxQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1fFykZpheOY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CkROyQ4mCtQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Ljd7h8ovEow[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Hkx3Ve0SVfg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JR3MDGT1itc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VfgsgnsjnPs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bCdXbcMkKbM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jP6XHXX3eB4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]P3uKs52sWAQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dtP61hbXXCI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sF1xSMVDwZ4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9pdRZ4Ko95c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2014)

The newest Run the Jewels song, man. It's bloody fucking brilliant. It's both heavier and darker than their debut album, but just as good, And 15 thumbs up for Michael Winslow's (Police Academy) robot voice.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2014)

i been sleep on Fabolous. Bruh is fye. Listened to all three Soul Tapes. Excellent shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sheNmyMiSm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 23, 2014)

OG Maco goes so hard man lol


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Sep 23, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sheNmyMiSm8[/YOUTUBE]



Kendrick GOATING it up as usual


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm gonna start of my career on this forum with pushing my account's namesake and share with you the lyrical miracle:

watching reruns of this

And I strongly urge you to look up rap genius if you actually give it a listen, because these dudes litterally got bars for days.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3lDqMx4rmFU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ducktape (Sep 25, 2014)

[youtube]_AlM8MYtYQE[/youtube]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 27, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sheNmyMiSm8[/YOUTUBE]



new album?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 27, 2014)

ducktape said:


> [
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





ducktape said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







ducktape said:


> [YOUTUBE]kT3OQwyvKmk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1-qFSkyAZls[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





ducktape said:


> [youtube]_AlM8MYtYQE[/youtube]






Why are you promoting these wack rappers?  Take a left and WSHH is on the right.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Sep 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]x3RlkpI-2nk[/YOUTUBE]


This song will make you cry man, and speaking of Kendrick I found this leaked picture of him working on his new album:


----------



## ducktape (Sep 28, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Why are you promoting these wack rappers?  Take a left and WSHH is on the right.


nah

that's u


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2014)

Kendrick has an album dropping this year. 

I like his new song. Positive, uplifting joint. Reminds me of Outkast.

Speaking of Outkast, I went to ATLast and it was so good. Saw Raury, Childish Gambino, Cudi, and of course Outkast.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2014)

His Pain sounds like the type of song that Lecrae would make.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2014)

Not at all dude


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2014)

Besides the lyrics about burning weed the Jesus lyrics surprised me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2014)

Kendrick talks about religion quite a bit. Not in the same way Lecrae does though, obviously. Haven't they done a track together? I know they're cool.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> Kendrick talks about religion quite a bit. Not in the same way Lecrae does though, obviously. Haven't they done a track together? I know they're cool.



Not that I know of. To be honest, I didn't even know that they acknowledged each other let alone be cool enough to make a track.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2014)

I've seen Kendrick in a Lecrae video before. Just a quick cameo. I forget which one. 

Krit has a track with him I know


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> I've seen Kendrick in a Lecrae video before. Just a quick cameo. I forget which one.
> 
> Krit has a track with him I know



Yup. My favorite track on the album too

[YOUTUBE]p9BwiOGVj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 30, 2014)

k, pharrell

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPZDBF0kei0[/youtube]

produced by the same guy that made Kanye's Graduation album cover.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2014)

Pharrell has sugar-coated the pop scene with his RnB brand real talk


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh and J-Cole>Kendrick

Let the wars begin.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Oh and J-Cole>Kendrick
> 
> Let the wars begin.



I don't understand the appeal behind J-cole besides the fact that he makes positive music and isn't some brainless rapper. On other than that, he's a pretty good lyricist. I wouldn't put J-Cole above Drake let alone Kendrick.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 1, 2014)

J. Cole......he isn't bad I just expected more from him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> J. Cole......he isn't bad I just expected more from him.



[YOUTUBE]WDYd0ifaXU4[/YOUTUBE]

The only song that I've heard J-cole go hard


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WsPfSXJaelk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 1, 2014)

Recognize is like his only valid track


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 2, 2014)

He reminds me of The Weeknd a bit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 2, 2014)

At least he's being himself  I know a lot of fake rappers out there claiming to be gangsta and drug dealers but have never shot a gun or moved weight.


----------



## God (Oct 2, 2014)

If that was the lane he stayed in, that would have been fine. But this kid has actually picked up the gangsta bullshit too. I'm assuming you heard "0 to 100" and "Worst Behavior". Yikes.

Like you can't be bitchmade and 50 Cent at the same time brah.

Oh and yeah, I hate that shit too. Game for example. Why is he still on.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 2, 2014)

Cubey said:


> If that was the lane he stayed in, that would have been fine. But this kid has actually picked up the gangsta bullshit too. I'm assuming you heard "0 to 100" and "Worst Behavior". Yikes.
> 
> Like you can't be bitchmade and 50 Cent at the same time brah.
> 
> Oh and yeah, I hate that shit too. .



I felt 0-100 was more about his success in hip hop than being "hard". In the full version he even did his soft singing. Totally to viewed as a hard song.

 I interpret Worst Behavior to be about how people mistreated him before he was famous.



> Game for example. Why is he still on



This I agree with. I can't stand that dude. Him and Chris Brown two dudes I hate.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2014)

PND is nothing like the Weeknd. Only similarities is they share that Toronto sound. PND is basically a more singing ass Future over muffled drums.


----------



## God (Oct 2, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> I felt 0-100 was more about his success in hip hop than being "hard". In the full version he even did his soft singing. Totally to viewed as a hard song.
> 
> I interpret Worst Behavior to be about how people mistreated him before he was famous.
> 
> ...



How about in Headlines when he was all "You gon make me catch a body"


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 3, 2014)

i keep forgetting people like hip hop on here lol  

drake is a character, thats all i'm going to say


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> He reminds me of The Weeknd a bit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Cubey said:


> How about in Headlines when he was all "You gon make me catch a body"



He was feeling himself a bit


----------



## God (Oct 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZXBcwyMUrcU[/YOUTUBE]

And dat new Underachievers 

[YOUTUBE]xl9DnvWZr38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muah (Oct 4, 2014)

Respect the game son.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Juicy J exploded when he collab'd with Katy Perry


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lmgEoh_r_XM[/YOUTUBE]

Why am I just listening to this?
Have I been sleeping on Pusha T?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 5, 2014)

Juicy J exploded 2 years ago when he collab'd with Rihanna. But Three 6 was big before anyway


----------



## zoro (Oct 5, 2014)

Some old school French rap, if anyone's curious


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-tEte8HaXpc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PCjwxItb_p4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_AKNGgSmhoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Oct 5, 2014)

I can't stand Pusha T either, and yes I know Three 6 were big but Juicy J alone is whack af. Or maybe I just have a problem with people going solo in a rap group?

Speaking of rap groups we need a TDE album.


----------



## ducktape (Oct 5, 2014)

[youtube]NjVvTod8SB0[/youtube]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 6, 2014)

Juicy J is far from garbage. He stays in his lane and does it well. 

I don't like all the pop shit he's doing though. Kinda stepping out his lane.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 6, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> Juicy J is far from garbage. He stays in his lane and does it well.
> 
> I don't like all the pop shit he's doing though. Kinda stepping out his lane.



And what lane is that? Rachet rap?


----------



## Bilaal (Oct 7, 2014)

trap music


----------



## God (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone here fuck with Harry Fraud?


----------



## Bilaal (Oct 7, 2014)

I've only heard him on Cigarette Boats and Gleesh, but he's an awesome producer from what I've heard.

Good to see you again too btw Cubey


----------



## God (Oct 7, 2014)

Bilaal you mofo where have you been.

Also, he was featured heavily on French's Coke Boys 2. His production is sick.

[YOUTUBE]IuTtNGIPvpI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0eU9Mo-nLLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 8, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> And what lane is that? Rachet rap?



Why is that funny? Where are you from?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> And what lane is that? Rachet rap?



[YOUTUBE]6UpJGOUAgHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xcoyote (Oct 9, 2014)

Madvillainy 2 almost done,the GOAT duo about to bless us again.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 12, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> Why is that funny? Where are you from?



I'm from Memphis actually so I have the right rag on Juicy J (and 3 6 Mafia). I admit I like 666 Mafia growing up but I grew out of it quick. The only thing I liked by 666 Mafia was their music on Hustle & Flow.

Speaking of Hustle and Flow...

[YOUTUBE]q-StMfE8NrA[/YOUTUBE]

Classic.


----------



## Kadu (Oct 14, 2014)

Do you all think Kendrick is overrated or no?


----------



## Muah (Oct 14, 2014)

Only hipsters think Kendrick is overratted because if he was still unknown people would say he's better thn most people out.

Though I'm a hipster so yea.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRHxDMl_5lY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xcoyote (Oct 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UvVuEEPM3j0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

that shit gold mang


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 17, 2014)

only posting cuz zdlr

nice sounds tho, made me check out their other stuff


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]H-qmZ_J7WGc[/YOUTUBE]

!!!


----------



## trance (Oct 20, 2014)

What is everyone's view on Pusha T?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 20, 2014)

AMERICA

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLGHvC-vrnE[/youtube]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 20, 2014)

I-i don't like this.

[YOUTUBE]sheNmyMiSm8[/YOUTUBE]




Trance said:


> What is everyone's view on Pusha T?



Underrated and unappreciated lyricist


----------



## Bilaal (Oct 21, 2014)

Trance said:


> What is everyone's view on Pusha T?



My fav rapper. He should be way more respected in the hip ho community than he is. He reaches Hov level of rhyming at times


----------



## Xcoyote (Oct 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BfyU9Xaq2ig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Oct 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]C_amNXW0I0w[/YOUTUBE]

This news made my day.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2014)

Run the Jewels 2 got dropped for free today

Source

get up on it


----------



## scerpers (Oct 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Run the Jewels 2 got dropped for free today
> 
> Source
> 
> get up on it



oh you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
i came here just to post it
by far my favorite album of the year so far


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CL3eF14C14[/youtube]


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2014)

Still listening to Hurricane Chris & UNK in 2014


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 25, 2014)

Been giving Run the Jewels 2 8-9 sins since yesterday. Hip hop album of the year for sure, and one of the abums of the year as well. No idea what Gangsta Boo is doing on the album, though. She's shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2014)

Better than the debut?

Worse?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 25, 2014)

I'd say it's a bit bellow the debut, but that's mostly due to Gangsta Boo being shit. It's a much harder listen, though. Not as catchy as the debut.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Oct 25, 2014)

Top 5? Styles P, Jadakiss and...



He spits hot fire.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Oct 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]da9OEw-K5Fc[/YOUTUBE]

Loaded Lux is a king of this shit tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 4, 2014)

Gave T.I.'s Paperwork a listen. It's alright. I think I like Trouble Man better.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Nov 10, 2014)

If T.I qualifies as intelligent hip-hop, I'm going to assume that Aqualeo does as well:

[YOUTUBE]i_bb_-ixZJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 3, 2014)

New Cole leaked today. Its good


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2014)

Not listening yet
[YOUTUBE]NtjrFw4i2Qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 7, 2014)

pretty interesting listen. might give it a second playback

[youtube]TWAqAmidnjo[/youtube]


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 10, 2014)

Shady record new singles are ok. I guess.


----------



## Jing (Dec 12, 2014)

Im late on this but damn Im loving RTJ2.

[YOUTUBE]ZeR41A4w69Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 13, 2014)

I was late on the bandwagon too. Mike and El hit hard.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 15, 2014)

didn't love RTJ 1 as much. RTJ2 was brilliant though.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2014)

Listening to 36 Seasons for the first time...Starks' best album yet?  Audio silk, listening gold.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 17, 2014)

New Kendrick for y'all


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 17, 2014)

Why is there now thread for The PinkPrint yet. it came out 2 days ago! So Good


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> New Kendrick for y'all


saw it on TV like 30 minutes ago. Pretty interesting track.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hDz_5nmcAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 24, 2014)

RTJ and J.Cole won 2014.

Not to mention Travi$ Scott.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 24, 2014)

FOUR IN THE MORNIN AND I'M ZONIN 
THEY SAY I'M POSSED


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2014)

DAS RIGHT
DAS RIGHT 
DAS RIGHT
U SCARED
U SCARED
U SCARED 
U SCARED


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 27, 2014)

2014 FHD goes ham, but I have to say J Cole's fans are the most annoying people in the world. They act like grown up versions of Bieber/1D fans.

Oxymoron was still album of the year.


----------



## mali (Dec 28, 2014)

anyone feelin azealia banks new record?


----------



## Ae (Jan 21, 2015)

Stand out track from Joey's new album
[YOUTUBE]D7ZsWOuUrkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 21, 2015)

Lupe is back man..

best album since the cool easily


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 24, 2015)

Lil Wayne is back man

Best mixtape since No Ceilings easily


----------



## RazeVi3 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is Tetsuo season, until Kendrick's new album drops.

I have to mention Lupe because his "entire lyrical career was practice for Mural," and since this is a forum for Naruto... 

"Ninja mission into the Congo
Polarize envy of the older guys
Black obi, shinobi hittin' Keno in the face with all my throwin' knives
Sub-zero guiding, hiding, riding in the pack as well
Sound village, Leaf village, wolf spirit, magic spells
Dodging rain and catching hail"


----------



## itachi0982 (Feb 3, 2015)

I used to post in this thread a lot a few years ago, I know some people in here got the ill taste in rap music. Im serious about making music my career and its my passion, if you guys could check out some of the music on my soundcloud it would mean alot to me. Let me know if yall vibin to my shit!!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 13, 2015)

Drake dropped a mixtape last night. currently whip testing it.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Feb 13, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Drake dropped a mixtape last night. currently whip testing it.



I listened to a few tracks, seems light. He can do better but I think these are throwaway tracks for his real album just so he could get off Birdmans label


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah word is he dropped this to complete his Cash Money contract and that Views From The Six is still the album and will be released later this year


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 14, 2015)

drake trynna break the internet


----------



## Kuya (Feb 14, 2015)

Jungle and Now&Forever are my jams


----------



## mali (Feb 14, 2015)

annoyed that the new drake release is a spite/throwaway release but hey some of its pretty great.


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2015)

Drake has been so shit lately.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2015)

I need someone to break Drake's heart so he can make great music again


----------



## Sauce (Mar 4, 2015)

I liked his new mixtape. He killed it on the track "You & The 6"


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2015)

He has few good tracks, no lie. I dig The 6, but he didn't impress me lyrically on this mixtape. And Drake is usually great lyrically.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2015)

Drake has very rarely been "great" lyrically. C'mon man. He was lazy on this mixtape but let's not overestimate Drake spitting


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2015)

Tbh, Drake has not impressed me lyrically since Take Care


ETA: wait, i lied. Worst Behavior was solid.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2015)

"it's my biiiiirthday, I can cry if I waaaaant too"


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> "it's my biiiiirthday, I can cry if I waaaaant too"



* I get high if i want to


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2015)

i find my version more accurate


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2015)

Super Mike doesn't even know Drake radio songs.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2015)

^ Those are not great lyrics. Average at best. Drake can't spit. His appeal comes from his soft shit, and when he's trying to act hard, he's a clown. Case in point, 0 to 100.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2015)

Wouldn't say "Drake can't spit", the dude flows great on every beat he's on and he's no stranger to clever wordplay; he just can't do the gymnastics some acclaimed lyricist are known for. But can he give out quality work on different tempos-- sure.

 I do agree the quality of his work seems to diminishing little by little, however.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 5, 2015)

Uhm no. Drake can spit, but he ain't no rap God.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 5, 2015)

^Neither is Em. 

8 mile false hype


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2015)

i don't like eminem. i don't think he sucks, he's just not my type.


----------



## GearsUp (Mar 6, 2015)

nothin wrong with em, just got that weirdish rambling type style

he was better at it in the 90s-early00s now he's just old but there's way worse out still


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yo i never listen to talib kweli

Everybody talks about him but i nevaaa listen to his songs


----------



## Sauce (Mar 6, 2015)

GearsUp said:


> nothin wrong with em, just got that weirdish rambling type style
> 
> he was better at it in the 90s-early00s now he's just old but there's way worse out still



The rambling type style your talking about really works in Rap God.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2015)

LayZ said:


> Talib Kweli is my favorite rapper.  I would never say he's the best but he was the rapper that ushered me into really appreciating the genre.  The BlackStar album is still my favorite album to date because of that reason.



Yeah, people keep telling me that he's great. I have to listen to some of his music. One of my friends even told me i be missing out on life.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 6, 2015)

On the Talib Kweli topic, the only thing I know of him is what Jay-Z said of him in Moment of Clarity.

_If skills sold, truth be told, I'll probably be lyrically Talib Kweli._

No doubt in reference to his craft.


----------



## mali (Mar 7, 2015)

tbh the production on drakes tracks is whats keeping everyone from peepin how mediocre he is as a spitter.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2015)

Speaking of Talib Kweli, The beautiful mixtape might just be the best mixtape of all time. Definitely top 5 that shit was ridiculously good


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2015)

Mali said:


> tbh the production on drakes tracks is whats keeping everyone from peepin how mediocre he is as a spitter.



He's not mediocre.  He may not be the best but he's got a versatile flow, punchlines, substance, and is generally interesting to listen to.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2015)

Vault said:


> Speaking of Talib Kweli, The beautiful mixtape might just be the best mixtape of all time. Definitely top 5 that shit was ridiculously good


Speaking of Talib Kweli

[YOUTUBE]F6ebTb2abKA[/YOUTUBE]

Thoughts?


----------



## LayZ (Mar 9, 2015)

We posting_ Prisoner of Conscious_ videos now? 

[YOUTUBE]TaeYhVWJ5A8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]u71bCU1KZ-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2015)

Not available in the UK smh

[Youtube]UVtpXvzzXiA[/Youtube]


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2015)

All your videos aren't available here


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

It was a link to the video for "Upper Echelon". You know.. the song that goes "This that upper echelon shit" in a nasally voice


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

^ Good spitting but production could have been better


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah it was terrible. Harry Fraud really dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2015)

Has everyone here listened to Drake 6 p.m. in New York?

_I speak on this generation, but can't change it alone
I heard a little little homie talking reckless in Vibe
That's quite a platform you chose, you should've kept it inside
Oh, you tried
It's so childish calling my name on the world stage
You need to act your age and not your girl's age
_
He needs to chill with the Tyga disses.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 10, 2015)

He went IN. Fuck Tyga!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

Cubey, what did you think of D'Angelo's comeback btw?

I thought it was pretty good tbh, like he never left


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2015)

I actually saw D'angelo live last month  Shit was amazing 

Black Messiah is my joint best album of 2014. Amazing comeback


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah it's like his old great Voodoo 

Shit man I'm jealous as hell you met the legend himself

Get a picture/autograph?

If he's in the UK in future I'll deffo look him up


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2015)

Took pictures and videos. Janelle Monae was also there she was in front of me  Goat shit


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

D'Angelo dropped an album?


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

Did not know about this. Internet failed me tbh 

Did you hear Jeezy's last shit?


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2015)

The one which came out last year? Man I wasn't really feeling that shit but then so did I with Mastermind. That Me ok joint is hot though


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 10, 2015)

i'm back bitches



Cubey said:


> D'Angelo dropped an album?



wow cube. you been hibernating or something?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 10, 2015)

Vault said:


> Black Messiah is my joint best album of 2014. Amazing comeback



"Really Love" builds up like a rose opening up..so beautiful 

"Betray My Heart" is my joint

d'angelo the gawd


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

Vault said:


> The one which came out last year? Man I wasn't really feeling that shit but then so did I with Mastermind. *That Me ok joint is hot though *


THAAAAAATSS RIIIIIGGGHHHHTTTT

But honestly, even tho he wasnt getting turnt on this album like he usually does, I actually fucked with it. I honestly havent heard Jeezy sound like that before, the whole album felt magnificent/luxurious.

[YOUTUBE]i08sjZtpkf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i'm back bitches
> 
> 
> 
> wow cube. you been hibernating or something?



*#SQUAD

*Need Mike to complete the thread.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> "Really Love" builds up like a rose opening up..so beautiful
> 
> "Betray My Heart" is my joint
> 
> d'angelo the gawd



That spanish guitar at the beginning DAWG. When he played it live  




Cubey said:


> THAAAAAATSS RIIIIIGGGHHHHTTTT
> 
> But honestly, even tho he wasnt getting turnt on this album like he usually does, I actually fucked with it. I honestly havent heard Jeezy sound like that before, the whole album felt magnificent/luxurious.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]i08sjZtpkf0[/YOUTUBE]



I mean jeezy has been a favourite I still remember all his work from the start and the USDA album and that trap or die series. His latest stuff just isn't the same he's a trap god doe 



Cubey said:


> *#SQUAD
> 
> *Need Mike to complete the thread.



#squadgoals


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh yeah I actually watched this a couple months ago to see how shit it is. But yo

[youtube]fxPBu_vX9Q0[/youtube]



The cringe in this ffucking video is GOAT.

0:25 and 4:32 for maximum cringe.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2015)

I didn't know this image was from that  

Oh man I died


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2015)

That say my name bullshit  Man pound for pound the worst video I have seen in awhile, how that poor girl kept a straight face during all that only God knows. Datacting


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

Cubey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong thread man


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2015)

You could see her getting pissed when he kept saying it


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

Also Jeezy is generic af

And D'Angelo is zzz


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2015)

Cube you listen to Kelela? She's flames and also sexy as fuck


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2015)

Never heard of her but since you did put me onto Skyzoo, I trust your tastes. Does she have any particular style?

Yoo she is quite beautiful


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2015)

This is a lazy comparison but she's more in the vein of FKA Twigs comparing one to the other isn't really fair but there are similarities


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2015)

Checking her out now m8.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2015)

Vault said:


> Cube you listen to Kelela? She's flames and also *sexy as fuck*
> 
> *sexy as fuck*
> 
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 11, 2015)

I listen to Jeezy's "me OK" every morning when I'm getting ready almost religiously to get me pumped up for the day


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2015)

> Masterrace
> 
> Masterrace
> 
> Masterrace


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 11, 2015)

fuck


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2015)

Master race

utter disgrace


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2015)

I like that album We the best actually 

The originators


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 12, 2015)

We takin ovaaaaaa. One city at a time.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 12, 2015)

Recently got into J Cole

2014 Forest Hills Drive is so good


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2015)

y'all hear that kendrick king kunta joint? bruh going for a funk sound


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2015)

Haven't heard the track but I fuck with funk anyway also that i track was heavily soul inspired. I see he is going back to the roots


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 14, 2015)

This new kendrick slays.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 14, 2015)

Vault said:


> I like that album We the best actually
> 
> The originators



That "S on my Chest" song was my ringtone back when I had a W810i, those were the days.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> y'all hear that kendrick king kunta joint? bruh going for a funk sound



I'm a huge TDE fan boy but I'm just not feeling it tbh. "i" was alright but I think he's tryna be like Andre 3000 too much. I really just want to hear songs like ADHD and Swimming Pools. With shit like Backseat Freestyle and Mad City. If everything is this sound the album will get boring after 3 or 4 tracks.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2015)

BPP proving he a pleb. That's why he didn't like Yeezus when shit was piff and musically accomplished. Seriously hip hop heads are so similar to metal heads it's almost scary don't like any genre mashing even if the music has stylistic roots. Hip hop wouldn't exist without funk but ninjas get made when you hear a soul influenced or funk influenced hip hop.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 14, 2015)

Kendrick trynna be like Andre 3000? I don't see it.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 14, 2015)

Vault said:


> BPP proving he a pleb. That's why he didn't like Yeezus when shit was piff and musically accomplished. Seriously hip hop heads are so similar to metal heads it's almost scary don't like any genre mashing even if the music has stylistic roots. Hip hop wouldn't exist without funk but ninjas get made when you hear a soul influenced or funk influenced hip hop.



This guy loves putting words in my mouth. I don't mind genre mashing, it's just Kendrick was at his best with GKMC cos there was variety in his songs. This album is sounding like it's all gonna be similar themed songs which gets boring after track 4 no matter how hard the beats are. 

And anyone who says Yeezus wasn't Kanye's whackest album has to be a middle class white boy that wears ripped skinny jeans. 



AreYouOkDannii said:


> Kendrick trynna be like Andre 3000? I don't see it.



The flow and voices are very different. But the beats and subject matter seem Outkastish so far.

Today I found out that The Weeknd was the one who made some of the best songs on the Take Care album. Every half decent RnB song on that album was made by/for the Weeknd. Abel the gawd


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2015)

Nah man my boy kendrick is a true boy of the game 

Yeezus is hot you're just mad you can't trace and hold that shit is almost transcendent. Kanye might be a prick in real life, but you can't deny that he is a guy who knows his fucking music and is trying to ensure that hip hop isn't just seen as a singular entity but a genre which like all has stylistic origins from many other genres before it, stay mad


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2015)

I like the song.

Erykah must have fucked his brains out that he had to get his neo soul funk weirdness out lmao


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2015)

*#SQUAD

*Mike been busy trying to be a freedom fighter in the Cafe. Fam, that whole section is trash.

Also, "i" was boring.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2015)

its absolute trash which is why i stay away now


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, ignorance is prevalent and ignorant whiteboys posting their awful opinions on racial issues just gives me a headache.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 15, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> The flow and voices are very different. But the beats and subject matter seem Outkastish so far.
> 
> Today I found out that The Weeknd was the one who made some of the best songs on the Take Care album. Every half decent RnB song on that album was made by/for the Weeknd. Abel the gawd



Well, maybe for the funky sound. It's true that the funky stuff is an Outkast thing. But the quality and the flow is very different. 

Lmao, i hate the Weeknd, but wow. He's truly a genius for that. Take Care was a great album. 
The Weeknd never appealed to me. idk, i think his songs are trash and his voice is meh. I only dig him on 'love me harder' with ariana grande


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 15, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Well, maybe for the funky sound. It's true that the funky stuff is an Outkast thing. But the quality and the flow is very different.
> 
> Lmao, i hate the Weeknd, but wow. He's truly a genius for that. Take Care was a great album.
> The Weeknd never appealed to me. idk, i think his songs are trash and his voice is meh. I only dig him on 'love me harder' with ariana grande



I can understand thinking his songs are trash cos they all pretty much sound the same, but his voice 'meh'? Come on bruh


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 15, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> I can understand thinking his songs are trash cos they all pretty much sound the same, but his voice 'meh'? Come on bruh



Idk. I don't think his voice is allDAT.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

New Kendrick it out


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Not posting links 

Now I actually have to _go to youtube _and _type things in the search bar._


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh wait you mean the actual album.

This is most pleasing


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

New Kendrick dropped 

About to spin


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

Explicit version is on spotify, I can't find an explicit link tho. If y'all find one let me know

This is pretty dope so far. This dick ain't for freeeeee


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

We're gonna have a group discussion bout this tomorrow


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Mainly how it compares to GKMC.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 16, 2015)

I haven't listened yet but all the smart-dumb motherfuckers are coming out now with their pretentiousness, someone people literally think they are smarter than you cos they listen to Kendrick and J cole.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, those guys suck and are close minded as hell


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

This is some Black Messiah of Hip Hop.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

These Walls  Holy shit.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Some blues, funk, jazz influences. That boy Kendrick stepped up


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

Kendrick has always had that jazzy sound, this is gold though. Like really good. My fav albums in some order would be

Section.80
GKMC
OD

Don't know where this one will fall. Dude has such a strong catalog


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Can't even really call this a rap album tbh. It's not merely influenced by blues/jazz/soul/funk, it actually falls into those categories.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

I mean, there can be genrecrossing. This is definitely still hip-hop. Hip-hop in its beginnings was pretty funky


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Institutionalised


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

Hood Politics my goodness


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Really diggin Momma. "I know the perks of bullshit aint for me."

So soulful though. Might actually shed a single tear tbh.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

These Walls 

FUCK


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Cubey said:


> These Walls  Holy shit.





Vault said:


> These Walls
> 
> FUCK



Vault gets it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Really diggin Momma. "I know the perks of bullshit aint for me."
> 
> So soulful though. Might actually shed a single tear tbh.



Yoooooooo this album is amazing man  That soul and funk


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yoooooooo this album is amazing man  That soul and funk



He took a huge risk in 180'ing from GKMC. Prepare yourselves for the backlash,


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

HOW MUCH A DOLLAR COST OMFGGGGG
YO

SON

WHAT


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

We gon be alright!


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> We gon be alright!



That song is great!


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

i


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Hood Politics 

That beat is tough


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh and should probably mention before anyone brings it up: This shits all over that Drake release. It's not even a competition.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

How much a dollar cost? 

I'm done homies 

Fuck


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Complexion is slept on man

Complexion don't mean a thing. Stop bleaching your skin fellow sisters


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

I just finished.

Shit.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

On the last track and it is a behemoth. I hope it never ends and I can just lay here listening to it forever.

Someone hold me.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

That Rapsody verse on Complexion


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Man he's talking to Pac on this shit. Wow. Just wow. Brilliant.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

This right here is my shit. Like this is all I'm bumping for a while


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah im putting this on my phone as soon as

There isn't a single track i don't like 

Also how this album flow is simply amazing, the coherence of this album is something else


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

*standing ovation*
*manly tears*

Wow. I'm letting this sink in for a minute, then try to go for a round two.

What were everyone's favorite tracks? Off the first spin I really really enjoyed

These Walls
Momma
How Much A Dollar Cost
Complexion
Blacker The Berry
You Aint Gotta Lie
Mortal Man

Wesley's Theory
King Kunta
Institutionalized
u
Alright
Hood Politics

Didn't leave any lasting impression. Going back now.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Man i cant say i have favourite tracks yet, but everything is fire. I will be spinning this again though im just blown away i didnt think this album would be this good not to mention how different it is to GKMC 

Best album i have listened to this year without a doubt
.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

> Best album i have listened to this year without a doubt



How dare you? OVO man we really with the shits boy


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

I dont fuck with Drake like that, i haven't listened to his new album


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2015)

Me neither, I heard like 3 tracks and noped the fuck out that bitch  He is terrible.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah this is actually just as strong as GKMC can't believe it either. But sonically I definitely like this more still need to dissect the lyrical content though 

No music here for the White kids to make vines with


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2015)

d/led it yesterday but ain't heard the shit. only had time for alright and hood politics. gon prolly spin it when i get some quiet time


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

The album is fire man.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2015)

mortal man


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2015)

''I'm gonna get my Uncle Sam to fuck you up, you got no game''.



Listening to this fire right now


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

2nd playthrough shit still tough as nails


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2015)

you ain't gotta lie


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Do you hear me, do you feel me, we gon' be alright!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2015)

Rapsody sounded like a mix between Missy and Natalie Stewart 

The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah this is actually just as strong as GKMC can't believe it either. But sonically I definitely like this more still need to dissect the lyrical content though.



I prefer the production on GKMC. He was doing his voices that I'm not too crazy about on here more too. I still enjoyed the album Mortal Man is definitely my favorite track. Hood Politics & How Much a Dollar Cost is great as well. Also, surprised King Kunta wasn't produced by Pharrell. That shit was so funky.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 16, 2015)

Only listened to it once.

Very good album I like the songs Complexion (especially the verse at the end), i the live version is bad though. I was listening to it on the train so I gotta listen to it again chilling. But I'll give it a 7/10. nothing I can party or singalong to and too many weird voices. Better than Drakes album but Forest Hill Drive was better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

On first listen I liked this a lot more than Forest Hill Drive and I liked that album.

I'm really digging the funk, reminds me of my childhood. Dad used to play all this type of shit. Still great on the 2nd playthrough


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 16, 2015)

Y'all... The new Kendrick album slays! 

It's like the hip hop version of MJ's Off The Wall.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> nothing I can party or singalong to and too many weird voices





Vault said:


> No music here for the White kids to make vines with


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

It's London, Vault. They got rappers calling themselves Lethal Bizzle.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 16, 2015)

WOAT title album doe.


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

Album cover is ghetto asf too


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok so after second listen I still maintain that it's a solid album, nothing to go super crazy about like some people are. This is the type of music that makes average people think they're clever. GKMC was way better but I still think the album is very good just no mind blowing.

Kendrick playing at Wireless in June, I wanna go see him but really I'm paying for GKMC songs not this Def Poetry jam shit.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 16, 2015)

Album cover is great, and the origin of the title is deep, but nah TPAB is turribleee.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 16, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Album cover is ghetto asf too



Tru 

But i love it


----------



## Muah (Mar 16, 2015)

Litening to blacker the baerry by kendrick then switched over to damage control...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2015)

This is much more interesting

I like how FlyLo has essentially created a cabal of all the young and promising LA musicians and have them all make music


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2015)

i dont mess with the weird voices and thin sounding instrumentals but god damn, lyricism game 2 strong. 

i guess we have erykah badu to thank.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 16, 2015)

Erykah badu ghost write his songs?


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2015)

no lol its a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 16, 2015)

Haaaan okay.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Mar 16, 2015)

The Killer Mike shoutout was dope


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

That killer Mike shoutout


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah this is actually just as strong as GKMC can't believe it either. But sonically I definitely like this more still need to dissect the lyrical content though
> 
> No music here for the White kids to make vines with


Vault speakin' the truf


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2015)

I love what he did with "i". The single version was dope, but this version


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 16, 2015)

Kendrick's album is fire so far! He me light lose a lot of casual fans though.

I think Kanye might scrap his album after hearing this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> This is much more interesting
> 
> I like how FlyLo has essentially created a cabal of all the young and promising LA musicians and have them all make music



Flying Lotus is pretty cool, didn't know bout this tho



Mali said:


> i dont mess with the weird voices and thin sounding instrumentals but god damn, lyricism game 2 strong.
> 
> i guess we have erykah badu to thank.



Thin sounding instrumentals? Also Badu probably smashed with her magic ankh vagina


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Live instrumentals are thin sounding instruments now? 

Stahp it


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2015)

idk it just might be the jazz influence im not liking.

that or mike will made is really fucking up my ear for beats.


----------



## Muah (Mar 16, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Kendrick's album is fire so far! He me light lose a lot of casual fans though.
> 
> *I think Kanye might scrap his album after hearing this. *



                              .


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2015)

Mali said:


> idk it just might be the jazz influence im not liking.
> 
> that or mike will made is really fucking up my ear for beats.



What! That's the best part, and I'm not even in love with the album.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)

As Vault predicted, some are raving about the album, others are calling it straight trash. Haven't sunk my teeth into it yet but no matter how I feel about it; I for one think choosing not to make a GKMC 2 was a good call.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2015)

> others are calling it straight trash.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2015)

Who is saying that Gesy? 

Bring me evidence my man

Or are you becoming suspect again


----------



## Morglay (Mar 16, 2015)

I liked it, The Blacker The Berry went deep. People complained about the Jazz sound but to me it sounded quite diverse. King Kunta and TBTB were the standouts imo. I need to listen to the slow version as I have only heard the individual songs and a sped up version of the album on YT so I can't really pass accurate judgement on it yet.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2015)

Hit up Spotify.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Who is saying that Gesy?
> 
> Bring me evidence my man
> 
> Or are you becoming suspect again



Ehhh I don't feel like copying twitter comments and uploading them tbh...

Guess you can call me suspect.


Aye man,that's the public's opinion, not mine. I think K.Dot and J.cole are leading the current generation of rappers on the right direction.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD1FHolxcVI[/YOUTUBE]
Dunno if this has been posted, but TJW spit that hot sauce


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2015)

Kanye's not scrapping his album because of some album of the year.

TPAB is nothing compared to MBDTF, Yeezus, and 808s.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2015)

ayy          lmao


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2015)

Choa said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD1FHolxcVI[/YOUTUBE]
> Dunno if this has been posted, but TJW spit that hot sauce



Chris was killing it son.

I don't remember him spitting anything during the show.


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Aye man,that's the public's opinion, not mine. I think K.Dot and J.cole are leading the current generation of rappers on the right direction.



Yuck, that was pretentious asf.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Or, you know-- a matter of opinion/observation.


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

Nope, pretentious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok, who would you say has more influence than them while also taking their music in more creative and thought provoking directions?


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2015)

Umm... Saying anyone is "leading the current generation of rappers on the right direction" is pretentious. Doesn't matter who you name.

Also, Cole is a disappointment.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2015)

I have mixed feelings on TPAB. I'm more of a casual Kendrick fan though honestly. 

Favorite song was definitely King Kunta though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Rap tend to be seen as a competitive genre, and if seen that way, I think those two are ahead of their competition going by their influence and content.

But lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2015)

Gesy, don't take it  easy on Masterrace

Get him mr suspect


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

>Massacoon
>calling someone else "pretentious"

ayy


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Kanye's not scrapping his album because of some album of the year.
> 
> TPAB is nothing compared to MBDTF, Yeezus, and 808s.



This is way better than Yeezus or 808s. MBDTF is a fuckin classic though.

808s is very good in its own right though. Yeezus was a mess mostly, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeesus was trash


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Yeesus was trash



Post of the year.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2015)

Its definitely at the bottom of his cataloge imo


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

album of the year

on a whole notha level 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux9SlBGwYRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

MBDTF > Yeezus > WTT > 808s >  CD > Grad > LR


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

to be fair Kanye lost his mind when he did Yeezus  

and yeah it's trash


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> MBDTF > Yeezus > WTT > 808s >  CD > Grad > LR



oh my god noooooo

College Dropout
MBDTF
Late Registration 

Graduation 
808s


Yeezus 

Yeezus is definitely his worst


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> MBDTF > Yeezus > WTT > 808s >  CD > Grad > LR


MBDTF > CD > LR > Grad > WTT > Yeezus or 808s idgaf


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeezus is the most interesting and probably 3rd best Kanye album

stay maaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually, I'mma go with Mike on CD > MBDTF


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh that was just a tier thing.

I like MBDTF the most then Late Registration or College Dropout. Depends on my mood really

Yeezus wasn't that interesting, it was Kanye doing something different again definitely. Wasn't trash, but far far from his best.

I thinik Yeezus might be the only Kanye album I consistently skip tracks on


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 17, 2015)

MBDTF is by far my favorite Kanye album, CD comes in close second. 

Late Registration was good, but i wouldn't put in my favs. Some tracks were forgettable.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, I can go either way depending on my mood.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> oh my god noooooo
> 
> College Dropout
> MBDTF
> ...



this is pretty much my tier list as well


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

College Dropout > MBDTF ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2015)

Earl has an album coming out next week. "I Don't Like Shit, I Don't Go Outisde: An Album By Earl Sweatshirt"

[youtube]tZ5Mu2gs-M8[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

Chocochip said:


> WOAT title album doe.



title makes sense if you listen to the last  minute of the album

u basic bitch


----------



## KevKev (Mar 17, 2015)

Vault said:


> I dont fuck with Drake like that, i haven't listened to his new album





Cubey said:


> Me neither, I heard like 3 tracks and noped the fuck out that bitch  He is terrible.



The only song in that album I liked was Know Yourself, other than 6PM in New York, the rest is passable.

I haven't sat down and listen to an entire album before and I want it to be Kendrick's new album. Waiting for the perfect day to do it


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> MBDTF > Yeezus > WTT > 808s >  CD > Grad > LR



Kill yourself.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

titty cray 

we treat him like disabled folk round chere


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2015)

MBDTF is the best yeezy album doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Titty's post suggest he's only in it for the production.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 17, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Album cover is ghetto asf too



the use of the word ghetto makes me uncomfortable, ionno man maybe i'm being hypersensitive about undertones.

also, i keep changing stance on how i feel about the pac interview at the end of the album, it brought it full circle but something about it man, im just saying i could understand if it rubs some ppl off the wrong way


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Kill yourself.


Are you sure?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6vXSTGOPBSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9ZZS4BGHQqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2015)

If I ruled the world

imagine that


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeezus will transcend the next decade.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2015)

my fist will transcend into your face


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

The World said:


> my fist will transcend into your face



my penis has transcended your girl


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2015)

so  you're gay then?

or a priest?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

The World said:


> so  you're gay then?
> 
> or a priest?



I am Yeezus.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2015)

I keep my distance from those, those acting like hoes
Zany imposed, weed in my clothes, cubics is gold

I spilled blood on my apron cooking this shit up
I feel like titty is hating
Quite frankly ya bitch booty should thank me for grabbing it
Turn these hoodrats to actresses, what a magic trick?
Accidents never happen when murder's involved
Emaculate tactics so follow me, if you need me just call on me
I say ?Hold up wait a minute?
Your career ain?t shit less you got some Warudo in it


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2015)

Well well well what do we have here?
A godforsaken k-pop loving queer?

Let me tell you something little young boy
I ain't gotta supply you with yo toys
Let me tell ya mommy that my maserati is comin
And by the end of the night that won't be the only thing that's cummin


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

P4K: Yeezus = 9.5/10
P4K: TPAB = 9.3/10

Yeezus won.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

>pitchfork

stop trolling, titty


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> >pitchfork
> 
> stop trolling, titty



Keep rollin rollin rollin rollin rollin


----------



## scerpers (Mar 19, 2015)

para is right


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm always right, Screpes.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 19, 2015)

you've never been right


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Well that's unfortunate for you if you think that way.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2015)

Unemployment line
Credit card decline


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 19, 2015)

Vault said:


> Pound for pound the worst post of the year




You're one of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I'm referring to.



TittyNipple said:


> P4K: Yeezus = 9.5/10
> P4K: TPAB = 9.3/10
> 
> Yeezus won.



.Yeezus was made for the middle class.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

The new action bronson just leaked


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2015)

Bronson is mad underrated


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 19, 2015)

Do they leak their albums on purpose nowadays or something? Is it really that hard to keep it under wraps?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Bronson is mad underrated


Definately,I still listen to Blue Chips 2 at least once a week.



BigPoppaPump said:


> Is it really that hard to keep it under wraps?



Yes

Musicians are rarely successful in getting to the release date.

Wasn't Kendrick's album due to an iTunes fuck up?


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

This shit is tough 

Loving the production


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

> I had dreams of fucking Keri Hilson in my Duncans
> Woke up naked at the Hilton with a bitch that look like Seal's cousin


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

> Uh, we took acid for ten days straight up in the mountains
> Started running with the stallions
> Playing frisbee in the West Indies





> You got the urge to suck the cock of Serge Ibaka
> Pictures of naked rappers hangin' in your locker
> You and your father never played catch, he taught you how to twerk



I'm fucking dying 

How does this guy think of this stuff. Seriously listening to Action you are constantly laughing. He has toned down the food lyrics though on this


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

man i feel awful laughing at that PG24 pic


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> man i feel awful laughing at that PG24 pic



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooA6ofbQe7E[/YOUTUBE]

so gruesome yet i cant stop laughing 

poor PG


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

>seriously replying to a dumdumdanni post

>forwhatpurpose?.jpeg


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

cause I care too much warudo


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> first off this first sentence is why Hip hop stagnated fast and hard after the 90's this retarded ass ritualistic adherence to the tropes of the genre and fearing multi genre experimentation, it's like the black punk in that respect
> 
> also
> 
> you think THIS sound is gonna have more mass appeal than his previous album?  I'm not sure you actually know what you're talking about sir.



I know wtf i'm talking. Kendrick Lamar wanna be different so bad.
He's trying to bring a different vibe so everyone can appreciate his music.

Yes, dahhhling. His album is everywhere geez 

And The World, STFU. You stay writing corny ass shit in Area 11.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Read up on your Hip Hop history breh
> 
> The game is all about experimentation from the beginning



I know damn well hip hop do some experimentation, dude. 

That's not what Kendrick is doing. The guy just wanna be different with his 'new black' movement and the bs he says on his interviews.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2015)

Not saying you're correct, but what's wrong with trying a different approach?  For music to be seen as a serious art form, it could  afford to have some creativity here and there.

Saying "Kendrick wants to be different so bad" isn't a good argument. I agree with Para, your mindset is why rap isn't a respected genre .


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

oh wait

aren't you a cafe poster, all the shit posting makes sense all of the sudden


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

Para finna' go off.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

So this sound Is to gain more fans while losing casuals


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 19, 2015)

Vaulto will you ever go back into grime?


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

Was never into grime Breh


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

not even Dizzee Rascal?


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

Nope not even Dizzie rofl not even his debut Boy In da corner. Grime was never for me 

The only grime i could say i have listened to is Kano's home sweet home


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

ur dead to me vault


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 19, 2015)

Okay i'ma stop posting here. I can't deal with obnoxious stans.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

ayy              lmao


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

Hahahaha looks at set 

Who gives the fuck what you think? You better dip, this thread clearly isnt for you. Sure you're welcome to stay so we can continue dunking on your shitty ass taste though


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 19, 2015)

Haaaaaa. 

You wanna talk about set, when yours is fucking corny. Bye


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 19, 2015)

Vault said:


> Nope not even Dizzie rofl not even his debut Boy In da corner. Grime was never for me
> 
> The only grime i could say i have listened to is Kano's home sweet home


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

Han Solo said:


>





Han coming correct


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

why you guys talking to a cafe shitposter

I expect better out of some of you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Okay i'ma stop posting here. I can't deal with obnoxious stans.



No one's being a stan..

You're criticizing creativity, if you're not feeling it, you're allowed not to do so. But you can't knock him for thinking out the box.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

Dannii's got Vault on the ropes.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

stunna just instigating


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)

Damn, that was kinda weak, Vault. Dannii's gonna go in for that kill, man.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

Stunna i see what you're doing


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I was hoping to call you out Han



Haha, I don't listen to enough Hip Hop to really discuss it tbh.



Stunna said:


> Damn, that was kinda weak, Vault. Dannii's gonna go in for that kill, man.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## God (Mar 20, 2015)

Vault 

Oh my god this thread is hilarious. On a serious note though, can we stop calling every artist who's trying to bring a worthwhile change to hip-hop "trying to be different" as if that's a valid form of criticism. Sure, he's trying to be different. That isn't different for different's sake. It's different because it happens to be. What's next, all Kendrick/cole fans are hipsters who can't appreciate "hip-hop" because they're sick of mindless "hol'ah hol'ah WE DEM BOYZ hol'ah" anthems. Stop it 5. This album carries substance. A lot more than what we've been getting for the past ~2 or so years.

Does anyone else find action Bronson to be a really shitty and boring lyricist?


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2015)

boskov this place needs the activity even if it's petty drama


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2015)

> And what's wrong with the 'We Dem Boyz' type songs?


the song's shit, that's what


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2015)

The World said:


> >seriously replying to a dumdumdanni post
> 
> >forwhatpurpose?.jpeg





Parallax said:


> cause I care too much warudo



the last three pages in a nutshell


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2015)

vault letting out the flames


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2015)

also, i was surprised by much i liked this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYYxqquxz6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iQ22SqySaD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 21, 2015)

never use to fuck with uk rap but potters go hard. 

[YOUTUBE]dwggxogzUpk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn son

Just damn 

[youtube]TzKmw9V0Eco[/youtube]


----------



## Mυgen (Mar 23, 2015)

thread lacks rhyme asylum 

[YOUTUBE]Cw_nc7tOFmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 24, 2015)

Only good tracks on Kendrick new Album  is Hood Politics and Alright, imo.

King Kunta sound more like some Sugar Free shit, but I appreciate what he was trying to bring back. The rest of that shit has too much goin on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2015)

Yo I was having a discussion with Parallax yesterday and I wanted y'all opinion
Which time period in rap was relatively the worst for newcomers to the game


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm sorry for the trouble i've caused. I'll try to be civil as possible.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm gonna interrupt you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from fighting to say

the new Death Grips album is cool as fuck and awesome

I suspect it'll be a real divisive album tho


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2015)

Death Grips is always divisive.


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah you can miss me with that


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 24, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah you can miss me with that



Okay, then.


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2015)

I was replying to the 2 posts above me m8


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh sorry. //


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 24, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> I know damn well hip hop do some experimentation, dude.
> 
> That's not what Kendrick is doing. The guy just wanna be different with his 'new black' movement and the bs he says on his interviews.



Intentions aside, experimentation and being different aren't the same to you? lol

Stop being ignorant man


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah you can miss me with that



King pleb up in here.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> King pleb up in here.



That's not very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 24, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Intentions aside, experimentation and being different aren't the same to you? lol
> 
> Stop being ignorant man



Okay, i'll stopp. It just i have feeling thats what his intention based on the shit he said on his interviews.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2015)

>implying the quality of his music precludes him from being a pretentious fuck

The dude said the phrase 'To Pimp a Butterfly' is going to be taught in schools with the same reverence and importance as _To Kill a Mockingbird_.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 24, 2015)

He called himself a preacher tho


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2015)

I refer you to my previous statement.

And, like, the literal definition of the world pretentious; not the word you use to describe music that's artsy or weird or complex or obscure that you don't like.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2015)

boskov

why are you wasting your breath on a simian


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ho why is you here


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2015)

Man I need a good Hip Hop dance movie


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2015)

Then watch Krush Groove 

or Breakin'


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2015)

Run DMC are my boys (still) but the moves are better in Breakin'


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm gonna interrupt you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from fighting to say
> 
> the new Death Grips album is cool as fuck and awesome
> 
> I suspect it'll be a real divisive album tho



Death grips make awful shitty music for pretentious hipsters, wrongly grouped in with hip-hop. No.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Death grips make awful shitty music for* pretentious* hipsters, wrongly grouped in with hip-hop. No.



I need to make this a bannable word in the MD.

Maybe I can make it censored.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2015)

you need to stop quoting shitposts that i can't see


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2015)

> Death grips make awful shitty music for pretentious hipsters, wrongly grouped in with hip-hop. No.



by cubert               .


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2015)

if the tracks sound similar to Birds then im gonna really enjoy the new death grips album.


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you need to stop quoting shitposts that i can't see



no1   curr


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2015)

It's ok to have bad taste


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

The World said:


> by cubert               .



no i mean...warudo pls. boskov quoted it directly above you. i'm saying i couldn't see it before he did and i didn't want to


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 27, 2015)

KENDRICK SHOOK LMAO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2015)

Not that I know anything about album marketing...


But 35k in one city sounds p good. for most rappers that's a weekly total.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2015)

35k from LA alone is pretty good, the fuck is u sayin

ninja


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2015)

Bitch

I'm

Bobby

With

That

Tool


----------



## NO (Mar 27, 2015)

What's MD's consensus regarding Kendrick's newest album?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2015)

8/10 for me

King Kunta is fiye


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't wanna rate it yet but i like it.  And I'm Bobby bitch. Bobby bitch


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2015)

5/5


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

2/5

tried too hard to be different


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 2/5
> 
> tried too hard to be different


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2015)

Warudo you fell for that 2nd rate trolling


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Nah, b. And that cover art? Us blacks wonder why white people are scared of us and then we turn around and put out shit like this?? Can you blame them?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna going all in


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mOpCL3ggpCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Mar 27, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> What's MD's consensus regarding Kendrick's newest album?



I like it, I don't love it......yet. I say that because the more I listen to it, the better it gets.  I don't mean I'm getting accustom to it, I mean I'm beginning to  understand what he wants to say.  He's emotional, conflicted, and trying to find his purpose in hip hop after his success.  It's a lot to digest so I'm taking my time before fully forming an opinion on it.  It is definitely different and all I want is a TDE collaborative album; however I accept what TPAB is.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna with that delicious bait


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nah, b. And that cover art? Us blacks wonder why white people are scared of us and then we turn around and put out shit like this?? Can you blame them?



I hope you're joking


----------



## mali (Mar 27, 2015)

stop in the name of tasteful trolling.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna speaking the truth


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2015)

Hold up, i need to know if you're really joking before i even humor a response lol


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna standing up for his convictions


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

All jokes come from truth


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Frankly, I don't think this is a joking matter. "Artists" (and I use the term lightly) like Kendrick are setting black people back decades.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2015)

I think i got trolled lol


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

i have never seen stunna trolling

he's surprisingly good :33


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

word to my boy Stunna bringing the _real_ game


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2015)

Also, who's checked out earl's album? I downloaded it but i haven't listened yet


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 27, 2015)

Hahaha, holy shit Stunna took everything Rukia once knew and went in


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2015)

>Implying Stunna is trolling


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2015)

.       .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry Mike but not everybody wants to be like you right about now


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >Implying Stunna is trolling


Massacoon pls


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2015)

Idek wat that means. All i know is i took the bait because i cant resist the itch to flip out on the internet


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope, gotta give that one a listen too. I heard some of his song with chance tho,  it was dope


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 28, 2015)

When is Khaled releasing his album?


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

get out         .


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Got it but haven't finished it, what I heard so far is _ok_. Maybe I shouldn't have went in with high expectations
> 
> Have you listened to Action's album yet?



ayyyy

I still love this track :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU4OIAYwo5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not that I know anything about album marketing...
> 
> 
> But 35k in one city sounds p good. for most rappers that's a weekly total.



that's poor, considering the size of L.A, it being his stomping grounds, the critical acclaim and his army of followers and all..

actually his numbers are looking flabby and sick, he moved 325k first week and 120k second week, these numbers would've been a godsend for most rap albums in the current climate, but for him it kinda feels underwhelming, top dawg was talking about potential plat first week

more so surprising than the numbers is the importance he's seemingly giving sales, he never struck me like the type to particularly care about it


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2015)

He cares about sales, but I doubt it's for monetary profit. He feels he has a message for the masses and wants to know people are listening. Sales = ears in this case, rather than sales = $$.

Plat first week? Lol. We can effectively stop expecting that from rap drops, internet leaks 2 stronk.

Secondly, I dont know if any of you have noticed but rap marketing on major anchors has fallen off. Radio stations dont promote artists like that anymore. Artists like Lamar and Big KRIT get by on the internet hype machine.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2015)

I hear what you sayin dawg but I just cant imagine Kendrick of all people being vexed about sales projections for those reasons. A history and career of making it a point to denounce monetary value, even on GMKC, his first, and best-selling album, makes it very hard to picture him suddenly giving a fuck about dollar signs. He's been eating good since then, along with constant critical acclaim and making a splash every now and then with a killer verse or boast. I cant speak on Top claiming he was gonna do plat the first week, except "lol shoulda known better." Kendrick is relatively well-known, but he is not yet universally regarded. Shit, just the other day, I had to put one of my co-workers on to him, she aint even know who he was. I think people are not quite grasping just how much exposure he has. He IS NOT at Drake's level yet, and will not be for a long, long time, especially if he continues to disregard mainstream appeal the way he has. Taking that into consideration, obviously, Drake, who is a world-wide mega-star, is going to do better numbers than Kendrick if they both drop albums with no warning. Same for Beyonce


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2015)

and that's why i said i was surprised at him vocalizing he cares about the sales. putting his potential motivations aside, most factors point to indeed is numbers being looked at as flabby and sick, from the lol projection by his camp to his tweet. 

i have to disagree with kendrick not being universally regarded, i find it real hard to grasp how anyone with an interest in hip-hop (i was gonna say music but decided to segment it) even if casual, would not know kendrick, maybe not be an active listener but like you literally can't escape kendrick if you check for hip-hop, dude is pushed as the leader of the current gen of rappers by almost every platform, GKMC went plat in a time were you can prolly count in two hands the number of rappers that can do it and is regarded as "classic" by many, hell going by the internet his latest is a classic too, "bitch don't kill my vibe" was the hipster soundtrack everywhere, macklemore "robbing" him at the grammys started cultural appropriation discourses like c'mon. Drake's visibility is higher due to his presence in social media and his audience being substantially comprised of women as well as him being more charismatic than the more reclusive kendrick, but i think your post is purposely reducing kendrick's star power. The dude is already a mega star and been one for awhile, he has sales, accolades and the visibility and support from all the major hip-hop platforms, hence internal projections of a milli first week. Your post woulda made sense to me back in section 80 times. The numbers just ain't good when you consider everything and that's ok cause numbers don't reflect the quality of the project but yeah man. And regarding shunning the mainstream, he did it with this project but again, let's not act like his entire career has been conducted like that, from lady gaga cosigns to swimming pools to fucking problem to award shows performances and shit kendrick been out there too.


----------



## Muah (Mar 29, 2015)

This..dick..ain't free!

Listening to kendrick and lupe albulm when I'm driving keep me sane. It's funny how the rap community attacks you for doing anything new.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> and that's why i said i was surprised at him vocalizing he cares about the sales. putting his potential motivations aside, most factors point to indeed is numbers being looked at as flabby and sick, from the lol projection by his camp to his tweet.
> 
> i have to disagree with kendrick not being universally regarded, i find it real hard to grasp how anyone with an interest in hip-hop (i was gonna say music but decided to segment it) even if casual, would not know kendrick, maybe not be an active listener but like you literally can't escape kendrick if you check for hip-hop, dude is pushed as the leader of the current gen of rappers by almost every platform, GKMC went plat in a time were you can prolly count in two hands the number of rappers that can do it and is regarded as "classic" by many, hell going by the internet his latest is a classic too, "bitch don't kill my vibe" was the hipster soundtrack everywhere, macklemore "robbing" him at the grammys started cultural appropriation discourses like c'mon. Drake's visibility is higher due to his presence in social media and his audience being substantially comprised of women as well as him being more charismatic than the more reclusive kendrick, but i think your post is purposely reducing kendrick's star power. The dude is already a mega star and been one for awhile, he has sales, accolades and the visibility and support from all the major hip-hop platforms, hence internal projections of a milli first week. Your post woulda made sense to me back in section 80 times. The numbers just ain't good when you consider everything and that's ok cause numbers don't reflect the quality of the project but yeah man. And regarding shunning the mainstream, he did it with this project but again, let's not act like his entire career has been conducted like that, from lady gaga cosigns to swimming pools to fucking problem to award shows performances and shit kendrick been out there too.



Mate, you dont get it. There's plenty of people out here that still need to actively check for his shit and/or be put on by another. His name is out there. No lie about that. And yes, between his performance and nomination (the Macklemore thing included) at the Grammy, he got onto a lot of radars, even casuals. But besides those two, it's mainly hip-hop heads and critics giving him acclaim. Dont get me wrong, I'm obviously not claiming he's underground. No, he's a star in his own right, but he's still not universal. Drake is. That's the bottom line. Kendrick doesnt have Drake's exposure, even to this date, because Kendrick is a rapper, Drake is prominent amongst rap, r&b and pop communities, and as you mentioned, females. This puts him in a whole other league. Neither he, nor anyone else from TDE should be expecting those numbers without further releases/marketing


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

i think pb is overestimating how much kendrick should be selling or how popular kendrick really is based on internet buzz in circles that aren't exactly niche, but are bound to pay more attention to kendrick than the general population


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2015)

Vault said:


>



Yeah, I had the same reaction


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aETA1s0cSGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i think pb is overestimating how much kendrick should be selling or how popular kendrick really is based on internet buzz in circles that aren't exactly niche, but are bound to pay more attention to kendrick than the general population



as someone who lives in LA I can say this is 100% not the case, his exposure is pretty high in these parts.  Then again this is his hometown and Dre is of course also a hometown legend so I will admit I already have a slightly different experience than most people would


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SahbqBc45lM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Apr 1, 2015)

top dawg wishing on a star with that first week platinum tweet.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> as someone who lives in LA I can say this is 100% not the case, his exposure is pretty high in these parts.  Then again this is his hometown and Dre is of course also a hometown legend so I will admit I already have a slightly different experience than most people would



'zactly

it's a hometown thing


----------



## Jay. (Apr 2, 2015)

Kendrick doesn't give a shit about the sales

this album is aimed at the true fans


you have no soul if you din't shed a tear on mortal man


this album is a classic

it's fucking art


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yjfGp-eUAwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hRK7PVJFbS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2015)

what's with the video's aspect ratio and orientation


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2015)

probably just the video director trying to be experimental.  

cinematography makes it look reminiscent of instagram doe.


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 2, 2015)

Kendrick at this point has a better message than music and the album was a bit underwhelming mostly due to his standards. I hate this >you hate it because it is diffeent from usual rap< nonsense reasoning as well. Many people do not care for which genre tpab falls under, and rates it for what it is. Album is exposing every pretentious music snob out there and some racists both white and black people.

I still listen though, GKMC was better thoufh.


----------



## Vault (Apr 2, 2015)

To pimp >>> GKMC


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2015)

Choco with that turrible taste.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2015)

tru          tru


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 2, 2015)

Shhhh I just wannted an album that was the best album ever, I wasn't the one calling Kendrick overrated all these years like Parallax but he didn't quite deliver.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't think it's as good as people are hyping it as.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2015)

i personally liked gkmc better than tpab

tpab is miles ahead lyrically and arguably experiments more musically but it experiments in a few places, and then most of the other songs just have vanilla samples on loop, whereas gkmc was musically a masterpiece imo


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2015)

Has anyone heard Ludaversal yet?


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 2, 2015)

He goes too kdot on some of these songs with his terrible raspy voice. Also way too many cuts of voice overs that weren't needed to make send a message or add power, just not appealing to the ear. He is still a genius and makes such a flawed album amazing, a testament to his talents.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm honestly a bit conflicted, I feel TPAB was the better album, because of the creativity and scope pf the message it achieved trying to push forward, but gkmc was more entertaining and had more tracks I could play over and over again.

I feel both albums will be revisited for years to come; But TPAB to a lesser extent.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EWpXodAlIHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 2, 2015)

oh shit spotify going ham


----------



## Jay. (Apr 3, 2015)

I can listen to tpab all day over and over again and it gets better and better


maybe it's just me but I feel like this album is a test

trying to escape from mainstream and shit 

which is ironic cause it's selling some mean numbers but i still have the feeling this album was made for the roots and the connection to his people

it's kinda mocking good kid maad city cause it's going completely in the opposite direction

it feels more mature listenting to this album

i agree gkmc is entertaining and also a testament to his talent. combining his sick flow with beats you easily remember and enjoy. a good mix of storytelling and songs that will hit the masses.

to pimp a butterfly is more like a visit to an old museum rather than a cinema visit

it's like kdot is trying to proof that he can also go in a completely different direction

moreover it shows his growth

cause just like the caterpillar and the butterfly are different but still the same this two albums are as well made by the very same person in different states of evolution. you decide which is more beautiful. the caterpillar or the butterfly. 

this will album will definately help collect some fans from areas gkmc didn't manage to collect them and vice versa people that were feeling gkmc a lot will have mixed feelings on to pimp a butterfly.
Nonetheless his fanbase will grow. Can't wait for his next album. He already has two classics to offer now.

i personally love the metapher and message on this album

just like gkmc it's a fluent story. Can't say it's worse at all. Can't say it's better either. It's certainly more powerful, that's all I can say.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 3, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> I don't think it's as good as people are hyping it as.



When shit hit the fan is you still a fan?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 3, 2015)

I came to this thread to ask what you nigglers thought about tpab but I see I came at just the right time


Its wierd, Gkmc was more my speed but objectivly I think butterfly is a better album. No song on butterfly hit the high of the first 2/3rds of the maad city track though


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2015)

GKMC is more accessible to people. It's more modern or w/e. But TPAB is beautiful musically. Maybe its because I grew up with funk and all that stuff, but its great. I get Outkast/Parliament-Funkadelic/Atomic Dog vibes and its just fun. And that's just the music w/o the metaphors, messages, and all that other stuff.

TPAB, GKMC, Section.80 are like three corners of an equilateral triangle. I don't think I can pick a favorite.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 4, 2015)

i don't think GKMC is a particularly interesting album

it's definitely not more musically interesting than TPAB, to me at least.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2015)

GKMC is a great story with some jewels sprinkled in.

Money Trees is THE shit.

Sing About Me/Dying of Thirst is great

mAAd city is a literal time machine in a song

Dont kill my vibe/sherane are personal favorites of mine. Everything else is all solid to good. But ultimately the story is what makes it great. I especially like that it basically loops over and over if you let it play too.


----------



## NO (Apr 4, 2015)

I've listened to the album about 4-5 times so I'll give my opinion. I was a huge Kendrick fan before this album, so keep that in mind.

The problem with TPAB, for me, was that it was completely different. It took everything I liked about Kendrick and then took a shit on it. The album sounded like funk meets dark hip-hop - that was the first change. GKMC was just straight up hip-hop - it was fun, it was serious, it even had a few dark tracks, but it was so original and unique. 

That same originality and uniqueness followed in TPAB. Kendrick was completely experimental in his style. Lyrically, it was great. Lyrically, there are many rappers that are great. But just because you're good lyrically does not mean you're good musically. 

Kendrick's lyrics met his music in GKMC. I didn't see much of that in TPAB other than in "i" and "Alright."  Both seem like mild club jams and hype songs. I'm just not entirely sure any of the other tracks were trying to be music, and a few of them tried too hard (King Kunta, Complexion). The Blacker the Berry was my personal favorite as far as lyricism goes.

When I listen to music, I'm not trying to study lyrics and put together a cryptic novel from multiple songs. I'm not trying to listen to a single song multiple times to understand convoluted scripture. u, Institutionalized, These Walls, and Momma Said were just terrible tracks for that reason. Look at RapGenius for these songs and there's controversy for every line and in some other lines you literally have to know Kendrick's biography. This should not be a requirement. Your verses should not consist of inside-information only 0.01% of the population knows about. It's stupid, irritating, and off topic. 

TPAB displayed that Kendrick's skill as a rapper did not waver, but he lost his mainstream hit flare.

If I'm judging Kendrick as a musician, GKMC is miles ahead of TPAB. If I'm judging Kendrick as a musical story teller, I'd argue TPAB was better than GKMC in that regard.

All in all, I'm disappointed that this album is getting nearly perfect reviews, because that means I'm missing something crucial or Kendrick drones are simply getting out of hand. Even Kendrick himself told his fans not to call the album a classic until they've actually listened to it some more. I just don't see where this album is a "classic" or how it is an "album on repeat." To me, it's a musical story that requires deep analysis.

That being said, this album is still pretty good. It gets a B from me right now (but who knows, I might have an epiphany and think this album is actually amazing). I liked comparing TPAB and GKMC in this review because of how drastically different the albums are yet, phenomenally, both are by the same rapper. It's a great comparison and I open that discussion some more.

I think Kendrick is only going to improve from here and perhaps we'll see the best of both worlds from GKMC and TPAB in his next album.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2015)

> All in all, I'm disappointed that this album is getting nearly perfect reviews, because that means I'm missing something crucial or Kendrick drones are simply getting out of hand.



well all you're missing is that in the communal critical assessment of rap, lyricism and flow and delivery is prioritised WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY above musicality. by far


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2015)

I'd call it a classic due to it's uniqueness.

I don't think it's a project that's going to sound outdated any time soon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i don't think GKMC is a particularly interesting album
> 
> it's definitely not more musically interesting than TPAB, to me at least.



i think tpab might be more musically _interesting_ in that it did some off the wall stuff like "mortal man" but interesting doesn't automatically equal enjoyable

i'd say gkmc was more enjoyable, certainly musically


----------



## Ae (Apr 4, 2015)

Personally, I think GKMC is more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## mali (Apr 4, 2015)

gkmc seemed more cohesive and better in terms of storytelling imo.


----------



## Vault (Apr 4, 2015)

GKMC more coherent? Not even close! Just listen to the album again from how the poem he plays continues from the next track to the other then provides a little more information to the relevant track from things how they move from "u" to "i" and then everything comes to a head mortal man. Everything is linked in that album if you really listen that album just flows each track leading into another without a loss of sight on the overall theme


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i think tpab might be more musically _interesting_ in that it did some off the wall stuff like "mortal man" but interesting doesn't automatically equal enjoyable
> 
> i'd say gkmc was more enjoyable, certainly musically



I don't think there's a huge amount of difference between _interesting _and _enjoyable _when you're discussing such nebulous positive terms in music.

I'd say TPaB is far, far more musically interesting and enjoyable than GKMC.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 4, 2015)

Jay. said:


> I can listen to tpab all day over and over again and it gets better and better
> 
> 
> *maybe it's just me but I feel like this album is a test
> ...


After reading your review I just realized that there are a lot of similarities between TPAB and the film _"Birdman"_.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't think there's a huge amount of difference between _interesting _and _enjoyable _when you're discussing such nebulous positive terms in music.
> 
> I'd say TPaB is far, far more musically interesting and enjoyable than GKMC.



intellectual engagement vs. sensory engagement?


----------



## NO (Apr 4, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't think there's a huge amount of difference between _interesting _and _enjoyable _when you're discussing such nebulous positive terms in music.
> 
> I'd say TPaB is far, far more musically interesting and enjoyable than GKMC.


There is a huge difference, at least for me. There are plenty of rappers who can write a brilliant verse but can't (or choose not to) make those verses musically engaging. TPAB was, clearly, a more _deep _album intended for an audience who wanted something beyond the typical album of party hits. That's fine. I find that interesting and even find a few tracks on there musically enjoyable - the problem is, the musical style he went for in this album is something I wasn't expecting. It sounded underground and dark. I liked GKMC because I thought it defined his style. TPAB sounded experimental, weird and esoteric at times. 

Look at the album like it's a story and it's a great story. An audio novel is not music to me. Combine great lyrics, great delivery, a musically enticing beat, an overarching story, and a unique theme on every track and we've got a great album. I'm not sure TPAB is _that_, though.

In my opinion, it is absolutely indisputable that, had Kendrick never even made GKMC, TPAB would be hardly prosperous. This album largely cashed in on the hype and success of its predecessor.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> intellectual engagement vs. sensory engagement?



I guess?  Honestly, that would probably depend on the individual's intent when listening to music; not everyone is really looking to dissect or dig into music.  Some people want comfort food--or, music.

jayjay I can't quote you because NF sucks



> There is a huge difference, at least for me. There are plenty of rappers  who can write a brilliant verse but can't (or choose not to) make those  verses musically engaging. TPAB was, clearly, a more _deep _album  intended for an audience who wanted something beyond the typical album  of party hits. That's fine. I find that interesting and even find a few  tracks on there musically enjoyable - the problem is, the musical style  he went for in this album is something I wasn't expecting. It sounded  underground and dark. I liked GKMC because I thought it defined his  style. TPAB sounded experimental, weird and esoteric at times.
> 
> Look at the album like it's a story and it's a great story. An audio  novel is not music to me. Combine great lyrics, great delivery, a  musically enticing beat, an overarching story, and a unique theme on  every track and we've got a great album. I'm not sure TPAB is _that_, though.
> 
> In my opinion, it is absolutely indisputable that, had Kendrick never  even made GKMC, TPAB would be hardly prosperous. This album largely  cashed in on the hype and success of its predecessor.



That's ultimately just one of those things.  I mean, I prefer the production on To Pimp a Butterfly... maybe because of an already strong love of Jazz, Funk and Soul music; maybe because of an appreciation of adventurous production in hip hop (relatively speaking, obviously); maybe because I just prefer it.  I don't know.  I like it.  It's lush.

However, that's just me.  He's a strong lyricist, but I've always really enjoyed the bizarre or unusual in Hip Hop production, sometimes that borders on non-Hip Hop or the experimental.  I still love stuff like Public Enemy, Del tha Funkee Homosapien, Eric B and Rakim, Jurassic 5, De La Soul, etc... but I'm very much into artists like Techno Animal, Dalek, Cannibal Ox, etc as well.  

I probably can't comment well on the Hype Machine effect its having because I'm not good at following it, but I'd always be wary of it; it's damaging to reputation and off-putting to to potential fans.  And draws in the crazies.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 4, 2015)

we get it boskov u a hipster


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2015)

to pimp a butterfly gets better every time you hear it


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2015)

i know everyone has different opinions and the ratings for this album were premature given no one even had enough time to listen to it enough to have a proper opinion

but i preferred it to good kid maad city


----------



## Jay. (Apr 4, 2015)

my long text is written in horrible english

i want to apologize for that

i was fucking high


guys still can't handle mortal man

that interview with pac just fucks me up the whole time

i am literally in tears if i listen to the song

kendrick put a lot in this album 

sad to see peolple not noticing that


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 5, 2015)

Some shit in my rotation atm. Dub it 'Mike's Coolin' It Playlist '

[YOUTUBE]6ocooie757M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]D1h8YeLx-Mk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kCjh69Kb_cU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CkROyQ4mCtQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wrakQ6H-ACQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 5, 2015)

Some songs on my burn playlist. Stop, Drop, and Roll  

[YOUTUBE]EUo31RLH3_U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-dQAgGrCwbI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-c-voQ8SCIY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Ae5NSY2ls6U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]P8cAMor_eIg[/YOUTUBE]

Tried to pick songs y'all probably haven't listened to/heard of.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Apr 5, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> I've listened to the album about 4-5 times so I'll give my opinion. I was a huge Kendrick fan before this album, so keep that in mind.
> 
> *The problem with TPAB, for me, was that it was completely different. It took everything I liked about Kendrick and then took a shit on it.* The album sounded like funk meets dark hip-hop - that was the first change. GKMC was just straight up hip-hop - it was fun, it was serious, it even had a few dark tracks, but it was so original and unique.
> 
> ...



Everything I think about TPAB in one paragraph.

I feel too like Kendrick too everything that made me like him in the first place and threw it all out the window, I also think GKMC's message is overlooked a lot because it was about Kendrick living in a fucked up city and a lot of satire on how people act in the hood. A Good Kid in a Mad City, very relatable for a lot of people. TPAB has no clear message and is rambling at times.

Lyrically it really wasn't impressive, B4DA$$ and Tetsuo and Youth had better lyricism and actually fitted on the theme.  I agree that it seemed to convoluted, but it wasn't convoluted for no other reason than to be convoluted.

And on the last bolded part, Kendrick has the machine behind him and an arm of stans. Add those two together and the fact that you're adding in social issues that are going on today and viola universal dick riding. I wouldn't even put this album int he top 3 of this year if we're allowed to include FHD.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 6, 2015)

What do yall think about big sean?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2015)

From what I heard, he's basic as fuck.

But I heard his last album was the best one yet.I've been meaning to eventually give it a listen but I don't know if it's worth it


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2015)

Darksky Paradise is pretty good. I liked all of his mixtapes, but his first albums weren't any good to me. His last one is decent, with some good tracks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for answering! 

I like his new album a lot. The production is great and i think Big Sean is a good lyricist, i love all the funny word puns he does. I don't think there's any songs that disappointed me yet. I'm planning to see him live in concert this summer. He's coming to montreal with J. Cole and YG


----------



## Jay. (Apr 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1jmjsDMnauc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Baby Blue was my favorite song on the album

not sure if the video did it justice though


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Has anyone heard Ludaversal yet?



I'm wondering this too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

>haven't listened to a Luda album since the age of 13.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 9, 2015)

Rollout lol

School days Luda


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 9, 2015)

Ludaversal is much better than it has any right to be

Also going by the first single released cherry bomb is gonna suck


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2015)

That southern hospitality


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Also going by the first single released cherry bomb is gonna suck



Lol probably

Making a song about statutory rape is such a Tyler thing to do.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 11, 2015)

Been listening to Joey Badass and the Capital Steez fella


this shit is too real what the fuck


joey already producing classics with i don't know 20 years of age?

holy fuck


oldschool shit


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >haven't listened to a Luda album since the age of 13.



Theater of the Mind was pretty good and Luda has been in the limelight lately with Fast 7, Roast of JB, that reddit thread, his child custody victory,  etc.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >haven't listened to a Luda album since the age of 13.



Why do I see people in here sucking dick of rappers from before they were born or when they were kids, who were never very successful but when I post a successful rapper from relatively not to long ago everyone is silent?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2015)

> Boy, I hit the block, like I hate Legos
> They know they got thirty seconds, Jared Leto
> Before they see some halos
> And I reload the ammo
> ...



T Dollllllassssssssss


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Why do I see people in here sucking dick of rappers from before they were born or when they were kids, who were never very successful but when I post a successful rapper from relatively not to long ago everyone is silent?



cuz no one like you boooooooooooooooooooy

dooo dooo dooo doooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

#clapped


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2015)

this so true nowadays 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE4-8OrXc6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Who you on about, Mider?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2015)

He's mad people were dissing Luda


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

Tbh Luda should be running multiple business like Jay and Kanye

I mean F and F gave him mad cheese yo

He's mind is slippin'


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2015)

He does run multiple businesses. He's worth 25 mil


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2015)

pocket change yo

he should be worth more


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2015)

Its not really pocket change.

No one is touching Jay who is worth a billion with Beyonce.

Diddy is worth 700 mil

Birdman 170 mil

Wayne 140 mil

Kanye 130 mil

Drake and Nicki are both about 50 mil each

He's much, much, much wealthier than most rappers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 13, 2015)

wait how the f is birdman worth more than kanye


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2015)

it's cause Birdman is a CEO and Co Founder of Cash Money Records


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah he kinda has the most commercially successful rappers currently on his payroll.


And he's not even paying them.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2015)

When is baby going to pay his artists?

Will Kylie leave school in time for Tyga to take her out on a date?

How the fuck did Meek Mill start dating NIcki minaj?

All this and more on the next episode of Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> This makes me sad
> 
> I didn't like Wolf at first either, so hopefully that's the case.



There isn't any song on Wolf that I wouldn't listen to on repeat anymore.

I think Wolf would've turned off most of his casual fans who only like(d) Tyler for the shock effect of his songs about genocide and rape cause they wanted to be edgy.

When they realised he matured as an artist and a person they started calling him a sell out etc

Cherry Bomb is probably going to scare away all the lingering casuals since it's mostly an experimental album and it's "music that he would listen to"

I've seen some comments about people saying Tyler changed and that Cherry Bomb is him completely selling out, but the entire album is undoubtedly Tyler.
Like, his sound hasn't changed and his content hasn't exactly changed but rather matured.

I'm sad there's no joke track with Taco and Jasper on this one though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 13, 2015)

Choa said:


> There isn't any song on Wolf that I wouldn't listen to on repeat anymore.
> 
> I think Wolf would've turned off most of his casual fans who only like(d) Tyler for the shock effect of his songs about genocide and rape cause they wanted to be edgy.
> 
> ...



Fucking young was shit. Deathcamp was dope. Im conflicted


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2015)

Deathcamp is pretty meh

The instrumental overpowers his actual rapping and it sounds rushed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2015)

I liked the album, I found the first half  significantly weaker than the second though; And tyler often had to compete with the loudness of his production which made some of his lyrics hard to make out.

...but that Kanye verse?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 14, 2015)

i'm just listening to it

Did Tyler even mix this shit? It sounds so low quality and its super loud


----------



## Sauce (Apr 14, 2015)

Really dislike Earl's new album. I just don't know what went wrong. The whole thing feels rushed.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 15, 2015)

I fucking love Deathcamp and Buffalo... The 2nd half did seem stronger production wise and actual quality of it. Those 2 just hit me right though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2015)

2seater and smuckers are the best songs on the album


----------



## MovingPictures07 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello!

I'm new to NF, but I'm a huge music fan (it is my biggest passion), and I'm happy to see a thread here for this.

I love all kinds of music, but historically was more of a rock, jazz, and electronic kind of guy, until the last few years when I started really getting into hip-hop, and uncovered that there really is so much to love there as well.

Some of my favorite hip-hop artists and groups are: A Tribe Called Quest, Beastie Boys, Cannibal Ox, CunninLynguists, Dalek, De La Soul, Death Grips, Deltron 3030, Digable Planets, DJ Shadow, J Dilla, Kendrick Lamar, Madvillain, Nas, Nujabes, Organized Konfusion, OutKast, The Pharcyde, Public Enemy, Shabazz Palaces, Souls of Mischief, Wu-Tang Clan, etc.


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2015)

is this boskov's dupe?

cuz it sounds like you two would get along


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2015)

Who ever this is, he has good taste.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 15, 2015)

Never met this guy before in my life but we're basically the same person, musically.

Hey, man, have you heard Techno Animal?  I guess they're hip hop influenced, but you should definitely check them out; Brotherhood of the Bomb is their most 'hip hop' sounding album and it has guest MCs like Rubberroom, Vast Aire and MC Dalek.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 15, 2015)

MovingPictures07 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to NF, but I'm a huge music fan (it is my biggest passion), and I'm happy to see a thread here for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morglay (Apr 15, 2015)

MovingPictures07 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to NF, but I'm a huge music fan (it is my biggest passion), and I'm happy to see a thread here for this.
> 
> ...



If you like Nujabes and hip hop with jazz influence you could try: Sound Providers, Surreal, Kan Kick... I dare not mention "Clear Soul Force" as they apparently jacked Kan's beats without consent and he called them out for it. They had a couple of catchy tunes though.


----------



## MovingPictures07 (Apr 15, 2015)

Haha, that's so funny, especially since Boskov and I interacted already in the Prog Rock thread and came to the same conclusion.

Glad to see so much love for epic music 'round these parts. 







Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Never met this guy before in my life but we're basically the same person, musically.
> 
> Hey, man, have you heard Techno Animal?  I guess they're hip hop influenced, but you should definitely check them out; Brotherhood of the Bomb is their most 'hip hop' sounding album and it has guest MCs like Rubberroom, Vast Aire and MC Dalek.



I have, not too long ago actually! So good. Brotherhood of the Bomb is amazing.







Morglay said:


> If you like Nujabes and hip hop with jazz influence you could try: Sound Providers, Surreal, Kan Kick... I dare not mention "Clear Soul Force" as they apparently jacked Kan's beats without consent and he called them out for it. They had a couple of catchy tunes though.



Duly noted, I haven't actually heard any of those!


----------



## MovingPictures07 (Apr 16, 2015)

One artist I failed to mention is Aceyalone. His work in Freestyle Fellowship is great, of course, but being the weirdo I am I think I prefer his solo albums. Been listening to him a lot the past few weeks.


----------



## Bass The Clever (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey everyone im new to this site but I love music. I would say hip hop is my favorite kind of music. My top three favorite hip hop artists are Outkast, Aesop Rock, and jurassic 5.


----------



## MovingPictures07 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey there, Bass! Long time, no see, lol.

Aesop Rock is something else. Love his stuff.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2015)

J5 is the shit, man.  Good choice.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KeN9c2GYJkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bass The Clever (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey MP lol. 
Yea Aesop Rock is off the chain and J5 never get enough respect.


----------



## urca (Apr 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]N19VIJHDvxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 21, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc7fimF3lp0[/youtube]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5iZasCzxIX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steezus (Apr 22, 2015)

SOSAONDABEAT!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 23, 2015)

PLK back with some heat! 

[YOUTUBE]pznilrytIn4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3SkK7PqRtDQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7Z8YvnnUsY0[/YOUTUBE]

Lovin these over 90s beats some of the NY guys have been doing, great to see him and Fab still on their shit. Two guys I can almost always bump ... CC3 can't drop soon enough.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Apr 23, 2015)

Choa said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc7fimF3lp0[/youtube]





Steezus said:


> SOSAONDABEAT!!!




If Sosa can finally get past his drug and crime problems then 2015 might really be his year judging on some of the shit I've heard so far.


----------



## Mυgen (Apr 23, 2015)

dunno if there are any curren$y fans here but pilot talk 3 is great  

[YOUTUBE]eQMqCjtag7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 23, 2015)

Tyga has officially crossed into the realm of fuccboism


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

New Rocky in 12 days.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 30, 2015)

Been making beats lately. Learning tricks and getting a little less shitty everyday


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTKAM3uvWOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (May 4, 2015)

Saw J.Cole live in frankfurt


it was not real it was not ucking real


i am still crying

that's how deep and good he was


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 4, 2015)

^ i'm going to see him soon in august with big sean


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2015)

Jay. said:


> Saw J.Cole live in frankfurt
> 
> 
> it was not real it was not ucking real
> ...



He speaks German doesn't he?


----------



## Jay. (May 4, 2015)

Didn't speak german but he performed every song from forrest hill he said he never did that before because he is usally afraid to bore people but he explained the meaning behind every song was cracking jokes and giving life lessons smoked a joint and gave autographs during the concert hugged and touched people said it's always something fucking special to play in the city he was born

he even rocked some of the good old friday nights shit 

and other classics from his career

he even shed a tear cause there was a fan group that followed him from day one


----------



## bbq sauce (May 4, 2015)

I always forget this thread exists

seen bronson in philly last night.. fuckng bananas. if comes to your city please go see the show.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

damn how long have i been sleeping on g-eazy?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxnaPa8ohmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (May 10, 2015)

So I just found 2013 and KL's Control schtick and the reactions.  Favorites included Chris Ortiz, Budden, Uncle Murda, Pun's son, and Pappoose.  Now to me, despite the (annoyingly prevalent) gangsta focus, the subject matter and presentation denotes it as intelligent.

Defending myself aside, what followed in the wake of the responses to Lamar's callout?  Not a full on battle rapper fanboy, but I chew on lyrics like a time manipulating cow or something.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 10, 2015)

The World said:


> damn how long have i been sleeping on g-eazy?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxnaPa8ohmM[/YOUTUBE]



G-eazy slays!


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> So I just found 2013 and KL's Control schtick and the reactions.  Favorites included Chris Ortiz, Budden, Uncle Murda, Pun's son, and Pappoose.  Now to me, despite the (annoyingly prevalent) gangsta focus, the subject matter and presentation denotes it as intelligent.
> 
> Defending myself aside, what followed in the wake of the responses to Lamar's callout?  Not a full on battle rapper fanboy, but I chew on lyrics like a time manipulating cow or something.



Exactly what Kendrick wanted to happen, the level in hip-hop to rise, starting with the East Coast.

And possibly the most responses to a single verse ever seen.


----------



## mali (May 15, 2015)

The World said:


> damn how long have i been sleeping on g-eazy?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxnaPa8ohmM[/YOUTUBE]



normally i cant stand his nasally ass rapping but this shit bumps.


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

That song is in the wrong thread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)

Race still sore because G-Eazy fucked his bitch.


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

I like dicks, so...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2015)

ayyy lmao


----------



## NO (May 28, 2015)

Just started listening to Rocky's new album. I like L$D and Excuse Me so far. 

I'll post my full thoughts later once I complete a listen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2015)

I heard A$AP called Rita a spitter.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 29, 2015)

Surf is out for free on iTunes


----------



## Sauce (May 29, 2015)

ASAP got a new album?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 29, 2015)

Yup, it's really good too


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I heard A$AP called Rita a spitter.



he dragged the hell outta rita ora


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I heard A$AP called Rita a spitter.



He reckons it's an old tune and everyone is blowing out of proportion.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

spitters are quitters


----------



## NO (May 30, 2015)

>Rocky comes out with a better album than Kendrick
>gets worse reviews

This world.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2015)

jayjay

this is a no trolling zone, it's not like the Blender


----------



## NO (May 30, 2015)

I'm not sure what else to say. There's 6 tracks on Rocky's album that have replay value and I can only say that about 1 track on Kendrick's. Rocky's style was fairly reminiscent of what we heard from his previous album, just more refined and dealing with his acid trips. The problem with Kendrick is that he completely veered from his previous style. Rocky's album actually tried to sound like music instead of that audio-novel-in-the-form-of-music attempt we heard from Kendrick. Rocky's lyricism didn't get better, but it was consistent - and people like consistent. If that wasn't enough, none of Rocky's tracks tried to be mainstream-radio songs, exactly what Kendrick avoided, but every track still sounded sonically better. Rocky's features were actually relevant on this album and had something to add to every track, which I can't say about Anna Wise or Bilal. Rocky's Rita Ora diss is taking all his headlines and overshadowing how amazing this album really was.

It was a solid 8.5/10, just almost succeeded LONG.LIVE.A$AP, but I'd argue that was a party-hit centric album. It shouldn't be getting worse reviews than Kendrick's album, that's for sure.


----------



## Sauce (May 30, 2015)

The new ASAP album delivers. Not one track I didn't like and the latter half of the album is wavy as fuck.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm with Jayjay the new Asap album shits on TPAB. I don't think Rocky has ever made a weak project in his life, even though they all sound pretty much the same. I guess he'll branch out of his comfort zone a bit in the future.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> >Rocky comes out with a better album than Kendrick
> >gets worse reviews
> 
> This world.



 this shit posting


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

ASAP makes club music, because their albums  went different directions and had different motives I can't compare them. When it comes to lasting appeal though I think TPAB wins.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2015)

I wouldn't call ASAP club music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2015)

Not technically, but there's a good chunk of tracks on this album alone I can see being played in clubs, parties, etc.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ie565eX_ZE[/YOUTUBE]
Always fucking looked up to Tyler, he's always been my idol and it makes me feel all warm and shit hearing him say things like he can buy his mom a new range rover just because she wants one after living in section 8 housing.

I love this kid, no homo.

Maybe a little homo.

Just the tip.


----------



## Ae (Jun 18, 2015)

Just listened to some old Rocky songs, man it aged terribly.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 18, 2015)

No idea why people would hate on bound 2 from kanye


good song


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2015)

Can't wait for his new album btw.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 19, 2015)

New Czarface album sounds amazing. I had pretty high expectations after a fantastic debut album, but this seems to live up to them so far.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Ge33hrlN2Uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 19, 2015)

i literally CANNOT go a day without listening to 56 nights, monster, and beast mode.

any future fans?


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2015)

Bilaal said:


> i literally CANNOT go a day without listening to 56 nights, monster, and beast mode.
> 
> any future fans?



Wrong thread


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2015)

I fuck with Future heavy. March Madness is my theme song


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Jun 20, 2015)

Choa said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ie565eX_ZE[/YOUTUBE]
> Always fucking looked up to Tyler, he's always been my idol and it makes me feel all warm and shit hearing him say things like he can buy his mom a new range rover just because she wants one after living in section 8 housing.
> 
> I love this kid, no homo.
> ...




Tyler The Creater is basically middle class white rap, I can't stand guys like him and Childish Gambino. If they were white we'd all give them Iggy/Macklemore level hate.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2015)

[youtube]jzMhcP7ab3k[/youtube]

been my shit for bout a month now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Tyler The Creater is basically middle class white rap, I can't stand guys like him and Childish Gambino. If they were white we'd all give them Iggy/Macklemore level hate.



More like music nerds who profit off being awkward. but I don't see what's wrong with that. We have enough wannabe gangstas in the rap game. i'll give them props for being true to their selves and contributing something more unique to the genre.


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> [youtube]jzMhcP7ab3k[/youtube]
> 
> been my shit for bout a month now



yo this shit is nice

something fun to bump on a summer block party


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CkHZxYFMIgg[/YOUTUBE] ​


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2015)

So nobody is talking about Summertime 06?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

well that's a funny coincidence

para just vmed me a song off summertime 06


also bigpoppapump is a dumbfuck & gambino is goat

stay  mad


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2015)

vince staples da shit


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2015)

we talkin bout it in the NBA thread though


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2015)

It's an incredible album. You should definitely check it out. Para knows what he's talking about


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2015)

you talking to me or Luc because i've already listened to it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

he's talking to me


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 4, 2015)

I just came across this guy on YouTube and I'm curious to see what you guys think about this track (and artist in general). 

[YOUTUBE]py-6nu_douk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2015)

shit go hard

i like him


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-48u_uWMHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Jul 5, 2015)

i fucking hate myself for this but lil wayne's new mixtape is starting to grew on me


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 5, 2015)

The World said:


> shit go hard
> 
> i like him



:33

[YOUTUBE]Uq-N0LOiO7A[/YOUTUBE]

Another YT artist with a more toned down song:

[youtube]s6_m7IshbLw[/youtube]

Skip to 28:46


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 5, 2015)

Also, what's the general opinion of Dan Bull in this thread? 

[youtube]8RAhsw3pWXY[/youtube]

[youtube]8hKewg9qEyk[/youtube]

[youtube]addABbm5VPo[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]SQx1kbUbgaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2015)

The World said:


> -snip-


**


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> also bigpoppapump is a dumbfuck & gambino is goat
> 
> stay  mad



I bet you changed your facebook profile pic to a rainbow last week, gayboy.

Anyone see this stuff about 50 Cent filing for bankruptcy so he doesn't have to pay Rick Ross' baby mother in a lawsuit? What a legend.

50 Cent > Eminem.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pI2fIbATUPM[/YOUTUBE]

SMDH.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 15, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87P3UiUUyB0[/youtube]
Oldie but goldie

Shame Wiz is trash now, used to fuck with him heavily


----------



## LayZ (Jul 16, 2015)

*Marvel Classic Hip Hop Covers*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Real recognize real.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2015)

Dirty Sprite 2 leaked


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2015)

LayZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are awesome


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Dirty Sprite 2 leaked



That shit guaranteed to bump in the whip


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

Vault said:


> That shit guaranteed to bump in the whip



I hope you're joking


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2015)

Stop hating on Future Hendrix Massarace


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

Check out Lil Ugly Mane


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2015)

I serve the base i serve the base 

edit 

whats that ugly mane


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]t99r8JSdI7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2015)

I will check it out after i finish listening to this heat  

Yo Mike so far this shit is tough


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2015)

Colossal is just 

That beat, holy fuck  and the flow...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2015)

man I saw Vault's post and I listened and I felt hella trolled


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm actually mad as hell Young Thug is on this beat. Its not bad, but I know it would have been massacred in the right hands.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 17, 2015)

Vault said:


> I will check it out after i finish listening to this heat
> 
> Yo Mike so far this shit is tough



I know it is


Future Hendrix Dirty Sprite Legendary


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 17, 2015)

LayZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminded me of this. 

[YOUTUBE]5SPjPGeYlMU[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favourite underground emcees of that early 00s era. Was always underrated IMO.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2015)

Future is the most consistent rapper right now


----------



## Sloan (Jul 18, 2015)

Can anyone hook me up with a dl link on Ds2?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2015)

Bilaal said:


> Future is the most consistent rapper right now



Monster, 56 Nights, DS2 and supposedly another one coming this year   



Sloan said:


> Can anyone hook me up with a dl link on Ds2?



Search on twitter and you're guaranteed to find it pretty fast


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2015)

Action going after Ghostface for no reason that's not gonna end well  Bronson has no leg to stand on, his whole fucking steez is Ghosts smfh


----------



## Sloan (Jul 20, 2015)

I serve the base!


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Vault said:


> Action going after Ghostface for no reason that's not gonna end well  Bronson has no leg to stand on, his whole fucking steez is Ghosts smfh



He's already been warned

[YOUTUBE]z93IaKPY_Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

action


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jnc-oh2aKo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

Ayy anyone check out The Internets Ego Death?  

That is a really great record


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

No it's not Vault


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

What do you know about Massarace  Stahp


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]T9QldYXXJO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]leDzWauY5Tw[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favorite Doom albums.

Also, if there are any other artists out there that incorporate samples from like television, old movies or anything like this put me on.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

Ego Death is good as shit. Also new Krit?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]60uP9kG2rZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

It don't really matter how big them is. So much as a nipple, cause you could have a chick with D-Triple, except the nipple little. 

 

New krit? Sauce?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

nvm, I didn't read it. Egyptian Cotton is old. But he should be dropping something soon tho. A mixtape or something


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]leDzWauY5Tw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> One of my favorite Doom albums.
> 
> Also, if there are any other artists out there that incorporate samples from like television, old movies or anything like this put me on.



Liquid Swords by GZA comes to mind


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

Ghostface does actually does very similar snippets guess that's the whole comic book personas it's like a comic strip or cartoon. Wu with their Kung fu samples come to mind


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Liquid Swords by GZA comes to mind



Thank you, it's a dope song and album.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 22, 2015)

The issue isn't even Meek calling out ghost-writing itself, because in the game that's clearly frowned upon despite the fact that dudes like Dre and Nas have had some shit ghost written for them.

The issue is the fact that Drake is supposed to be his "boy" and Meek called him out without batting an eye lid. He sold his "boy" out. He's questionable, because he did the same thing to Wale when Wale didn't tweet his album. Deep down he's a hater.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

Nas? I don't think so, I thought he was a ghost writer for other rappers?

And its been known that Drake doesn't write all his stuff. I really don't see it as a big deal though. How do y'all feel though, about "stars" having ghost-writers?

And yeah, Meek did the same shit to Wale. MMG is full of trash though, I'm not surprised. And I don't even know why he's upset about Drake not tweeting about his album when his album actually did decent numbers


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

Doesn't that make Biggie the ultimate ghost-writer then?


----------



## Mυgen (Jul 22, 2015)

biggie smalls is the illest 

[YOUTUBE]YodzjpvrtJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

God Movement said:


> The issue isn't even Meek calling out ghost-writing itself, because in the game that's clearly frowned upon despite the fact that dudes like Dre and *Nas have had some shit ghost written for them.*
> The issue is the fact that Drake is supposed to be his "boy" and Meek called him out without batting an eye lid. He sold his "boy" out. He's questionable, because he did the same thing to Wale when Wale didn't tweet his album. Deep down he's a hater.



dafuq my dude


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't fuck with the whole ghost-writing thing. I just can't wrap my head around someone having their lyrics written for them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't either, Rap is a competitive genre, Who is the best rapper is as big of question as the best athlete, If you're going to have someone write your lyrics for you and try to sweep that under the rug, that rubs me the wrong way.

But good music is good music.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I don't fuck with the whole ghost-writing thing. I just can't wrap my head around someone having their lyrics written for them.





~Gesy~ said:


> I don't either, Rap is a competitive genre, Who is the best rapper is as big of question as the best athlete, If you're going to have someone write your lyrics for you and try to sweep that under the rug, that rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> But good music is good music.



But what if their music is really good and they never tried to say they were the best rapper? Like if they put out hits, classic albums, but on some songs they don't write completely by themselves, should that take away from their artistry?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2015)

[youtube]hO2Yvf5bw7M[/youtube]

One of the hardest tracks I've heard in a long time 

Certified


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 22, 2015)

If Drake had a ghost writer then his music should be a lot better

He must have pissed off one of his writers 

Jigga for example


----------



## Sansa (Jul 22, 2015)

Why are people acting like Drake having a ghost writer is even news?

Like, that's common knowledge.

Why're you surprised?

OG Maco is talking shit about Drake on twitter, like he's relevant 

I swear, for all the shit people talk about Drake, his albums still do way better numbers than theirs.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm just trying facilitate some conversation and get this thread breathing a little bit.

Like I'm sure people would be distraught if Kendrick or J. Cole didn't write their own rhymes. Why does Drake get a pass?


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2015)

Mastercoon showing how little he understand hip hop and rap smfh


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I'm just trying facilitate some conversation and get this thread breathing a little bit.
> 
> Like I'm sure people would be distraught if Kendrick or J. Cole didn't write their own rhymes. Why does Drake get a pass?



No, I wouldn't care if they did either. Artists have been collaborating with each other in the creative process since forever. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Vault is a fuck boi confirmed


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

hasn't hip hop always been an exception to this though?


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> hasn't hip hop always been an exception to this though?



Why should it be? 

Once people get past being a purist and stop being anal about it. Then they'll realize it doesn't matter.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

People would argue that its what separates hip hop. The fact that you're expected to write your own shit adds a layer of authenticity to the art. Or rather what makes it art as opposed to just a product. 

Add that in other genres you can change a lot more things. Two singers aren't going to sing the same song the same way. Two guitarists can add their own little signature to a song. There's a reason you can't really 'cover' a rap song. With rap all you have really is your word. 

And its not like you can't collaborate and work with other artists to create something special in hip hop. Producers do that all of the time, but rapping _is_ different. Its unique in its barebone-ness. 

Personally I don't like ghost writing. But I do think Drake is a bit different because 

a. he's not that great of a "rapper" anyway, he makes hits. He sings songs. 

b. He's less rapper, more....I don't know. He's responsible for this new wave of RnB/rap you see with PND, Ty Dolla $ign/Chris Brown etc. It's something a bit different.

Like if Kendrick or Cole or Earl or Vince didn't write their own shit I'd be mad. But a guy like Drake, not so much. I'd even put Gambino in that area. I wouldn't be mad if he didn't write his own stuff because his music is usually a lot more than just the rapping.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm glad you didn't say some shit about culture. It's still just music, what matter is if the music is good or not. Kendrick's songs wouldn't be any less profound if someone else had wrote it. People like Kendrick because his songs are great regardless of who wrote it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Disagree, especially because of how personal his music is.

Lyrical rappers should write their own lyrics; plain and simple.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

Having a ghost-writer doesn't mean you have no input though. Lots of singers write their songs telling personal stories, but they have people that help.

And that was one of my points, he's not overly lyrical. He has some witty punchlines every now and again, but he's not dropping extended and impressive metaphors or anything. Most of his music is pretty straightforward.

And of course its still music. It can even be good or great music. But looking at it through a hip-hop lens it definitely brings him down a peg. I'm still gonna get Views From the 6 though.

Again I think its that fine line between being a performer and an artist. And even when you separate the terms like that, they still kinda overlap. So I guess I'm really just pretty meh about it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

^ To be fair, Drake has put out more albums and his music has a broader demographic 





Super Mike said:


> Having a ghost-writer doesn't mean you have no input though. Lots of singers write their songs telling personal stories, but they have people that help.



But having a Ghost-writer does bring the authenticity of your music into question, which _is_ one of the staples rappers are judged on. If you admit to borrowing bars from others, people will wonder how much.


> And that was one of my points, he's not overly lyrical. He has some witty punchlines every now and again, but he's not dropping extended and impressive metaphors or anything. Most of his music is pretty straightforward.



Which why it's not big deal for him to have help lol. If his goal is solely to make good music it's ok to admit you have a writing team or whatever. But I don't think you can call yourself the best doing so.


> And of course its still music. It can even be good or great music. But looking at it through a hip-hop lens it definitely brings him down a peg. I'm still gonna get Views From the 6 though.



My point exactly


> Again I think its that fine line between being a performer and an artist. And even when you separate the terms like that, they still kinda overlap. So I guess I'm really just pretty meh about it.



My point exactly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2015)

.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 23, 2015)

I was thinking of Dead Prez who allegedly wrote for Nas. Think the story got shut down now though. So my bad.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

ayyyyyyyy lmao


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

King push


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> And of course its still music. It can even be good or great music. But looking at it through a hip-hop lens it definitely brings him down a peg. I'm still gonna get Views From the 6 though.



What lens? The vast majority of listeners doesn't care. The only people who's expecting rappers to write their own songs are the vocal minority. There's no hip-hop lens, it's a self-imposed expectation.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

This is too funny.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> hasn't hip hop always been an exception to this though?



It always has been why do you think every time ghost writing is mentioned people go all up in arms and shit gets so heated. Rapping is all about creativity and structure and that's what the best lyricists are about the flow delivery and what they are saying so to say ghost writing isn't a problem when it's directly linked to their creativity as artists makes no sense. But no only the minority of rappers and fans care about that


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2015)

ae said:


> What lens? The vast majority of listeners doesn't care. The only people who's expecting rappers to write their own songs are the vocal minority. There's no hip-hop lens, it's a self-imposed expectation.



If only the minority cared this wouldn't be as big as a problem. People care dude


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> If only the minority cared this wouldn't be as big as a problem. People care dude



What big problem? Meek called out Drake, internet reacts, forget about it next week.


----------



## Sloan (Jul 24, 2015)

Not even a big Drake fan but he writes his own lyrics, not sure what Meek is on about eh mad cuzz his album didnt get tweeted lol


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2015)

Wait there's a Meek/Drake beef on now?

And ae, saying those who care about rappers' authenticity are a vocal minority is pure gaarbaaj.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

Sloan said:


> Not even a big Drake fan but he writes his own lyrics, not sure what Meek is on about eh mad cuzz his album didnt get tweeted lol



Were you in the studio with the dude?

There's already proof that he received a rough copy of his 10 bands track.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2015)

Fuck it *#TeamDrake* lets go


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

No one is even talking about it any more


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 24, 2015)

People are still talking about it lol


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uv-_Ms8Px7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> People are still talking about it lol



I'm talking about actual people, not hip-hop forums.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2015)

ae said:


> I'm talking about actual people, not hip-hop forums.



I'm talking about actual people.


----------



## Sloan (Jul 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Were you in the studio with the dude?
> 
> There's already proof that he received a rough copy of his 10 bands track.



No, were you?

Links?  Many artists have had tracks written for them that doesn't mean every single song they got is written by someone else.  His ghostwriter must be from Toronto cuzz he often pays tribute to the city with lyrics that only someone from Toronto would write/know

Also lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2015)

gonna see nas and kendrick in one night next week 
hype


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 25, 2015)

Drake clearly writes his own shit. Maybe some of the pop shit he puts out is Ghost written (which isn't a big fucking deal since we all know Majid Jordan/PND/Weeknd have probably all written shit for Drake on the sogs they produce) but his raps are his own. FOH.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

Drake's new "diss" song is fucking garbage and that makes me sad because Meek Mills needs to be put in his place.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2015)

How was it garbage?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 25, 2015)

>opinions

they say they're like assholes...everyone has one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2015)

Wasn't garbage; wasn't nothing to "OoooOOOooOh" about either. 

It's the usual drake flex


----------



## αce (Jul 25, 2015)

meek mill tweets - 18
meek mill best track on album - rico


drake tweets- 0
diss tracks - 1





meek mill looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) atm


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

I wouldn't even know who Meek Mill is if he weren't hittin Nicki


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2015)

Well then, Mission Accomplished


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

>looks up "Ima Boss"

yeah, I've heard this. Never knew who the artist was tho; and for good reason.

so I assume I've heard those other songs too, but they're probably unmemorable and lame


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2015)

Well Game gave us The Documentary at least


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2015)

Meek is fucking done

Drake didn't even go hard on charged up and still killed him


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2015)

nah. if meek handles it right it might just boost his sales


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Drake's new "diss" song is fucking garbage and that makes me sad because Meek Mills needs to be put in his place.



Sounded less like a diss track as opposed to warning shots


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't even know who Meek Mill is if he weren't hittin Nicki


i think that says more about you


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> nah. if meek handles it right it might just boost his sales


too bad all meek mill best songs feature Drake lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Dude's a clown


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dude's a clown



I bet some of Drake's cars are more expensive than this guy.

What a loser

Hurry up and release your scream track detailing how you'll shoot Drake and other shit


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2015)

I said Drake's diss track was garbage because it's not a "diss" track. It's a regular Drake song. As a Drake song it's okay. As a diss track it is garbage.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

^
You ain't never lied.

As a diss its that hot garbage


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

I think the days of getting crazy diss tracks are over


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2015)

Meek lost the moment he decided to open his mouth.

Charged Up was a bait.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2015)

these ain't even real beefs, this shit is just petty


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I said Drake's diss track was garbage because it's not a "diss" track. It's a regular Drake song. As a Drake song it's okay. As a diss track it is garbage.



Yeah, there's no denying it was herbal tea in the morning soft


----------



## Sloan (Jul 26, 2015)

"Done doin favours for people, cuzz It's like I don't need the money I get off of for a feature".

Drake doing a verse on your album is a bigger favour than for him to tweet your album.

Could've went a lil harder tho


----------



## Sloan (Jul 26, 2015)

CLICK

Daylyt>>


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> these ain't even real beefs, this shit is just petty



It's not a beef until someone's dead


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2015)

The Meek Mill drop actually aint bad. It's actually pretty good. Double for coming from Meek.

That's actually an understatement, it slaps. His actual rapping is still shit though.


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2015)

Sloan said:


> here
> 
> Daylyt>>



lawd


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2015)

Toppest fucking keks


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2015)

Please stop making fake versace


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2015)

Was just reading Canibus' wiki article...is there anyone with a sadder career?



Sloan said:


> "Done doin favours for people, cuzz It's like I don't need the money I get off of for a feature".
> 
> Drake doing a verse on your album is a bigger favour than for him to tweet your album.
> 
> Could've went a lil harder tho



He called the dream chaser over to his label where dreams come true.  If that's not disrespectful what is?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2015)

does Drake have Toronto executives and politicians on his pay role or some shit? These guys are willing to go to war for him which is weird considering he's a rapper that makes songs that you couldn't play for most of your constituency and most old white people wouldn't approve of.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 28, 2015)

Middle aged white men love rap


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2015)

really? I don't really know any (other than one if you count 37 as middle aged) so I guess I wouldn't know.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 28, 2015)

A lot of them do. I don't know the stats off my head, but I'm sure its a decent amount.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2015)

yeah middle aged white people like hip hop

1988 was a looooooong time ago


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 28, 2015)

i have a friend who says "trigga" during karaoke so there's that i guess


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2015)

SERIOUSLY LISTEN TO THIS SHIT

here

  

I'm dyin son


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2015)

This shit ride to me

[YOUTUBE]2Tt6qI5aGyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morglay (Jul 28, 2015)

Safaree


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2015)

I was working at a store and a middle-aged white guy pulled up blasting Drake's Successful. White hair and everything.

Jump Out The Face is killing it though. Shit slaps too hard.

[YOUTUBE]keUq78U87ZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2015)

The Weeknd, Drake, Future, and Tory Lanez all renegaded Meek in that album.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]it_f23zNj4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Jul 29, 2015)

Speaking of meek...



edit: ninja'd

meek better come back hard before drake releases a diss album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Lol nah, Drake has backed him into a corner, choosing not to respond would be career suicide. No matter how good his music gets, he'll always be known as the dude who got bodied by drake.

Might end up happening anyway, but he should at least put up a fight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


>






What's funny is that I'm still seeing these as warning shots too. If or when Meek replies I know that's when Drake will drop something that'll K.O the dude


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2015)

Drake can't stop getting W's.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2015)

meek just fucked his career
why did he go after fucking goliath

drake releases a warm up track
meek doesnt drop track promised for flex
drake drops another track when everyone sleeping


at this point, meeks track is just gonna look like catch up





and drake actually sent champagne bottles to charlamagne


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

"trigger fingers turn to twitter fingers"

BODIED 

MEEK TAKE THIS L


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rEUTGj1yOME[/YOUTUBE]

Another W


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2015)

man getting knocked out by Drake

 

that's some shameful shit rofl


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2015)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> [YOUTUBE]rEUTGj1yOME[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Another W



oh damn


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2015)

6 G O D He's the holy one


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2015)

You guys are really gassing that diss way to much.

These young'ns


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

I think more people are laughing at Meek than praising the diss honestly


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I think more people are laughing at Meek than praising the diss honestly



This

The shit is hilarious. The diss ain't ether level but it's still entertaining at the end of the day too and it just makes Mills look weak.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2015)

this shit is hilarious for a lot of reasons

it's layered

and quite possibly the low point of hip hop feuds this decade so far


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Tweet Mill lawst


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

I have newly renewed respect for Drake. I'm back on the 6 wagon. 6 God da truth.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2015)

Anything Meek fires back with is gonna be weak as fuck and look forced because Drake dropped 2 on him while he was on twitter being a bitch

Nicki must be embarrassed


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

They will play back to back in the club. Plus it sounds like a Meek type beat


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2015)

You guys are underestimating meek.  

The guy was a battle rapper before he blew.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

Doesn't matter he's already lost.

Not only did he start this shit. He started it on twitter over some dumb shit. Then he responds to the diss with "I can tell he wrote that one tho" then Drake releases another diss and he still hasn't clapped back. He's gonna look like a pussy unless he completely destroys Drake, and idt he can do that.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

Relax lol. Drake isn't that great a rapper either. He's just got a bigger fanbase and variety in his songs.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2015)

^Isn't Choa a girl?  That's why she thinks he's an awesome lyricist. 



Super Mike said:


> They will play back to back in the club. Plus it sounds like a Meek type beat



They will play "back to back" back to back with a Meek song.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

This why Drake sent Charlamagne bottles btw

[YOUTUBE]3JU7lFi-t-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

had that on repeat yesterday.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> You guys are underestimating meek.
> 
> The guy was a battle rapper before he blew.


Meek challenged Cassidy to a battle rap, Cass accepted then Meek got quiet and it never happened.   Coincidentally this was the last time he got destroyed in a beef when Raid came out.  He can't beat West Rappers claiming their king of NY.  He can't beat washed up rappers from his own city.  He can't even beat singers.   This dude is supposed to be street certified. ..Ross is gonna ban him from Miami if he keeps getting that work.  

Next thing you know Macklemore is going to roast him in a diss track.


Marcellina said:


>





Suzuku said:


> [YOUTUBE]rEUTGj1yOME[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Another W



Drake better be careful,  he's gonna fuck around and end this man's career.  Clubs are gonna have to switch up playlists to keep their tracks far apart.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Meek challenged Cassidy to a battle rap, Cass accepted then Meek got quiet and it never happened.   Coincidentally this was the last time he got destroyed in a beef when Raid came out.  He can't beat West Rappers claiming their king of NY.  He can't beat washed up rappers from his own city.  He can't even beat singers.   This dude is supposed to be street certified. ..Ross is gonna ban him from Miami if he keeps getting that work.
> 
> Next thing you know Macklemore is going to roast him in a diss track.
> 
> ...



I can't.  I really can't.  

Yall Drake stans kills me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

This whole thing started because Meek claimed Drake wasn't authentic, Drake respond with not just bars, but bars that can be played like his usual tracks.

I don't even like Drake, but I find him to be quite an intelligent dude in how he handled this. Meek can't win, But he still has to respond.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ixtRNsU8mQ8[/YOUTUBE]

lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2015)

if i see another tweet before a track reply from meek...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2015)

Funk Flex about to drop the diss on hot 97.

Redemption


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> the fuq?
> 
> You act like Drake is lyrical LOL.
> 
> He makes great club songs.



Drake sounds 9x better than Meek Mill any day



Mider T said:


> ^Isn't Choa a girl?  That's why she thinks he's an awesome lyricist.


This is just lol

This is beyond ignorant, this is just straight up retarded, how do you make it through life?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

smh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

T-Shirt and Buddens is still a really good diss lol


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Funk Flex about to drop the diss on hot 97.
> 
> Redemption


Meek need to get his sorry ass outta here it's too late. When Nicki done with his ass his career is pretty much over.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> smh



His next post tried to divert attention.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm impressed at how well Drake has handled this whole situation. 

Meek looking like a bitch out here


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2015)

Choa said:


> Drake sounds 9x better than Meek Mill any day
> 
> 
> This is just lol
> ...



You do realize that your opinion is completely relative to your own two ears right?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll say this if he can get Nicki on the diss track......

ouchh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

She wouldn't do that tho. She's probably tighter to Drake despite Meek being the one hitting atm


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> She wouldn't do that tho. She's probably tighter to Drake despite Meek being the one hitting atm



She threw shade last night at drake tho....

You can read into it what you want.

While it was def directed at her X, it kinda is a slap to drake too.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)

Mider T said:


> ^Isn't Choa a girl?  That's why she thinks he's an awesome lyricist.



Choa is a dude blacker than Meek.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Why did Drake remain silent when we begged him to come at Kendrick tho?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

I think that's because rappers nowadays are just too bitchmade and wont say names. So people interpret it so many different ways and they always have an out. "If the hate fits" type shit. 

she might have tho, I'm not really following it outside of what I see on my TL. The memes more disrespectful than any of the dissing lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why did Drake remain silent when we begged him to come at Kendrick tho?



Gotta pick and choose your battles. He ain't want it with Kendrick. Hell he don't want it with Luda 



Suzuku said:


> smh



Really? Showing stacks? Does he not know how much more Drake got than him or something? smdh, see this the shit that makes him look weak yo


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> Really? Showing stacks? Does he not know how much more Drake got than him or something? smdh, see this the shit that makes him look weak yo



I see the opposite. 

Chillin making money, know he got heat waiting for em.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why did Drake remain silent when we begged him to come at Kendrick tho?


Drake know better than that lmao plus Kendrick not on some bitch made keyboard warrior shit like Meek.

And Nicki ain't dissing Drake. She probably upset Meek started this BS.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I see the opposite.
> 
> Chillin making money, know he got heat waiting for em.


"Chilling" but all he doing is throwing around shade on twitter like a teenage girl lol. His money is nowhere near touching Drake either. Valley vs. the mountain. Nicki dwarfs his ass.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)

oh shit


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

The Blue Jays play the Phillies tonight. They gotta play back to back


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> The Blue Jays play the Phillies tonight. They gotta play back to back



Watch this all be a ruse to sell baseball tickets.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)

tweetin fingers


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Here comes the memes


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2015)

Dan Pfeiffer ‏@danpfeiffer  8h8 hours ago
I am ambivalent on Meek Mill as a rapper, but baiting Drake into a week long feud just as his album dropped is brilliant marketing
48 retweets 24 favorites
Reply  Retweet48  Favorite24
More


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

It raises awareness I guess,But I don't think it'll raise sales by a noticable amount. A lot of people didn't even know who he was.


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

AP where dat diss track at


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

some Drake fans were throwing his shit away lol


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

It's already too late. Didn't you see the meme?


----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2015)

its already too late
idk what meek is gonna say about drake that im going to believe or that isn't redundant


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why did Drake remain silent when we begged him to come at Kendrick tho?



He went at Kendrick on the "Shit" remix , or was I trippin?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

lol, if he went at Kendrick in that booboo verse then we're doing him a favor not mentioning it


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2015)

why would people sleep on him after TPAB?

Lyrically that album was special


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Para acting like we ain't dealing with pleb hip hop fans


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2015)

tfw people don't appreciate subtle high level usage of the english language


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> It's already too late. Didn't you see the meme?



That set tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

high level usage of the English language?

People just wasn't feeling what he had to say, I don't think any serious individual said the bars were weak.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2015)

meek need twitter rehab

also kendrick fans try to insert him everywhere smh, vault you on trial


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

Kendrick's shit was not special foh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

more special than Drake's latest project fo sho.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

Kendrick stans insecure as fuck


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> why would people sleep on him after TPAB?
> 
> Lyrically that album was special



GKMC was a much superior album


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

PB throwing me under the bus read the shit again then see if you can mold me into this bullshit


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2015)

lol Vault you was right


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

I told you


----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2015)

i thought to pimp a butterfly was significantly better than gkmc
more cohesive and just as personal as the first

i can understand if people didn't like it though, since the first album was way more accessible


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

αce said:


> i thought to pimp a butterfly was significantly better than gkmc
> more cohesive and just as personal as the first
> 
> i can understand if people didn't like it though, since the first album was way more accessible



My thoughts exactly

EDIT: second album, Section .80 is technically his first


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

To pimp is much better than good kid I agree  

Best album of 2015 and I doubt anything is surpassing it


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I can't.  I really can't.
> 
> Yall Drake stans kills me



Stan?   Do you not see what's happening here?  Meek is getting embarrassed.


----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2015)

because big sean has terrible albums


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 29, 2015)

So does Kendrick. 

Section 80 is the only true classic, good kid is cool, but most of the hits has ovo paws all over them.


----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2015)

>kendrick
>bad album

jump off the empire state


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 29, 2015)

Bruh, get off Kendrick dick. 

Schoolboy Q makes better music than cuh.

Kendrick just has bars , but then again so does Cassidy.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2015)

This is real?


Big Sean has a boring flow, he has sick lines sometimes, but he just sounds boring.


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 29, 2015)

Ya scared to talk about the real god , Cole World.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Schoolboy Q the guy who made that mediocre Oxymoron? 

These stans kill me


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 29, 2015)

What's Kendrick's best song Vault? 

You better not say anything off the garbo Pimp  a Butterfly.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

But most of his profound shit is on To pimp but aight maad city or Compton even money trees. 

you gon say spiteful chant aren't you


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 29, 2015)

I fuck with Money Trees, had it in my sig for awhile. 

My shit is The Heart part 2, still haven't heard him get off harder than that.


To Pimp felt like half rehash of all DJ Quik and Sugar Free's shit, half poetry reading.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> What's Kendrick's best song Vault?
> 
> You better not say anything off the garbo Pimp  a Butterfly.


My favorite is "Keisha's Song".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Sing About Me/ I'm Dying of Thirst


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

oh shit lmao


----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2015)

here


gggggggggg
wp

game over son


----------



## αce (Jul 29, 2015)

> Sing About Me/ I'm Dying of Thirst




this and personally i love institutionalized off of tpab
captures the statement "you can take them out the hood, but you cant take the hood out of them" perfectly


----------



## Rindaman (Jul 29, 2015)

Damn, the L's keep piling up.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Seriously that's news to people? I love how the biggie duets version was used not the original where the flows are much more identical 

What happened to hip hop


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Rap beefs used to be something you may not walk away from.

Now it's something you do to get social media likes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

MICHAEL JORDAN BITCH

BOUNCE BOUNCE


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

My top Kendrick songs tho. Hmm. Off the top of my head probably

Alright
m.a.a.d. city
spiteful chant or rigamortis

and who's talking shit about Q? Fuckin crazy


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

And I like Dark Sky Paradise. It was cool. I really liked Big Sean before his first album. His mixtapes were good.

trip post because idgaf


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 29, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> The Blue Jays play the Phillies tonight. They gotta play back to back







Talk about insult to injury


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2015)

everybody ape off biggie shit tho.


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2015)

Has anyone been listening to Bishop Nehru? Found more of his stuff when listening to DOOM and I must say he got bars! I rate him better than Childish Gambino at this point


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 30, 2015)

ahh Meek its over.  Don't even try to come back from this.  You had an opportunity.  

You could of did it like Jadakiss did when he dissed beanie siegel and released your diss song at your concert in Toronto.  noo...

We still waited gave you 24 hours to drop something?

but no...

Its over fam...wrap it up..
You lost all credibility.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

Meek Mills had credibility in the first place o.O


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

He lost all shred of what little credibility he had when he joined Maybach


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 30, 2015)

Hell yea in the hood they love meek.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

man, the hood used to champion good rappers ;[


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone listen to Hiatus Kaiyote? They fucking lethal. 

It's sort of Jazz mixed with neo-soul/R&B and a bit of hip-hop influence, if you're into that sort of thing. It's becoming my favorite genre when done right though. It's a perfect mixture to all my musical sensibilities. Between them and The Internet I think I've found a new love. They remind me a lot of Soulquarion-era Badu when imo she was at her best. Mama's Gun da GOAT.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

The Hood love Future. We all love Future.


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

I serve the base I serve the base


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

I still think you guys are trolling me with this Future praising

I really do


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

I JUS FUCKED YO BITCH IN SOME GUCCI FLIP FLOPS


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 30, 2015)

whats sad is the club and the hood does love future.

Same place Meek thrives


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Future dat fye foh you hispters


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Future Hendrix


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2015)

future sucks


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Vault said:


> Future Hendrix


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I still think you guys are trolling me with this Future praising
> 
> I really do



Future Hendrix Legendary.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 30, 2015)

Bambino said:


> Has anyone been listening to Bishop Nehru? Found more of his stuff when listening to DOOM and I must say he got bars! I rate him better than Childish Gambino at this point



Nehruvia was fire. Ain't he only like 16? He is leagues above Gambino imo if he can put out albums like that consistently.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Future Hendrix got purple actavis on deck


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I still think you guys are trolling me with this Future praising
> 
> I really do



They're not trolling 

They just have bad taste


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 30, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Future Hendrix got purple actavis on deck


----------



## Lit (Jul 30, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Anyone listen to Hiatus Kaiyote? They fucking lethal.
> 
> It's sort of Jazz mixed with neo-soul/R&B and a bit of hip-hop influence, if you're into that sort of thing. It's becoming my favorite genre when done right though. It's a perfect mixture to all my musical sensibilities. Between them and The Internet I think I've found a new love. They remind me a lot of Soulquarion-era Badu when imo she was at her best. Mama's Gun da GOAT.



Yeah I've listened to them! But you know who's the shit? The Internet. From OFWGKTA. They're one of the best groups to come out with neo-soul recently, since the genre is kind of dying. 

And yeah I gave Meek Mill a try before he dissed Drake, but then he dissed Drake, so now I refuse to listen to him. I feel sorry for Nicki though cause she's like, stuck in between all of this. But then Safari just had to open his dumbass mouth and say he's her ghostwriter...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

If you can't appreciate Future you're probably some elitist, purist, fuck boy. He makes fun music. If you're not his intended audience idek why you're even having a discussion about it lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 30, 2015)

Future is the turn up in the club.

Along with French Montana, 2 Chains, Drake, Rich Homie Quan, Migos, Fetty Wap etc etc

That music has its def place.  Its the music we drink to and girls twerk on us to in the club.

Ill be damned if I listen to it though when I'm sober or cruising.  It has its place.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2015)

^agreed, the quality doesn't come from lyrical ability.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> If you can't appreciate Future you're probably some elitist, purist, fuck boy. He makes fun music. If you're not his intended audience idek why you're even having a discussion about it lol



lol this post made me giggle like a schoolgirl


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QTOXuFS3Nds[/YOUTUBE]

I want Pusha and this lady to work together more in the future.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

Para u never served base a day in his life, I wouldn't expect you to understand


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 30, 2015)

Exactly!  Vault where are you from?


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm from England mate


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

i listened to that album before you mentioned it, my friend told me about them awhile back.  I thought it was fine and worth a spin.  I will say it's really cool/strange/surreal seeing the J Dilla sound become the most influential sound to come from the 2000s.  His legacy grows every year, he's truly one of the all time greats.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Vault the only white fuck boi in England with 808s bumping hood shit


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

>fine

It's easily top 3 album of the year.


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

J Dilla phenomenon really taking off. It's just sad he had to die for motherfuckers to appreciate


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Suzu you think I'm white?  why would you even think that ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

because you said it 

>Common's Rewind That shoutout verse to Dilla


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i listened to that album before you mentioned it, my friend told me about them awhile back.  I thought it was fine and worth a spin.  I will say it's really cool/strange/surreal seeing the J Dilla sound become the most influential sound to come from the 2000s.  His legacy grows every year, he's truly one of the all time greats.



Anyone who'd ever debate that is crazy.  Almost every producer out now has been influenced by him.

The following top 8 producers right here set the tone for all.

J Dilla
Premier
Pete Rock
Dr Dre
Timbaland 
Q tip
Rza
large professor.


To me this list is the most influential producers


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Because I'm from England I'm auto white?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

you should listen to more music Suzuku


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Vault said:


> Because I'm from England I'm auto white?


You said it 



Parallax said:


> you should listen to more music Suzuku


I'm not listening to your hipster west coast rap groups 

Or you trying to say shit like TPAB and Summertime '06 is top 3 shit from this year


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Madlib is amazing.. Met him in person.  But hes an underground producer.
> 
> He was never mainstream, therefore wasn't influential which is what my list was based off.



you can be influential and never be a major mainstream act

history is littered with examples of this from every medium and every genre


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

> [Verse 2]
> This one's for my man J Dilla
> As I say these words, my eyes fill up
> Cuz wasn't non' realer than James Dewitt Yancey
> ...


 **


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

im not talking about just hip hop

but i mean you have drake drinking from a grammy cup so im not really gonna waste my time


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> you can be influential and never be a major mainstream act
> 
> history is littered with examples of this from every medium and every genre



I should of edit what I meant.  He wasn't AS influential as the people mentioned on my list.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> im not talking about just hip hop
> 
> but i mean you have drake drinking from a grammy cup so im not really gonna waste my time


I hate any other genre outside of hip-hop/r&b/soul and variants of it other than alternative rock, and even then it's only groups like Gorrilaz that have hip-hop inspired roots


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

i think Madlib is more influential than Timbaland.  Timbaland style was hot for like 5 years but now it's all be forgotten about or has been made irrelevant, while Madlib's stuff has been pretty huge in the development of a lot of west coast hip hop for nearly a decade and still is.


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2015)

im gonna go ahead and add the neptunes on that list son


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

NERD da GOAT


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Suzu if you really are saying that then genres you should be 

Blues -> jazz -> jazz fusion -> funk -> soul -> hip hop -> rnb -> neo soul


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

yes that's about right


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2015)

im gonna see run the jewels tomorrow and schoolboy q live
and then the day after im gonna see nas and kendrick

its gonna be a good weekend boys


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Top of the morning, my fist to your face is fucking Folgers


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2015)

the beat breaks and your teeth break


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

Still deciding if I want to go see Kamasi Washington


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Massarace have you listened to The Epic?  if so then this shit shouldn't be a debate. At all


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

αce said:


> the beat breaks and your teeth break



Love what you did with the place it looks gorgeous


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

ae said:


> Still deciding if I want to go see Kamasi Washington



i saw him live last summer for free, it's worth it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

ace lucky as fuck. I'm going to see Chance in Nov, haven't seen him yet

and ego death is so slept on


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

No one is sleeping on it. Its just not good. Syd sings with the passion of a potato.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

its good to see your talent isn't restricted to the theater section


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

ae said:


> No one is sleeping on it. Its just not good. Syd sings with the passion of a potato.


foh estupido


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Mike with that heat  

Also that Lianne ava  she has a new album dawg


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

Lianne is fuckin fine. I know Prince probably hit


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Don't say the purple one hit man 

I doubt doe


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

lol the purple one


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah that one. And they were working pretty closely together a while back. I think he helped with this album


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

Prince is weird

you should youtube Price and Kevin Smith

it's worth your time I promise


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

everyone always has crazy ass Prince stories. I know he's got to be a really wacky guy.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

Prince the GOAT


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2015)

yeah Prince is fucking awesome

I kinda like that he's a wacko


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2015)

Funk teasing Meeks track right now on Hot97.

the Hagoromo and Hamura


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

Source

Got damn Meek


----------



## Soca (Jul 30, 2015)

The only good thing he did was drop the reference tracks other than that the diss wasn't that good. But now time for Drake to reel dude in


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

It wasn't too good, but its not trash like twitter is saying right now lol


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Weeeaaaaakk Mill Sauce


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2015)

meek just clap backed himself


----------



## Styles (Jul 30, 2015)

Damn. This is a really bad look on Drake. Confirmed ghost writer. Surprised he isn't getting killed on twitter as much as he should for this.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

6 GOD WON


----------



## αce (Jul 30, 2015)

and drake just posted this


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Drake bout to take this nogga soul


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Miller has fucking credits on Know Yourself not to mention that was not an album it was a mixtape. Who gives a fuck. And let's be real people listen to Drake because his music sounds good not because he's the second coming of Tupac.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 30, 2015)

It was a mixtape but he sold it like it was an album so....


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)

Whataburger won the beef


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Soca (Jul 31, 2015)

omg 



Suzuku said:


> Whataburger won the beef



It's a wrap


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

the jump cutting stuff was so annoying.

and a bunch you can't really understand


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Nicki break up incoming


----------



## SLB (Jul 31, 2015)

holy shit meek just bodied himself 

MARC


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2015)

Can't believe this almost took a week to put out. looks like meek needs a ghostwriter himself


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

seriously I don't think half the people in here realizes, Drake has to explain those reference tracks.  LOL As of right now that is ghost writing


----------



## SLB (Jul 31, 2015)

ted

i legit can't breathe over here


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2015)

Like Marc said, the reference tracks were the only good thing about it. the rest was just filler


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Im going to give dude benefit of the doubt.  He's on tour in Canada.  This prob best he could come up with on fly.  The take away from this diss should be drake has ghost writers.  Which isn't a big deal.  90 % of main stream pop artist do too.  

Meek better come with the bars next time.  Slow it down and rap like he did at the end.  Hard purposeful bars


----------



## Soca (Jul 31, 2015)

baha


----------



## SLB (Jul 31, 2015)

i actually had no idea norm was such a pimp


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> baha



Haha


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2015)

I wanna know who's managing PR on that dude's account


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Actually Drake know what's up





This shit entertaining as fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Arcana (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

idk how you would even go at Drake anymore. You can't really diss him everybody know he's not a thug ass rapper. He already gets killed on social media and people buy his shit.

The funny thing is this beef could have helped Weak Mill's career if he had came with the fire. But he fucked up and now he might not push 50k copies of his next album tbh. Meanwhile Drake droppin Views next month and this has turned around and will probably help him. Drake stay winning.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

The slurpin is gettin a lil loud Suzu lol


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Did you not see that pic of me with the OVO hoodie? I am 100% Drake stan.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Even Soulja Boy is taking shots 





......Soulja Boy


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Man Meek Mill's career is over Nicki jump ship while you still can


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

CALL OFF THE DOGS


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Even Soulja Boy is taking shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a rather nice outfit


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2015)

wtf is soulja boy wearing


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm done


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2015)

#blacklivesmatter
#justiceformeek
#nomercy
#puteminthecoffin


----------



## Soca (Jul 31, 2015)

oh my lord


----------



## Jay. (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2015)

Can't spell philly without back-to-back L's


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2015)

the Hagoromo and Hamura

This has been my favourite video for a few days now


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

jay on a disgusting level of sin time. foh.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Jul 31, 2015)

You know Meek wants to tweet so badly but that Twitter finger bar got him fucked up.

I use to like Meek before Dreamchasers 3 then he just become sort of a parody of the typical rapper where all he did was speak about watches, money and how teacher said he wouldn't be shit/dreams. He really isn't the best when it comes to content that's why he cant go at Drake in a battle way cos he's just not that good.

This beef was career suicide, and seeing what happened to Tyga after he dissed Drake too. Going at these Jews is not a good idea man, don't get it twisted cos he's light skinned.

Styles P > Your favourite rapper

[YOUTUBE]g1neuhpQW70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Drake's bodied Kendrick on every song I've ever heard them both on (Bad Bitches and Poetic Justice).
> 
> Drizzy had Kendrick Shook after that control verse



You playing right?


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Drake's bodied Kendrick on every song I've ever heard them both on (Bad Bitches and Poetic Justice).
> 
> Drizzy had Kendrick Shook after that control verse


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2015)

that set is offensive to the eyes rofl


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 31, 2015)

I guess Meek is going to way of Ja Rule.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 31, 2015)

Meek would have done better if he just copied and paste Lotto's verse from 8 mile.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2015)

Rip


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0E1xYcXsGp0[/YOUTUBE]

fucking chance


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

PND is hittin it tho


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

Man, even The Undertaker is taking the piss out of Meek


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

Taker is a savage


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

Kendrick's verse 

[YOUTUBE]URiDdlAS6ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

no difference between ghost writing and a ref track. just say you don't care


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2015)

It's not that serious.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

For drakes type of music it really isn't that serious because he isn't lyrical like say a Nas or Jay mainstream type artist

it'd be more shocking if Kendrick had a ghost


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

there is a difference.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> For drakes type of music it really isn't that serious because he isn't lyrical like say a Nas or Jay mainstream type artist
> 
> it'd be more shocking if Kendrick had a ghost




yeah, If a Kendrick reference track was ever leaked, that would hit me hard. Nobody should tell you how to flow on a track.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2015)

Vault said:


> Taker is a savage


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

It doesn't affect Drake because he isn't "pure" hip hop. He's pop man, it doesn't matter if he writes his own shit. Drake at this point is a brand more than he is a rapper.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> there is a difference.



Not particularly no


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Drake has transcended the game like MJ and LeBron


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah, If a Kendrick reference track was ever leaked, that would hit me hard. Nobody should tell you how to flow on a track.



Shook Ones Part 3: the Shookening


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

*transcended the genre


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Meek on IG whining instead of dropping another diss

Its like hes admitting defeat.  highly disappointing


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2015)

not really, i dont think we're really gonna remember or care about Drake's total body of work like we do now five years down the line.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Source


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Parallax said:


> not really, i dont think we're really gonna remember or care about Drake's total body of work like we do now five years down the line.



Drake isn't even the first rapper to be huge like this and break into the pop world.

Anyone remember someone by the name of Nelly?

Drake isn't even touching Nelly's numbers yet.  No one talking about Nelly now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2015)

The Undertaker ‏@WWEMarkWCalaway  said:


> Disrespectful. Using my entrance as a written song ? Are you that's pathetic , or are you Drake's bitch?



 Damn son.


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Drake has transcended the game like MJ and LeBron



suz

does aubreys booty taste like groceries?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

The World said:


> Shook Ones Part 3: the Shookening



Everyone is deleting their shit right now,I bet.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

We fucking told you AP. Weak Mill sauce.


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

Drake is more like Iverson, has a shitload of fans and sets trends, but will never be considered a true great .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Drake isn't even the first rapper to be huge like this and break into the pop world.
> 
> Anyone remember someone by the name of Nelly?
> 
> Drake isn't even touching Nelly's numbers yet.  No one talking about Nelly now.



No matter how hard he tried 

I heard he has gone to country now.


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Drake isn't even the first rapper to be huge like this and break into the pop world.
> 
> Anyone remember someone by the name of Nelly?
> 
> Drake isn't even touching Nelly's numbers yet.  No one talking about Nelly now.



this shit still my summer throwback joint 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkEgZI7No8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Drake isn't even the first rapper to be huge like this and break into the pop world.
> 
> Anyone remember someone by the name of Nelly?
> 
> Drake isn't even touching Nelly's numbers yet.  No one talking about Nelly now.



Drake is worth 75 mil

Nelly 60 mil

He's bigger than Nelly ever was, don't let nostalgia blind you


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> We fucking told you AP. Weak Mill sauce.



Suzu get off Drake's dick fam? 

Too much faggotry. 

Drake isn't even a top 20 all time great.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Parallax said:


> not really, i dont think we're really gonna remember or care about Drake's total body of work like we do now five years down the line.




you'd like that wouldn't you. but Drake will be just as relevant 5 years from now as he is now.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

Even xboxsupport is getting in on the action. Fucking hell

Meek stays catching Ls


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

The World said:


> suz
> 
> does aubreys booty taste like groceries?


Taste like bands 



Styles said:


> Drake is more like Iverson, has a shitload of fans and sets trends, but will never be considered a true great .


I can get behind this comparison. And like Iverson Drake will have the biggest influence on the new generation of rappers and be considered a great by the masses even if the establishment doesn't accept him


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

No way in fucking hell NELLY sold 200 million albums.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Styles said:


> No way in fucking hell NELLY sold 200 million albums.



corrected 29 million records sold.  Which is 2nd best 

Within The United States, Nelly has sold in excess of 22.5 million albums, on a worldwide scale, he has been certified gold and/or platinum in more than 35 countries, estimates bring his total record sales to over 40 Million Sold....generating revenues of more than $320 Million (US) and making Nelly the second most successful rapper in history


Yall need to know your history.  Yall youngn's thats why


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2015)

Eminem says otherwise.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

Styles said:


> Drake is more like Iverson, has a shitload of fans and sets trends, but will never be considered a true great .



Get the fuck out please 

Iverson is a great, he probably crossed your favourite player


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

AP is 30 going on 50


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2015)

Vault said:


> Taker is a savage



ayyyyyyyyyyyyyy



ted. said:


> Can't spell philly without back-to-back L's



rofl


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

Drake went gold off a mixtape he released for free a year before lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

He's marketed himself better than possibly anyone else ever. I can say that. Dude has rabid fans. Like boy band type fans.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

A mixtape they released for free the year before? For free? Everyone already had it, he put it on iTunes and people still bought it.


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

Vault said:


> Get the fuck out please
> 
> Iverson is a great, he probably crossed your favourite player



He wasn't even top 5 of his generation. Not even the best SG of the 2000s. Not even the second best .  I fucks with AI, but he's not an all time great.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> He's marketed himself better than possibly anyone else ever. I can say that. Dude has rabid fans. Like boy band type fans.



Mike again he isn't the first artist to have cross over appeal.  

He had a basic fan base being on a popular TV show.  It isn't like he started from scratch.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> He's marketed himself better than possibly anyone else ever. I can say that. Dude has rabid fans. Like boy band type fans.



Would you say Drake is THE MOST popular Hip Hop artist out right now?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> He's kinda right tho
> 
> There was a time when this was a career ender.



This new generation of kids don't have that musical integrity.  So they really don't care about the history of the song, just that it bangs and girls will twerk to it.

But I do believe it is because of the type of music Drake makes.  He doesn't make music that makes you think, or you vibe too.  He makes club hits.  And songs for bitches.

If it ever came out Kendrick or J cole used ghost writers it would end their careers.  Fact...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Mike again he isn't the first artist to have cross over appeal.
> 
> He had a basic fan base being on a popular TV show.  It isn't like he started from scratch.



Uh duh? I'm not an idiot. I think you're undermining how big he actually is. No other rapper could get clowned as often as he does and still do this shit. Its the times we're in.



Audible Phonetics said:


> Would you say Drake is THE MOST popular Hip Hop artist out right now?



He without a doubt is the most popular hip hop artist out right now.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Uh duh? I'm not an idiot. I think you're undermining how big he actually is. No other rapper could get clowned as often as he does and still do this shit. Its the times we're in.
> 
> 
> 
> He without a doubt is the most popular hip hop artist out right now.



I agree with you.  I was asking that question to see if you thought someone else was.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GOLg3lotpdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

This is my last thing I'm going to say on this.

We all knew that this was a mismatch from the outset. Meek Mill was riding his A6M Zero fighter plane right into a social media battlecruiser manned by white girls, the entire nation of Canada, anyone missing a father figure. He was committing seppuku, he should have known that.

There was no way he could have won, period, ever. Even if he had completely exposed Drake's entire song writing process.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

Y'all think Dom Kennedy is ever gonna recover? He's been putting out bullshit since the Yellow Album


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

TBH Meek was straight up dumb af going at Drake at the prime of his popularity. He deserves the backlash of this war. Be more timely, Tweet Mills


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UhAml-4uDco[/YOUTUBE]

Been on this track all day. Logic is actually pretty dope.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Logic dropped a new track with Jhene 

Dat shit gonna be in rotation for the next week


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Y'all think Dom Kennedy is ever gonna recover? He's been putting out bullshit since the Yellow Album


I only listened to a couple songs by him but I didn't think they were bullshit?


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

That shit old man. I just discovered it though lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

You probably heard some shit off the Yellow album. His past two albums have like 4 songs I listen to


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Styles said:


> [YOUTUBE]UhAml-4uDco[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Been on this track all day. Logic is actually pretty dope.


Logic is one of my favorite rappers right now.

[YOUTUBE]QkH0I3NFsk0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DSsHi_VM_0M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nG1IjDsK9Fs[/YOUTUBE]



Now if Logic was revealed to have a ghostwriter I'd be mad.


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2015)

I fucks with logic

great new addition to these up and coming rappers


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]otHTW_jR1Z0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OjmZhVBnhjA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pcwFd09qgjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2015)

that kendrick and ricky rose collab


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Link removed

Your Welcome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Styles said:


> [YOUTUBE]UhAml-4uDco[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Been on this track all day. Logic is actually pretty dope.













glad someone else is saying it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Link removed
> 
> Your Welcome



I've been meaning to get into this dude but I don't know where to start, I heard his collab with DOOM was trash.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've been meaning to get into this dude but I don't know where to start, I heard his collab with DOOM was trash.



It was alright....

But this song is prob the best song he put out in a while.  His flow is effortless.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

Nehruviandoom was awesome p good


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Link removed

Top 5 Diss Record


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

Jada won that beef it's not even funny


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Vault said:


> Jada won that beef it's not even funny



Link removed

I'm re-listening.

Gottyam...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Jada's lethal


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Styles said:


> [YOUTUBE]UhAml-4uDco[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Been on this track all day. Logic is actually pretty dope.



Favrotie Stlyes song
Link removed


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2015)

who would even doubt Jada?


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

[Youtube]i9E4S8rYv44[/Youtube]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

Link removed

hardest lox song period.  In the gym when this comes on im putting up 3-4 more reps automatic.


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2015)

that shit bump


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

It's sad that it took this bullshit beef to revive this thread


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2015)

Its usually right after some type of beef people start posting here again lol


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2015)

aren't we all


----------



## Soca (Jul 31, 2015)

It is what it is 

At least ya'll getting publicity lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 31, 2015)

aye I'll say this.  OVO Fest is prob the best Concert festival for hiphop in the game right now.  Its going to be so live out there in Toronto.

Who wants to road trip fellas?


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

If I was in murica I would be hitting that shit


----------



## Soca (Jul 31, 2015)

I think my sister is goin to it 

I'm not heavily invested in the thing tbh but I'm eager to hear what Drake got to say



Vault said:


> If I was in murica I would be hitting that shit



Toronto is in Canada, sir, not murica


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2015)

Im talking about the road trip with AP


----------



## Jay. (Jul 31, 2015)

man drake has so much shit to diss on

meek is whack as fuck


i mean ofc drake being fooled and punked is a common thing so you run out of ideas and stuff


but what meek is doing is just disgraceful

he makes drake look like a fucking thug


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_ZTYgq4EoRo[/YOUTUBE]

Now on to some real shit.


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2015)

What happened since Drake dropped the second diss?


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Link removed
> 
> Top 5 Diss Record



Quite possibly THE single greatest diss of all time. Goddamn


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2015)

Cubey said:


> What happened since Drake dropped the second diss?


You livin under a rock b?


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2015)

I dont internet like that mate. For real, though, what's happened since?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2015)

Meek put himself in a sleeper and then bitched out on instagram


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

Just to keep the Lox flow going.. 

[youtube]hCCEQf0SL0U[/youtube]
Bangss.

For all my boys who can't put down the stoge's 

[youtube]9y0Zjxu4V6c[/youtube]

Shit is on point lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 31, 2015)

Can it bitch is probably my favorite dis track. 

Though I grew up with the sauce/ nail in the coffin.


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

^ all good diss tracks, but nothing can fuck with Takeover/Ether back and forth. 

Hit em up by Pac was legendary too.
That intro..
"...that's why I fucked your bitch you fat mother fucker"


----------



## Styles (Jul 31, 2015)

And this gem

[youtube]5ACMDW42eOI[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2015)

good lookin, Gesy


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2015)

and the fall of Meek begins

They booing his tracks in NYC



and bumped to Back2Back


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

Abstract Radio hosted by Q-Tip on Beats1


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

Apple goin hard with Beats1. I'm listening for the first time, this Q-Tip Abstract Radio goin in right now


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

Dre just announced he's releasing a new album next week on his show on Beats1 

Album is called Compton


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2015)

It's for the new movie right? So a soundtrack album?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

It's called Compton: The Soundtrack so yeah. He said he didn't release Detox cause he thought it was shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

Apple won again


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

1   Intro   
2   Talk About It (feat. King Mez & Justus)   
3   Genocide (feat. Kendrick Lamar, Marsha Ambrosius & Candice Pillay)   
4   It's All On Me (feat. Justus & BJ the Chicago Kid)   
5   All In a Day's Work (feat. Anderson Paak & Marsha Ambrosius)   
6   Darkside/Gone (feat. King Mez, Marsha Ambrosius & Kendrick Lamar)  
7   Loose Cannons (feat. Xzibit & COLD 187um)  
8   Issues (feat. Ice Cube & Anderson Paak)  
9   Deep Water (feat. Kendrick Lamar & Justus)   
10   One Shot One Kill (feat. Snoop Dogg)   Jon Connor 
11   Just Another Day (feat. Asia Bryant)   The Game 
12   For the Love of Money (feat. Jill Scott & Jon Connor) 
13   Satisfiction (feat. Snoop Dogg, Marsha Ambrosius & King Mez) 
14   Animals (feat. Anderson Paak)
15   Medicine Man (feat. Eminem, Candice Pillay & Anderson Paak) 
16   Talking To My Diary


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2015)

dope


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

Dre just played back to back on his show. More Meel L's


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2015)

I heard 

I didn't I could listen to this radio shit for free on itunes yo


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


>



I want the 6gods fucking shirt


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

That's gotta go up on OVO store soon


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2015)

Listening to TPAB again, how can anyone dislike this album? How?


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2015)

Styles said:


> ^ all good diss tracks, but nothing can fuck with Takeover/Ether back and forth.
> 
> Hit em up by Pac was legendary too.
> That intro..
> "...that's why I fucked your bitch you fat mother fucker"



Hit Em Up and Checkmate are the best disses I've ever heard. Ether and Takeover are good too. But how is everyone leaving out Go To Sleep by Eminem?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Listening to TPAB again, how can anyone dislike this album? How?



By being basic is how


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

Compton > TPAB


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2015)

i doubt it


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> i doubt it


lmao dre taught kendrick the game foh


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> It's called Compton: The Soundtrack so yeah. *He said he didn't release Detox cause he thought it was shit.*



Who's fault is that?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2015)

Dre don't have shit

thats why he's never gonna release Detox, the hype too much for him


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2015)

man imagine if Weeknd signed to OVO like he was supposed to


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't care about Dre, I want a Andre album.


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nOwyACgd7ac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2015)

Say what you will, Trap Queen is a catchy as hell song.


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> #2-3 overall on iTunes atm



#1 is the only one worth listening to


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2015)

Massarace


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2015)

Fetty Wap is a good mainstream rapper honestly.  Young Thug  is alright, and Rich Homie Flex is my shit.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2015)

-

How legit is this?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> Fetty Wap is a good mainstream rapper honestly.  Young Thug  is alright, and Rich Homie *Flex* is my shit.



Rich Homie Quan.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2015)

My Way >>>>> Trap Queen


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

too defensive tbh


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 3, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> too defensive tbh



Them bars would of been way harder then what Meek said


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

yeah but that's not saying much


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 3, 2015)

Suzu I'm about to drop some bars for your bitch ass in a second


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

"Meek Mill allegedly hit Floyd Mayweather with a bottle last night:


Floyd Mayweather, undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather Jr. (48-0, 26 KO’s) isn’t used to being hit inside the ring – let alone outside of the ring – as he is usually surrounded by bodyguards. However, the five-division world champion reportedly got popped this weekend – and there was no glove involved.

According to a report from the folks at Media Makeout, Mayweather was assaulted this past weekend at a Detroit strip club, which held an after party for the Nicki Minaj Pinkprint Tour.
Floyd Mayweather, Nicki Minaj, and Meek Mill were booked to attend the party. According to the report, all three mentioned were in attendance, but within 15 minutes, the party was nixed.


At around 1 A.M., Mill and Mayweather began to have an argument, and it went only went south from there.
One of the patrons from the club claimed that Mayweather asked the DJ to play Drake’s song “Back to Back,” which is actually a Meek Mill diss record.
Drake and Meek Mill have been in a much-publicized spat after the latter accused the Canadian-born rapper of using ghostwriters. In response, Drake has released two songs dissing Meek Mill, with “Back to Back” being the most recent diss record, which was released last week (July 29).
Meek Mill didn’t take Mayweather’s actions too kindly and smacked him on the head with a glass bottle. Security guards from the establishment say Mayweather was treated for head and neck wounds, while a representative from Mayweather’s team said that the incident would not be reported to the authorities.
Media Makeout attempted to get ahold of security footage from the strip club, but were asked to drop $100K, which they refused to do. Meanwhile, TMZ Sports is reportedly going to get the footage. Stay tuned.
Mayweather is scheduled to fight on September 12th at MGM Grand in Las Vegas, where it is likely he will face former welterweight titlist Andre Berto."


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Suzu I'm about to drop some bars for your bitch ass in a second




Diss me and you'll never hear a reply for it


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 3, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Diss me and you'll never hear a reply for it



Said Drake then he responded to meek mill of all people


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

He has been getting shit all of last week. A man can only take so much punishment before he say enough is enough


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

Throwing a battle at the world's greatest fighter is a step in the right direction, Meek.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

Drake finna finish this boy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

I thought Drake was suppose to be a nice guy


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

He charged up


----------



## Soca (Aug 3, 2015)

from reddit



> I know a bit about this track, considering it's been buzzing across pretty much all camps that are cool with Drake.
> It is five minutes long.
> It's produced by Boi-1da, Vinylz, Detail, & 40.
> It's been in the making from the day after Meek's ghostwriter tweets to now.
> ...



take it with a grain of salt for now but damn if it's true


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

Drake finna out that boy as a snitch. Drake playing wit some fire now he better wear some bullet proofs forreal bruh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

Or he can just release a "Fuck Meek" mixtape.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

Drake is turning this into a movement/merchandising opportunity. This man a genius.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2powgJ-7t_Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Zbi_taO9pZs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]v0rA3UjEG78[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]piBwFXNkAao[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5jXceebT-c4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

Details here

Drake bout to end his career in front of the whole world


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

‏@theDYNAMICS  9s10 seconds ago
OMG DRAKE OPENED WITH A SUMMER JAM SCREEN. MEEK MILL MEMES EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

ded


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]c8_ahqPjs20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2015)

Suzuku with dis play by play


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2015)

keeps it consolidated, at least


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

They killin this man


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

WE LIVE

Link removed


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 3, 2015)

Meek's career is over


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2015)

ribs Meek Mills

u were the worst of us


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

That shit so lit I bet LM and Detective out there


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> ribs Meek Mills
> 
> u were the worst of us


MF Doom is the worst of us tbh


----------



## Soca (Aug 3, 2015)

stream is down


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

MEEK NO



I'd be on a internet blackout right now


----------



## Sloan (Aug 3, 2015)

That YRN album goin hard.  Gangsta Rap one of the best songs I heard in a minute.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> MEEK NO
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be on a internet blackout right now



He's out here getting that paper while it's still available.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

We back

Link removed


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

HOW DID SNOOP DOGG GET IN CANADA

6OD


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

Pharrell out now. Got damn that shit lit. I gotta make it there next year


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> MF Doom is the worst of us tbh



We don't troll here b


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

KENDIRCK OUTCHEA

Link removed


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2015)

Yo Drake is really on the brink of getting wetted up. He better chill soon.

I'm with him but damn.



Parallax said:


> We don't troll here b



Um, since when?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2015)

yeah, I'm finna troll like a mufugga


----------



## Styles (Aug 3, 2015)

LMAOOO, this dude Drake has no chill.

It's oveeeer *Kenny Smith's voice*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Styles (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuck wheres the diss at. I was sitting here waiting for an hour!!


----------



## Styles (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuck I got trolled .

FUck the internet.


----------



## Soca (Aug 3, 2015)

Dafuq


----------



## Sansa (Aug 3, 2015)

Drake gives no fucks about this mans life or career


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Drake gives no fucks about this mans life or career



His life will be fine. Meek is still rich and famous. His career on the other hand...


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2015)

"Been said fuck a chaser when we takin shots"


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ztSxjV322Os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2015)

Someone was shot & killed outside of the OVOFest after party at the Muzik Nightclub in Toronto.

4 more were injured.

Drake better watch his fucking back. Meek Mill a bitch.


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2015)

It was after the the party but still, Drake gotta put on a vest just in case.

Also



Will Smith, Yeezy and Drake laughing at Meek memes


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 4, 2015)

Meek got goons thats for surel.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

People get shot at hip hop concerts all the time, it should be expected at this point.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm calling bullshit on this one.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2015)

Mediatakeout? 

I call BS, obviously shopped


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 4, 2015)

LOL I know.  

Mediatakeout are the kings of reaching for a story. I thought it was just funny


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2015)

Imagine if he actually tweeted that though


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2015)

I hope Weak did tweet that cuz his dumbass going right back to jail lol. 

tfw Drake wears a Free Meek Mill OVO shirt his entire Jungle Tour


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

Meek actually hasn't been on social media nearly as much as he used to. 



Vault said:


> Imagine if he actually tweeted that though



That would be on some Godfather shit. Meek ain't Birdman though, he's not  about that life.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2015)

I saw a video of the back to back performance

All those memes in the background

I didn't know Drake was this much of a savage


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

It was funny

It wasn't really savage


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 4, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> It was funny
> 
> It wasn't really savage



Free Meek t Shirts all of OVO was wearing was savage.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

Shit, I'd buy one if I could.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Free Meek t Shirts all of OVO was wearing was savage.



They brought up memes.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 4, 2015)

Mirror's Edge: Catalyst gameplay teaser (more at Gamescom)

#barzz


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2015)

That shit was savage Mike stop hatin.


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2015)

Emotional hoe


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2015)

Back to back to back when?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2015)

3 peat coming zoon


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2015)

Isn't Tyga not fucking with you a compliment?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2015)

Below the Heavens is still so fuckin good


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Isn't Tyga not fucking with you a compliment?


Same thing with Birdman tbh 

And he say Wayne don't fuck with him but Wayne was just bumping Drake shit at the club in Miami yesterday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2015)

Welp, Guess this means Meek's diss track wasn't a "warm up" afterall.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 5, 2015)

Meek Mill's diss track was shit but if someone really did piss on Drake he takes the biggest L in this feud. Too bad Meek Mill is handling beef like a teenage girl with the twitter finger and saying 'no one likes you' at his show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Meek Mill's diss track was shit but if someone really did piss on Drake he takes the biggest L in this feud. Too bad Meek Mill is handling beef like a teenage girl with the twitter finger and saying 'no one likes you' at his show.



lol, from what I hear, it's not like Drake volunteered to be pissed on. It's a funny story, but I don't see how he would take "the biggest L" from it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 5, 2015)

Because you can't talk shit when another dude pissed on you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2015)

Cyhi


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)

it depends if the pissing was an accident or Drake got bitched out the dude pissed on him afterwards.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2015)

Chance/Lil B Freestyle Mixtape

Today keeps getting better


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)

TYBG


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2015)

We're almost to a new thread


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)

We were the spearheads in moving this thread forward


----------



## Sansa (Aug 5, 2015)

So, I rather like Daylyt 

His wordplay and punchlines are always entertaining imo


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2015)

No. Meek fumbled it. He should have clowned Aubrey for that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2015)

He shoulda compared Drake to the bitch in the R-Kelly porno.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2015)

meek already lost who even cares

ps i think the most insulting/insidious/emasculating thing was actually the money drake gave to meek's high school

that's some statement

that says drake can do more for the things than meek cares about, than meek

it could have been worse, of course - he could have paid meek's mom's mortgage or something like that 

that would've been a rare case of malicious charity


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2015)

Luc what you talmbout Meek got a platinum whip, platinum rollie and a platinum chick 

Drake can never compare


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2015)

he does have a platinum chick, i'll give him that 

she should leave his manlet ass

imagine if nicki left meek for drake


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2015)

Vault said:


> Luc what you talmbout Meek got a platinum whip, platinum rollie and a platinum chick
> 
> Drake can never compare



Whips and rollies are all that matter in this life, everyone knows that.


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2015)

Alright I'm ending this thread.


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2015)

Let's go finally here on time.


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2015)

Hope no one shows up to rob me.


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2015)

NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD NEW THREAD


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2015)

It ends at 2003 right?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 5, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

